# Pressemeldung DAV - c+r



## Anglerboard-Team (5. Dezember 2006)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.


PRESSEMITTEILUNG
Nr. 15/2006


Berlin, 5. Dezember 2006


*Staatsanwaltschaftliche Einstellungsverfügung als Beitrag im Klärungsprozess zu „Catch and Release“*

Der einem Mitgliedsverein des DAV e. V. angehörende Andreas L. war  durch die Organisation PETA Deutschland e. V. angezeigt worden, gegen die §§ 17, 18 Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen zu haben. 

Vorgeworfen wurde ihm, eine solche Art des Angelns praktiziert zu haben, bei der gefangene Fische nicht in jedem Falle getötet wurden. Immer dann, wenn die Fische im konkreten Fall unter Berücksichtigung aller Umstände für die menschliche Ernährung nicht in Frage kamen, wurde der Haken vorsichtig entfernt, und die Fische wurden sofort wieder in das Wasser gesetzt, sofern sie generell überlebensfähig waren. Eine solche Art des Angelns wurde nicht allein von L. praktiziert, sondern von weiteren Anglern, die  über ihre insoweit gemachten Erfahrungen auch im Internet in Wort und Bild berichteten. 

Auf Grund der Anzeige wurden zunächst durch die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin (52 Js 2790 / 06) ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet, eine richterliche Anordnung zur Hausdurchsuchung erwirkt und Fotodateien beschlagnahmt. 

Der durch L. beauftragte und in Abstimmung mit dem DAV e. V. argumentierende Verteidiger, RA Prof. Dr. Göhring, stellte die Erfüllung irgendeiner Tatbestandsvariante der §§ 17, 18 TierSchG in Frage. Diese Regelungen dürfen nicht so ausgelegt werden, dass zunächst mit der Absicht des Verzehrs geangelte Fische dann auch getötet werden müssen, wenn sich erst bei der Entnahme aus dem Wasser zeigt, dass eine Nutzung für Speisezwecke im konkreten Fall  unterbleiben muss. Das ist – auch teilweise in Übereinstimmung mit schon vorliegenden Äußerungen in der Literatur – z. B. so, wenn es sich um 

> untermaßige oder sonst einem ständigen oder zeitweiligen Angelverbot unterliegende, 
> zum Angelzeitpunkt für die menschliche Ernährung nicht oder nicht mehr geeignete
> oder für die Reproduktion des Tierbestandes erforderliche 

Fische handelt. 

Auch im jeweiligen Gewässer zu beachtende sonstige Hegeaspekte können es rechtfertigen, der Freilassung gegenüber der Tötung den Vorrang zu geben. In der rechtsanwaltlichen Stellungnahme wurde ferner darauf hingewiesen, dass bei dem offenen Erkenntnisstand zur Schmerz- und/oder Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen es dem Grundsatz, im Zweifel für den Beschuldigten, grob widersprechen würde, von einer Tatbestandsmäßigkeit auszugehen.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft stellte das Verfahren gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO ein, d. h., erkennbar boten die Ermittlungen im Sinne des Abs. 1 der Regelung der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht genügenden Anlass zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage. 


Ansprechpartner: 
Rechtsanwalt Prof. Dr. sc. jur. Göhring
Telefon:	(030) 42 18 75 -07 oder -08
E-Mail:	raegoehring-mollnau@t-online.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

So sehr es mich freut für den Angler - so sehr hätte ich mir gewünscht dass das durchgefochten worden wäre.

Wenn schon die Staatsanwaltschaft keinen Grund für eine Klageerehebung sehen kann, wäre ein entpsrehcendes Urteil da sicherlich hilfreich gewesen, um den "Schützern" zukünftig etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen......


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Wie ich bereits kurz nach dem Bekanntwerden geschrieben habe: Nix genaues weiss man nicht und ein Urteil dieser Art wird am Ende nur wieder so ausgelegt, als häbe es ein vernünftiges Urteil gegeben, was die Sache nun klärt. 

Und wie man weiterhin sehen konnte, wurde dieses Urteil schon kurz danach zwischen den Zeilen als eine Art Sieg gefeiert.

Auch die Auslegung des Anwaltes ist nur dahingehend gerichtet, mehr Verwirrung statt Klarheit zu schaffen. Es ist seine Aufgabe, es dient aber auch hier keinesfalls der Aufklärung - denn es zielt auch hier an der Realität vorbei, die man weiterhin mit einem Augenzwinkernden Hinweis auf MÖGLICHKEITEN, die aber nie das Ziel sind, als entschuldigenden Vorwand schützend vor sich hält.

Kein Mensch geht tagelang in ein Zelt, um dort einen Fisch zum Verzehr zu fischen, er will den möglichst großen Fisch und den im Wissen, dass man ihn schon vorab als nicht zum Verzehr geeignet befunden hat und zwar BEVOR man die Rute ausgeworfen hat. DAS ist die Realität. Alles andere ist Ausrede, Lücke und Weg, es doch irgendwei hin zu bekommen. 

Es freut mich für den Angler - es ist schade um die vertane Gelegenheit zu einer klaren Regelung zu kommen.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Servus BOARDER#h ,

finde es nicht wirklich schlimm daß die es nicht schaffen eine klärende Regelung zu finden!!! 

Ich als (als zum größten Teil) C&R er gehe nie ans Wasser und sage mir " Heute nehme ich niemals einen Fisch mit nach Hause"!!!
Das macht doch ken Mensch,oder??Mal ehrlich!!???

Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,welchen Fisch ich abschlage und welchen ich,im Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklng des Fischbestandes im jeweiligen Gewässer,release!!!|gr: 

Will später ja mal meinen Kleinen mit ans Wasser nehmen und Ihm einen intakten Bestand zeigen können ohne ab und zu auf einen Küchenfisch verzichten zu müssen!!!!!!!

Petri Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Fakt ist mal folgender:
Es ist definitiv für die Staatsanwaltschaft *KEIN *Grund zur Klageerhebung, weil ein Fisch zurückgesetzt wird (von wegen Verstoß gegen Tierschutzparagraphen 17,18).

Das heisst *NICHT!*, dass nicht Klage erhoben werden könnte, wenn z. B. mit dem Fisch vor dem zurücksetzen unnötig lange hantiert wird zum Zwecke des fotografierens.

Ob sich daraus ableiten lässt, dass es generell juristisch erlaubt wäre, jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen und/oder auch Angeln zu gehen mit dem (alleinigen) Ziel den Fisch zurückzusetzen, sofern dies zeitnah und ohneweiteres hantieren geschieht, wird dabei nicht geklärt - Und ist zuerst mal auch unerhebllich, da nicht der Angler seine Unschuld, sondern der Staatsanwalt im jeweiligen Einzelfalle die Schuld beweisen muss.


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Servus BOARDER#h ,
> finde es nicht wirklich schlimm daß die es nicht schaffen eine klärende Regelung zu finden!!!


 
Schon klar. :g 



maesox schrieb:


> Ich als (als zum größten Teil) C&R er gehe nie ans Wasser und sage mir " Heute nehme ich niemals einen Fisch mit nach Hause"!!!
> Das macht doch ken Mensch,oder??Mal ehrlich!!???


 
Schon eher. Ein Angler, der A) dem besondern großen Fisch nachstellt und B) von vorne rein längst den Vorsatz hat, Fische dieser Art eh nie verwerten zu wollen, der geht eben genau mit dem Vorsatz los. Läßt sich argumentativ natürlich kaum beweisen und ist deswegen genau das, was ich mit dieser augenzwinkernd genutzten Lücke meine.



maesox schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,welchen Fisch ich abschlage und welchen ich,im Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklng des Fischbestandes im jeweiligen Gewässer,release!!!|gr:


 
Falscher Ansatz, denn Du machst wie viele andere hier den gleichen Fehler auch wieder: 

Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,welchen Fisch ich abschlage

So - und da ist Schluss. Alles andere, nämlich und welchen ich,im Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklng des Fischbestandes im jeweiligen Gewässer,release!!!

ist DEINE persönliche Art der Bewertung und eben nicht allgemeingültiges kriterium, welches für alle Angler gil. Wenn Du das aus DEN Gründen machst, ist das für alle anderen evtl. OK. Aber der zweite Teilsatz führt am Ende eben in eine Richtung, die wir oft genug durchdiskutiert haben. 




maesox schrieb:


> Will später ja mal meinen Kleinen mit ans Wasser nehmen und Ihm einen intakten Bestand zeigen können ohne ab und zu auf einen Küchenfisch verzichten zu müssen!!!!!!!
> 
> Petri Matze


 
Dieser gute Grund sei Dir unbelassen. Andere haben andere gute Gründe es auch so oder auch genau umgekehrt zu machen. Wenn Hunger auf einen Zander endlich als genauso guter Grund angesehen wird, sind wir ne ganze Ecke weiter und auch geschlossener.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Wenn Hunger auf einen Zander endlich als genauso guter Grund angesehen wird, sind wir ne ganze Ecke weiter und auch geschlossener


Falsch ausgedrückt in meinen Augen:
Wenn der Genuß (Spass?) am verspeisen eines Fisches auch unter Anglern als gleichwertig mit dem "Spass" am zurücksetzen angesehen wird - und/oder umgekehrt, um keiner "Fraktion" das Wort zu reden)).

Denn darum gehts in beiden Fällen:
Dem Spass am Angeln.

Und was ich auch bei vielen Diskussionen her im Board nie verstanden habe:
Dass die jeweils eine Fraktion immer die jeweils andere "missionieren" will, obwohl ich persönlich keinen Angler kenne der immer alle Fische mitnimmt oder der immer alle Fische zurücksetzt (Ausnahmen mögen die Regel bestätigen)...


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Servus Aali-Barba#h #h #h ,

...schon klar,ich weiß genau was Du meist...Und Du ,glaube ich ,genau was ich meine!!!??? 

Da kann man sich tot diskutieren!!!:c :c :c 

Jeder ist von seiner Handhabung eben überzeugt und ich bin es von meiner! Nicht generell eiverstanden bin ich mit der Einstellung aller C&Rer!!
Mir wächst auch ein Horn wenn ich Angler treffe,die Alles wieder schwimmen lassen und vor allem mit diesem Vorsatz schon ans Wasser gehen!!!!...oder mit Fischen eine Ewigkeit am Ufer posieren nur daß Dieser so groß und schön wie möglich nachher auf dem Foto zu sehen ist!!!!!#q 

Aber ich kann doch keinem Angler nen Vorwurf machen,wenn er einen 75er Esox mitnimmt und einen 95er wieder schwimmen läßt,sofern Dieser nicht verletzt ist!!!! |uhoh: 
Petri Matze


----------



## fkpfkp (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@Aali-Barba

"Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,welchen Fisch ich abschlage und welchen ich,im Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklng des Fischbestandes im jeweiligen Gewässer,release!!"

Heißt nichts anderes, als das er für sich entscheidet, welchen Fisch er mitnimmt und welchen nicht. Das heißt nicht, auch wenn du es mal wieder reininterpretierst: 

"Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,...,release!!! *Und ihr habt das gleiche zu tun!!! *"

Der Kollege, der den ganzen Trouble am Hals hatte ist übrigens Spinnangler.... kein campender, schubkarrenweise anfütternder, alle Fische wieder zurücksetzender, Kinder fressender, Frauen ausspannender und dann auch noch im AB den Aali ärgernder Karpfenangler..... 

Ich hoffe, dass der Kollege jetzt nicht noch auf irgendwelchen Kosten sitzenbleibt.... die müssten glatt der Peta aufgedrückt werden!!!

Es wäre mal interessant, wie sich der VDSF verhalten hätte... Anwalt stellen oder sagen: "Bekenn dich schuldig."


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> @Aali-Barba
> 
> "Ich nehme mir einzig u allein heraus,welchen Fisch ich abschlage und welchen ich,im Bezug auf die Weiterentwicklng des Fischbestandes im jeweiligen Gewässer,release!!"
> 
> ...


 
Siehste, besser als Deine eigenen Beiträge, kann ich es ja gar nicht belegen, dass es mir eben nicht um den Karpfenangler als Feindbild geht, sondern um bestimmte Karpfenangler und bestimmte Einstellungen beim Angeln.

Ansonsten waren wir doch so verblieben - wenn Du schon aus PNs im öffentlichen Forum zitierst - dass ich Dich rufen wollte,m wenn ich Lust habe mit Dir zu streiten. Hab ich gerufen?  |kopfkrat  Wüsste nicht wo.


----------



## fkpfkp (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

"dass es mir eben nicht um den Karpfenangler als Feindbild geht, sondern um bestimmte Karpfenangler und bestimmte Einstellungen beim Angeln."

Alleine der Begriff "Feindbild" zeigt, was sich bei dir dahinter verbirgt....

"dass ich Dich rufen wollte,m wenn ich Lust habe mit Dir zu streiten. Hab ich gerufen?"

Ich bin leider nicht der Geist aus der Flasche.... und von daher entscheide ich selber, wann ich wem, was sage....


----------



## Pilkman (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Siehste, besser als Deine eigenen Beiträge, kann ich es ja gar nicht belegen, dass es mir eben nicht um den Karpfenangler als Feindbild geht, sondern um bestimmte Karpfenangler und bestimmte Einstellungen beim Angeln. ...



Hallo Kalle,

hmm, ehrlich gesagt bleibt mir diese Deutung von KFP´s Posting verborgen... |kopfkrat 

Ich denke, Du kannst in Deinen Äußerungen schwerlich verbergen, daß Du schon eine recht undifferenzierte Art hast, gegen Karpfenangler an sich zu wettern und das habe ich Dir schon öfter an geeigneter Stelle zu verstehen gegeben. Da hilft es dann auch nichts, wenn Du einschränkend von "bestimmten Karpfenanglern" redest.

Im übrigen empfinde ich diese von Dir vorgenommene Trennung in Karpfenangler und andere Angler als nicht sehr hilfreich, da die Angelart relativ wenig mit dem Entnahmeverhalten zu tun hat. Und dies bestätigst Du auch in einem aktuellen Posting von Dir aus dem "Wettangelthread", ich zitiere:



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben inzwischen
> 
> 1. Angler, die eben gar keinen Fisch essen
> 2. Angler, die so oft angeln, dass sie das alles gar nicht essen könnten
> ...



Und Deine "Ängste" bringst Du ja auch deutlich in dem genannten Thread zum Ausdruck, ich zitiere wieder:



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Siehste und da (RELEASEN MÜSSEN) will ich nicht hin und genau deswegen wehre ich den Anfängen
> 
> Ich (persönlich) finde es eben untragbar, ein Tier am Ende zu einem Sportgerät zu degradieren.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe echt nicht, wie man in der möglichen Kausalkette so weit ans Ende springen kann, daß so etwas ernsthaft befürchtet wird?! Mit Entnahmefenstern bzw. Küchenmaßen und einer selektiven Entnahme wurde doch bereits ein möglicher Kompromiss vorgestellt, der der gesamten Anglerschaft zu Gute kommen würde. Das würde weder einen Degradierung der Kreatur Fisch bedeuten, noch eine Einschränkung in der Wahl der Angelmethoden und Zielfische. Und praktisch würde es in Gesetzes- oder Verordnungsform dem entsprechen, was ein Großteil der spezialisierten bzw. häufig angelnden Leute bereits gegenwärtig von sich aus praktiziert.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

*                                  Danke Pilkmann   !!!!!!!!*


|jump: |jump: |jump:


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

kurze frage: ich darf also fische schnell und schonend zurücksetzen, wenn ich der festen überzeugung bin, dass der fisch dem bestandserhalt dient???


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Servus.....

wenn ich so C&R  Themen lese, stößt es mir leider immer übel auf, wenn ich sehe wie sich hier die Leute angreifen, die zur selben Gesellschaftsgruppe gehören.
Aber ich muss Pilkmann aus seinem letzten Absatzt zustimmen. Es ist ja schon bewiesen worden, dass eine selektive Entnahme der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Wenn ich jeden (!) Maßigen Fisch abschlagen müsste den ich fange dürfte ich 1) fast gar net angeln gehn 2) mich nur noch auf untermaßige konzentrieren oder 3) mir ne großfamilie anschaffen........ sorry für die Ironie an der sache.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass einige Kollegen es übertreiben, was diesen C&R wahn angeht. Und diese !!!! NUR DIESE !!! kann man verurteilen (ob gesetztlich oder moralisch).
Aber ich versteh ich auch zum teil die andre seite..... Ich fing dieses jahr meinen ersten Meterhecht (110cm), ein prächtiger Fisch.... da ich diesen nicht verwerten konnte, habe ich ihn freigelassen..... und das mit einem schnellen Handyfoto das ein Freund in dem Moment machte...... es wäre Sinnlos sowas zu verwerten, wenn die hälfte im Müll landen würden. Wäre es ein Portionsfisch gewesen, so hätte ich ihn entnommen. Ich verfahre also auch nach einem selektiven Entnahmeverfahren um somit den meisten Kriterien die für mich sprechen zu entsprechen.

Ich finde es schade, dass schon bei jeder Fangmeldung gemeckert wird, ob der fisch gegessen wurde oder released wurde.... mal ehrlich... sowas gibts doch nur in deutschland oder ???


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Steht ja nirgends ,daß man das nicht darf !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Petri Matze





_             C&R = Meterhecht = Genügend Nachwuchs  _


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Fr33 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich... sowas gibts doch nur in deutschland oder?



DA stimm ich dir 100%ig zu :q:q:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> kurze frage: ich darf also fische schnell und schonend zurücksetzen, wenn ich der festen überzeugung bin, dass der fisch dem bestandserhalt dient???


 

*NEIN* ... wenn du damit einen Freibrief siehst, GEZIELT auf Fische zu angeln, um dann zu sagen , diese dienen der Reproduktion und zurücksetzt. So läßt sich das nicht aus der Begründung herauslesen! *Die Absicht des Verzehrs muss im Vordergrund stehen, also beabsichtigt sein*.


" Diese Regelungen dürfen nicht so ausgelegt werden, dass zunächst mit *der Absicht des Verzehrs geangelte Fische* dann auch getötet werden müssen, wenn sich *erst bei der Entnahme* aus dem Wasser zeigt, *dass eine Nutzung für Speisezwecke im konkreten Fall unterbleiben muss*. Das ist – auch teilweise in Übereinstimmung mit schon vorliegenden Äußerungen in der Literatur – z. B. so, wenn es sich um 

> untermaßige oder sonst einem ständigen oder zeitweiligen Angelverbot unterliegende, 
> zum Angelzeitpunkt für die menschliche Ernährung nicht oder nicht mehr geeignete
> oder für die Reproduktion des Tierbestandes erforderliche 

Fische handelt."


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus.....
> 
> wenn ich so C&R Themen lese, stößt es mir leider immer übel auf, wenn ich sehe wie sich hier die Leute angreifen, die zur selben Gesellschaftsgruppe gehören.
> Aber ich muss Pilkmann aus seinem letzten Absatzt zustimmen. Es ist ja schon bewiesen worden, dass eine selektive Entnahme der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Wenn ich jeden (!) Maßigen Fisch abschlagen müsste den ich fange dürfte ich 1) fast gar net angeln gehn 2) mich nur noch auf untermaßige konzentrieren oder 3) mir ne großfamilie anschaffen........ sorry für die Ironie an der sache....
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Steht ja nirgends ,daß man das nicht darf !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hmmm sag das mal nicht..... ich weiss nicht ob es diesen Paragraph noch gibt, aber vor ein paar jahren stand im Rheinland-Pfälzischen Fischereigesetz noch drinne, dass Jeder maßige fisch zu entnehmen sei !!! 

Denke aber mal das wurde geändert..... jedoch wurde das ganze thema ja schon diskutiert... von wegen man hat nur das recht zu angeln, wenn ein richtiger Grund ( nahrungserwerb) im Vorrang steht.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm sag das mal nicht..... ich weiss nicht ob es diesen Paragraph noch gibt, aber vor ein paar jahren stand im Rheinland-Pfälzischen Fischereigesetz noch drinne, dass Jeder maßige fisch zu entnehmen sei !!!
> 
> Denke aber mal das wurde geändert..... jedoch wurde das ganze thema ja schon diskutiert... von wegen man hat nur das recht zu angeln, wenn ein richtiger Grund ( nahrungserwerb) im Vorrang steht.


*Hast Recht!!!!!!!! In Deutschland ist alles langsam möglich!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bubbel2000 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> *Nein Sascha,** solange wir nicht begreifen ,daß selectives releasen uns aller anglerische Zukunft bedeutet,wirds diese Diskusionen ewig geben...leider !!!!!!*



danke dafür!

also aus diesem gerichtsbeschluss lerne ich nur eins: wenn ich clever genug bin, kann ich c&r betreiben, ob das jetzt jemanden stört öder nicht! wenn ich nen hecht raushole und der hat 55cm und ich sage, der is mir zu klein, den kann ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten, so geht das in ordnung laut gesetzt, das entnehme ich mal dem hier geschriebenen. hab ich nen 75ger dran oder nen 65ger oder nen 78ger oder was weiß ich und ich empfinde den zu groß, da ich z.b. alleine den essen müsste, darf ich dieses schöne tier zurücksetzen. ES IST AUSLEGUNGSSACHE! bin echt happy, danke für diesen thread, der hat mir den tag versüßt#6 und für nen c&r thread is es hier echt friedlich.

vielleicht schaffen wir es ja, dass diejenigen, die immer alles mitnehmen bzw. zu viel mitnehmen endlich SELEKTIV entnehmen, nicht fischfleisch in geld umrechnen und diejenigen, die immer zurücksetzen das auch weiterhin tun, dann haben wir vielleicht bald bessere bestände und alle sind glücklich:l und sonst gibts ja nichts mehr zu diesem thema zu sagen, das mit dem gerichtsbeschluss fand ich interessant! ansonsten is c&r ne alte kiste, wegen der schon viel blut geflossen ist.


----------



## maesox (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf warum das mit dem *selectiven releasen* nicht in alle Köpfe geht!!!!!!!
Und ich rede hier wirklich einzig und allein von *SELECTIV *!!!

Jeder müßte einfach mal an einem solchen großen Gewässer fischen,an dem das von den Anglern mit Hirn betrieben wird!!!!!!

Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit,oder besser ich kenne eines an dem das die Regel ist ( jedenfalls zu 90% )!!!!
Da machts Angeln freude, weil es ,wie ich fand,keinen Neid unter den Anglern gab!!!

Jeder erhielt Auskunft über tolle Hot Spots und gängige Köder!!!
Keiner schaute den anderen blöde an,wenn dieser einen Fisch in *"Küchenformat"* mit nach Hause nahm!!!....Im Gegenteil,es kam ein Petri Heil von Herzen!!! 

Und warum???Weil es genug Fische in *ALLEN* Größen für *jeden* gibt!!!!!!!!!

Eigentlich ist das so einfach........ 

Petri Matze


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf warum das mit dem *selectiven releasen* nicht in alle Köpfe geht!!!!!!!
> Und ich rede hier wirklich einzig und allein von *SELECTIV *!!!


 
Ja! DU redest von einer Selektiven. Genau deswegen habe ich auch mit Deiner Ansicht NULL Problemo. 

Wir hatten hier aber auch schon Diskussionen, wo es um *JEDEN* Kapitalen ging. Das wäre dann schon mal wieder eein Schritt weiter zum Verbot, überhaupt noch Fische zum Verzehr zu entnehmen.

Und @ Pilkman,

Sieh es mir nach, aber meiner Meinung nach verteidigst Du hier gegen Dein besseres Wissen eine Verhaltensweise, von der Du A) schon selber zugegeben hast, dass es die nicht selten gibt, B) versuchst Du das und das nehm ich Dir dann doch persönlich etwas übel, indem Du mich hier als einen Menschen darzustellen versuchst, der einzig und alleine aufgrund seiner eigenen, auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkten Erfahrung auf eine Gesamtheit überträgt.

Das Du mit dem zweiten Punkt völlig daneben liegst, beweist dieses Board selber hier. Lies Dir mit Verstand Futterthreads durch. Lies Threads mit Überschriften wie "Vogelfutter auch fängig" und was weiss ich noch alles. 

Wir reden hier von einer Form der Angelei, die massiv auf den Einsatz von Futtermitteln setzt und als Zielfisch eben entgegen dem gängigen Stipper einzig und alleine auf Fische setzt, die grundsätzlich als nicht für den Verzehr geeignet angesehen werden.

Es ist eben weder Einzelfall noch reden wir hier über einige wenige schwarze Schafe.

Soll ich Dir hier öffentlich einen See nennen, in dem wild abgewachsene dicke Karpfen schwimmen und ich GARANTIERE Dir, der See ist in kurzer Zeit regelrecht heimgesucht von Futterjunkies, Bivis, Futtereimern und Abhakmatten. 

Gehts Du - und nun sei mal ehrlich zu Dir selber - mit dem Tackle los, um einen 1,5 kg Karpfen zu fangen? Nein! Du gehst los, um einen Karpfen zu fangen, der möglichst in der Gewischtsklasse liegt, die Du eh als ungenießbar bezeichnen würdest. Und genau das ist eben die Heuchelei, die mir so gegen den Strich geht.

Diskutieren tun wir hier über den 1,5 Kg Karpfen, meinen tun wir einen von 15 Kg.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ja! DU redest von einer Selektiven. Genau deswegen habe ich auch mit Deiner Ansicht NULL Problemo.
> 
> Wir hatten hier aber auch schon Diskussionen, wo es um *JEDEN* Kapitalen ging. Das wäre dann schon mal wieder eein Schritt weiter zum Verbot, überhaupt noch Fische zum Verzehr zu entnehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf warum das mit dem *selectiven releasen* nicht in alle Köpfe geht!!!!!!!
> Und ich rede hier wirklich einzig und allein von *SELECTIV *!!!


An und für sich, finde ich das selektieren ja ne gute Sache...
Die Frage die sich mir hier allerdings aufdrängt lautet aber: *Wer definiert 
SELEKTIV???*

Du als einzelner Angler? Willst Du mir weissmachen, Du könntest differenzieren, welche Fische das Gewässer braucht und welche es verkraftet?
(Bitte fühl Dich jetzt nicht persönlich angesprochen @ maesox - das war eher so ein allgemeines "Du")

Ein "Entnahmefenster" kann auch nicht die ultimative Lösung sein. Große Fische gehören in ein Gewässer - aber sie sind nunmal viel seltener, als es Angler gibt die sie gerne fangen würden. Eine zu hohe Dichte kapitaler Exemplare kann durchaus auch negative Folgen für das Gewässer haben!

Die ganze Problematik mit dem Überhang an kapitalen Fischen hatten wir übrigens schon mehrfach! Auch habe ich das schon eingehender erläutert...


----------



## Pilkman (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hallo!



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ja! DU redest von einer Selektiven. Genau deswegen habe ich auch mit Deiner Ansicht NULL Problemo.
> 
> Wir hatten hier aber auch schon Diskussionen, wo es um *JEDEN* Kapitalen ging. Das wäre dann schon mal wieder eein Schritt weiter zum Verbot, überhaupt noch Fische zum Verzehr zu entnehmen. ...



@ Aali-Barba

Ich glaube, Du hast nicht ganz verstanden, was eine selektive Entnahme bedeutet - das zeigen Deine Worte meiner Meinung nach sehr deutlich.
Eine selektive Entnahme würde bedeuten, daß es zusätzlich zu den individuellen Mindestmaßen auch individuelle Höchstmaße gibt, die für die jeweiligen Fischarten festgelegt werden. Ergo müßten dann sowohl Untermaßige, als auch kapitale Fische zurückgesetzt werden, im Küchenfenster würde jedem die maßvolle Entnahme von Fisch entsprechend den festgelegten Mengen aber völlig frei stehen.



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> ... sieh es mir nach, aber meiner Meinung nach verteidigst Du hier gegen Dein besseres Wissen eine Verhaltensweise, von der Du A) schon selber zugegeben hast, dass es die nicht selten gibt, B) versuchst Du das und das nehm ich Dir dann doch persönlich etwas übel, indem Du mich hier als einen Menschen darzustellen versuchst, der einzig und alleine aufgrund seiner eigenen, auf einen kleinen Bereich beschränkten Erfahrung auf eine Gesamtheit überträgt.....



Falsch, ich verteidige hier niemanden und schon gar keine Verhaltensweise, die ich selbst nicht an den Tag lege. 

Recht hast Du allerdings mit der Aussage, daß die Auswüchse des Karpfenangelns nicht gerade selten sind - ich rede hier von rücksichtslosem Verhalten am Wasser im Sinne von Distanzangeln, Abspannen von Gewässerbereichen, übermäßigem Futtereinsatz, campingähnliche Verhältnisse u.ä. Verhaltensweisen. Trotzdem Du immer wieder sagst, daß DAS das KARPFENANGELN ist, sage ich Dir defintiv: NEIN, das ist es nicht. Sondern es sind Auswüchse, mit denen auch vernünftige Karpfenangler nicht konform gehen und sich nicht damit auf eine Stufe stellen lassen wollen und diese differenzierte Formulierung erwarte ich einfach.



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> ... gehts Du - und nun sei mal ehrlich zu Dir selber - mit dem Tackle los, um einen 1,5 kg Karpfen zu fangen? Nein! Du gehst los, um einen Karpfen zu fangen, der möglichst in der Gewischtsklasse liegt, die Du eh als ungenießbar bezeichnen würdest. Und genau das ist eben die Heuchelei, die mir so gegen den Strich geht. ...



Schön, daß Du fragst und meine Beweggründe nicht von vornherein als gegeben hinstellst, daß ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt. 

Ich gehe primär angeln, weil ich gern in der Natur bin und weil es mir Freude macht. Ich gehe angeln, um einen Küchenfisch zu fangen, ich freue mich aber auch über kapitale Fische und einen ausgewogenen Bestand. Würde ich das nicht tun, wäre ich vermutlich kein Angler mit einem Fünkchen Jagdinstinkt. Daß ich den gefangenen Kapitalen nicht esse(n) (kann) liegt auf der Hand, dafür bringe ich aber vereinzelt z.B. einen Karpfen von ca. 6-10 Pfund mit nach Hause oder einen 60er Hecht, bei Barsch bevorzuge ich ebenfalls die mittlere Größe zwischen 25 und 30cm.

PS:
Kann es sein, daß Du immer noch mitbekommen hast, daß ich nicht nur auf Karpfen ansitze, sondern daß das vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt die Hälfte meiner Angelzeit darstellt?


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Das ganze Geralla hier bringt uns doch nicht weiter. Die Einstellung des Verfahrens durch diese Staatsanwaltschaft hat überhaupt keine rechtliche Bedeutung. Es mag sein, dass man sich im Zuständigkeitsbereich der hier entscheidenden Staatsanwaltschaft etwas sicherer fühlen kann. Schon die benachbarte Staatsanwaltschaft kann wieder ganz anders entscheiden. Kann - muß nicht!

Das größte Problem ist doch noch immer die Profilierungssucht der betroffenen Angler. Sein Ding machen - Klappe halten und nicht jeden Fisch gleich irgendwo vorzeigen müssen.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> An und für sich, finde ich das selektieren ja ne gute Sache...
> Die Frage die sich mir hier allerdings aufdrängt lautet aber: *Wer definiert *
> *SELEKTIV???*
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> *Das kann jeder mit einigermaßen genügend Sachverstand!!!!!*
> 
> *Zu Deiner Frage....Ich setze hier absolute Gewässerkenntnis voraus!!!!!!!!!*


Da bringst Du es auf den Punkt!
Nur leider ist dem meistens nicht so...


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, stimme ich Dir zu!
> Aus Erfahrung kann ich aber behaupten, dass locker die Hälfte alle Angler meint, ihr Gewässer zu kennen und zu verstehen. Genauso kann ich aus Erfahrung behaupten, dass die meisten leider keinen Plan haben... |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


 

*Genau das ist der Punkt !! Die meisten sind nicht Alle!!!!*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Jap,
deswegen hab ich meinen Post oben auch nochmal editiert! :g

Was un szurück zu meiner Ausgangsfrage bringt: *WER definiert selektiv* für ein Gewässer?!?
Das in die Hände eines jeden einzelnen zu legen halte ich für gewagt - genauso wie eine allgemeingültige Regelung für alle Gewässer eines Bundeslandes, oder so!


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo!
> @ Aali-Barba
> 
> Ich glaube, Du hast nicht ganz verstanden, was eine selektive Entnahme bedeutet - das zeigen Deine Worte meiner Meinung nach sehr deutlich.
> Eine selektive Entnahme würde bedeuten, daß es zusätzlich zu den individuellen Mindestmaßen auch individuelle Höchstmaße gibt, die für die jeweiligen Fischarten festgelegt werden.


 
Ich bin weiter als Du denkst.   Deine persönliche Ansicht ist aber eben nicht zwingend richtig, trotzdem setzt Du eine durchaus nicht als richtig vorgegebene Schiene als bewiesen und richtig bei Deiner Beurteilung voraus. Der Fehler wird häufig gemacht.

Das Schonen der Kapitalen ist eben NICHT bewiesen. Es wird anhand von irgendwelchen angeblichen Erfahrungen bei Dorschen auf alle Fische übertragen, weil es so schön passt, als Bewiesene Tatsache vorausgesetzt und dann auch noch zum Argumentationsisntrument.

Nee. Iss eben nicht.

Diese Theorie ist nach wie vor eine Theorie. EINE!

Diese Theorie hat allerdings auch noch den (für Releaser) recht dummen Hasenfuß, dass die auch noch jeder Vererbungslehre widerspricht. 

Wie groß Du wirst, welche Haarfarbe Du hast, Dein Aussehen wurde bei der ZEUGUNG festgelegt. Alles andere sind bestenfalls noch Umgbungsbedingungen, die formend wirken. 

Die Brut, die vom Kapitalen stammt, trägt dieses Erbgut und das wird eben nicht beeinflusst, ob man ANSCHLIESSEND den Vater oder die Mutter abschlägt, bei bestimmten Fischarten ist das sogar eine schlechtere Rahmenbedingung, wenn die alten, großen gefrässigen im See rum lungern. 

So aber wird gerne argumentiert - wir eininnern uns an das Thema "Warum es s wichtig ist, Kapitale zu erhalten"? Ich habe damals schon gesagt und dazu stehe ich noch heute: Wichtig ist es denen, die damit prahlen wollen, denn wenn ich den aufesse, haben die nix zu filmen. 

Ich sag mal so: Es gab und gibt hier welche, die haben mit Sicherheit besser Zander fangen können als ich. Da bedeutet aber nicht, dass die deswegen auch besser bei Biologie, Vererbungslehre und Mathe aufgepasst haben. |rolleyes  

Ich bin eben nicht so unmündig und auch unkritisch, jemandem mit offensichtlichen Defiziten bei der Bildung alles unreflektiert zu glauben, nur weil er der erfolgreichere Angler ist. Solche Päpste finden sicher anderswo ihre Jünger. Keine Frage. Du kennst ja die Sache mit den Fliegen, die nix über den geschmack eines Hundehaufens beweisen, oder?

Also was ist Selektiv? Warum ist es wichtig? Warum ist der Kapitale wichtig. Ließe sich - ich habe aber keine Lust drauf, weil schon zigfach passiert - innigst drüber reden. Ist aber sinnlos, weil viel zu emotional und ideologisch beeinflusst.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Jap,
> deswegen hab ich meinen Post oben auch nochmal editiert! :g
> 
> Was un szurück zu meiner Ausgangsfrage bringt: *WER definiert selektiv* für ein Gewässer?!?
> Das in die Hände eines jeden einzelnen zu legen halte ich für gewagt - genauso wie eine allgemeingültige Regelung für alle Gewässer eines Bundeslandes, oder so!


*Du machst Deinem Namen als Kritiker NO 1 alle Ehre!!!!!! *

*In der Hinsicht könntest recht haben,daß es viell.gewagt ist,es in die Hände Aller zu geben!!!*

*Hierfür sind normalerweise die Vereine oder Pächter verantwortlich,etwas an den Entnahme-Maßen zu ändern!!! Glaube am Staffelsee war oder ist das noch so beim Hecht!!!|kopfkrat *


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Eine selektive Entnahme würde bedeuten, daß es zusätzlich zu den individuellen Mindestmaßen auchindividuelle* Höchstmaße* gibt, die für die jeweiligen Fischarten festgelegt werden. Ergo müßten dann sowohl Untermaßige, als auch kapitale Fische zurückgesetzt werden, im Küchenfenster würde jedem die maßvolle Entnahme von Fisch entsprechend den festgelegten Mengen aber völlig frei stehen.


 
Und solch ein Fenster wird es nicht geben, weil biologische wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen renomierter Uni's festgestellt haben, dass Kapitale nicht wertvoll für ein Gewässer sind.
Und jetzt prallen ideologische Ansichten mit angezweifelter Wissenschaft zusammen.   |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf warum das mit dem *selectiven releasen* nicht in alle Köpfe geht!!!!!!!
> Und ich rede hier wirklich einzig und allein von *SELECTIV *!!!
> 
> Jeder müßte einfach mal an einem solchen großen Gewässer fischen,an dem das von den Anglern mit Hirn betrieben wird!!!!!!
> ...


Sehr sehr guter Beitrag,

genauso sieht es aus. Ich habe das gleiche Glück wie du, einen Verein in dem die meisten (der Vielangler) mit genug Gehirn gesegnet sind dass sie sich nicht ihr eigenes Gewässer totfischen. 
In der Gegend gibt es auch genug Gewässer in denen das Gegenteil d
er Fall ist, die aber ansonsten von der Beschaffenheit völlig identisch sind.  Der Unterschied ist gewaltig. 
Bei "uns" fängt man so gut wie immer mindestens einen guten Fisch, an den anderen Gewässern einmal im Vierteljahr. 
Bei "uns" nehme ich auch so ca. im Schnitt einen pro Quartal mit. Man sieht: ich habe gleichviel Fisch in der Küche, aber an dem einen Gewässer viel mehr Fisch gefangen / Spass beim Angeln gehabt.
Auch bei uns wird völlig offen über Fangmethoden, Plätze etc. geredet (mit den meisten....). Da gibts kein Problem. Auch wir haben unsere reinen alles in den Kochtopf Angler, aber das gibts noch her. Ich merke auch immer mehr wie selbst die hin und wieder am Überlegen sind ob der Hecht jetzt auch noch unbedingt mit muss wo doch schon 3 in der Kühltruhe liegen. Öfters mal mit gutem Beispiel voran ohne dabei belehren zu wollen und selbst die alten Herren fangen an zu denken.

Mir auch unverständlich warum hier soviele Leute das nicht kapieren. Blockade oder sowas.
Bleibt nur das Fazit: sehr viele Angler (auch aus diesem Board) würde ich niemals bei uns am Gewässer haben wollen, da jegliche Einsicht fehlt.

@FoolishFarmer: klar kennt nicht jeder Angler wirklich den genauen Zustand seines Gewässers. Aber als Intressierter weiss man zumindest wie es um die Wasserqualität steht, wie das Nahrungsangebot ist und wie der Bestand grob ist. Ich zumindest weiss das.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und solch ein Fenster wird es nicht geben, weil biologische wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen renomierter Uni's festgestellt haben, dass Kapitale nicht wertvoll für ein Gewässer sind.
> Und jetzt prallen ideologische Ansichten mit angezweifelter Wissenschaft zusammen.   |rolleyes



Das ist mir völlig egal, für mich sind die wertvoll und werden deshalb verschont.
Der Erfolg gibt ausserdem Recht. Bei uns hats Fisch, nebenan nicht....ist an jedem Gewässer zu sehn an dem selektiv entnommen wird. Da könnt ihr noch soviel labern und zitieren, Gewässer an denen nicht alles entnommen wird haben den besseren Bestand. Punkt.
Die Iren zB haben genau so ein Fenster eingeführt als sie ihren Hechtbestand ruiniert hatten. Nun gibts da wieder Hecht, und zwar massig. Natürlich wissenschaftlicher Unsinn, aber das ist mir wurst wenns trotzdem funzt


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @FoolishFarmer: klar kennt nicht jeder Angler wirklich den genauen Zustand seines Gewässers. Aber als Intressierter weiss man zumindest wie es um die Wasserqualität steht, wie das Nahrungsangebot ist und wie der Bestand grob ist. Ich zumindest weiss das.


Leider kann man zu diesem Thema keine Umfrage machen - da wohl einer jeder von sich selbst behaupten würde, dass er genau das kennt.

Defakto ist es aber wohl eher so, dass die meisten eine Frage nach Nahrungsangebot, Wasserqualität und Bestand schlicht mit "Gut." beantworten würden. |rolleyes



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist mir völlig egal, für mich sind die wertvoll und werden deshalb verschont.
> Der Erfolg gibt ausserdem Recht. Bei uns hats Fisch, nebenan nicht....ist an jedem Gewässer zu sehn an dem selektiv entnommen wird. Da könnt ihr noch soviel labern und zitieren, Gewässer an denen nicht alles entnommen wird haben den besseren Bestand. Punkt.


Nein, eben nicht Punkt. Hier muss man sehr wohl nach Fischart und Gewässertyp differenzieren. Hättest Du obigen geposteten Link aufmerksam gelesen, hättest Du auch ein Beispiel dafür gehabt:
Ein "sehr guter" Bestand an Karpfen hat sich dabei äußerst negativ auf ein Gewässer ausgewirkt. Und für diese Theorie hab ich gleich nen Haufen Belege!

Und das der "Erfolg Recht gibt" ist ein altbekanntes Pseudoargument. *Wissenschaftlich* gesehen gibt der Erfolg erst dann Recht, wenn er sich wiederholt.   Und dafür reicht nicht ein Gewässer als Beispiel, auch nicht 3 oder 5. #d


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Bleibt nur das Fazit: sehr viele Angler (auch aus diesem Board) würde ich niemals bei uns am Gewässer haben wollen, da jegliche Einsicht fehlt.


 
Welche Einsicht genau meinst Du? 

Wenn Du die Einsicht meinst, es ginge um Kapitale, dann basiert die eben auf einer Theorie, die allen weltweit anerkannten Vererbungstheorien völlig widerspricht. 

Wenn es um die Einsicht geht, ein Gewässer schonend zu beangeln, da wirst Du weitaus mehr "Teilnehmer" finden. 

*zynik an
Ich frage mich allerdings, wie die Praxis an einem solchen Gewässer aussieht, wie Du es hier als Idealzustand propagierst? Wird da jeder scheel angeguckt, der mehr als den Fisch im Vierteljahr abschlägt? Stehen da Schilder? "Fisch nach Gebrauch bitte schonend ins Wasser zurück?"
*zynik aus


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist mir völlig egal, für mich sind die wertvoll und werden deshalb verschont.
> Der Erfolg gibt ausserdem Recht. Bei uns hats Fisch, nebenan nicht....ist an jedem Gewässer zu sehn an dem selektiv entnommen wird. Da könnt ihr noch soviel labern und zitieren, Gewässer an denen nicht alles entnommen wird haben den besseren Bestand. Punkt.
> Die Iren zB haben genau so ein Fenster eingeführt als sie ihren Hechtbestand ruiniert hatten. Nun gibts da wieder Hecht, und zwar massig. Natürlich wissenschaftlicher Unsinn, aber das ist mir wurst wenns trotzdem funzt


 
Und schon wieder die Iren. Es ist kein Gelaber, sondern nunmal ein Fakt, dass jeder einzelne Ire eine um das zigfache höhere qm Zahl Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen hat, in denen er am Ende WENN er wollte, immer noch jeden hecht abschlagen könnte und trotzdem hätten die mehr hechte als wir an einem Gewässer, an dem der Hecht unter ständiger Tierärztlicher Versorgung steht.

Das wäre so, als wenn ich nun ein Gefäß von 3x3 Metern nehme, sehte da 25 Karpfen von 35 Kilo ein, angele einen, werfe den wieder rein, der stirbt dann und ich sage, ich habe nun bewiesen, dass das Releasen die Fische umbringt.

Das ist soch Quatsch, das sind keine Beiweise. Das ist Rosinenpickerei.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich glaube, daß hier immer noch etwas inflationär von den Kapitalen und ihrem vermeintlich geringen Wert für ein Gewässer gesprochen wird - bei einer selektiven Entnahme könnte man ein Größenschonmaß aber z.B. beim Hecht bereits bei 85 oder 90cm beginnen lassen. Das gilt für viele bestimmt noch nicht als kapital, weil sie den magischen Meter im Hinterkopf haben und bei "kapital" erst an einen 1,20er Hecht denken.

Im übrigen kann ich Norbert nur recht geben: Wer einmal das Glück hatte, an einem geschlossenen Gewässer zu fischen, welches nur einem geringen Angel- oder/und Entnahmedruck ausgesetzt oder gar sich nach einer geregelten Bewirtschaftung selbst überlassen war, wird den Unterschied in der Quantität und Qualität seiner Fänge nicht leugnen können.


----------



## Pilkman (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Und schon wieder die Iren. Es ist kein Gelaber, sondern nunmal ein Fakt, dass jeder einzelne Ire eine um das zigfache höhere qm Zahl Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen hat, in denen er am Ende WENN er wollte, immer noch jeden hecht abschlagen könnte und trotzdem hätten die mehr hechte als wir an einem Gewässer, an dem der Hecht unter ständiger Tierärztlicher Versorgung steht. ...



Mensch Aali, merkst Du denn nicht selbst, wie Du mit Deinen eigenen Worten Dir fast eine Pflicht zum selektiven bzw. zur zurückhaltenderen Entnahme von Fängen auferlegst?! #c 

Gerade weil wir hier in Deutschland vergleichsweise viele Angler sind, die sich auf eine geringere Wasserfläche verteilen bzw. teilweise sogar extrem konzentrieren, wäre es HIER noch wesentlich angebrachter, etwas kritisch mit sich ins Gericht zu gehen. Entweder man geht dann nur noch angeln, wenn man wirklich einen Fisch essen möchte und dies das Gewässer auch verträgt oder man geht angeln, wann immer man möchte und entnimmt nur noch teilweise.

Was wäre Dir denn angenehmer?! #h


----------



## Dennert (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ein "sehr guter" Bestand an Karpfen hat sich dabei äußerst negativ auf ein Gewässer ausgewirkt. Und für diese Theorie hab ich gleich nen Haufen Belege!


 
Mit den Karpfen hast Du Recht! Aber wie sieht es mit den Raubfischen aus? In wie weit schädigt ein sehr guter Raubfischbestand das Gewässer? In wie weit schädigen kapitale Raubfische ein Gewässer? Etwa, weil sie meist später laichen und damit durch frühjährliche Wetterkapriolen bedingte Laichausfälle kompensieren oder kranke Großbrassen auffressen, die aufgrund ihrer Größe von kleineren Raubfischen nicht dezimiert werden und somit das gesamte Gewässer verpesten?
Oder weil sie mehr Biomasse in Laich anstatt in Wachstum umsetzen?


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Beweise: 

Nur mal so, weil Pilkman es auch gerne als Dingen her nimmt, was mir die Augen trübt:

"Mein" alter Verein wurde sozusagen an 6 Ha heimgesucht von einer 8 - 12 Köpfe zählenden Karpfenanglertruppe, die jeden Fisch beim Vornamen kannte, massiven Futtereinsatz betrieben hat, jeden Fisch releaste und die sogar noch einen der rund 30 vorhandenen und durch Fehlbesatz dort drin lebenden Graser releasten, "weil das doch ein so stolzes Tier ist".

Das Gewässer ist eben genauso drauf, wie Deine Nachbargewässer und Du siehst, es könnte sogar neben Deinem liegen, trotzdem haben wir da auch Angler, die alles Fressen, was Schuppen hat (zum Glück hab ich ne Glatze)  und dann schau, was Du damit bewiesen hast? Du hast Recht mit Deiner Einschätzung eines Teils der Anglerschaft und trotzdem ist es kein Beweis für Deine zugrundeliegende Theorie. 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, bevor hier ein falsches Bild die Runde macht: Ich habe dem Gewässer in nahezu 3 Jahren einen (in Zahlen 1) Zander entnommen, keinen ( in Zahlen 0) Hechte, einen (1) Karpfen 1,5 kg, rund 20 Aale, diverese Minibarsche, Rotaugen/federn als Köfi. Und das, OBWOHL ich sehr sehr häufig da war.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> *zynik an
> Ich frage mich allerdings, wie die Praxis an einem solchen Gewässer aussieht, wie Du es hier als Idealzustand propagierst? Wird da jeder scheel angeguckt, der mehr als den Fisch im Vierteljahr abschlägt? Stehen da Schilder? "Fisch nach Gebrauch bitte schonend ins Wasser zurück?"
> *zynik aus



Ganz im Gegenteil. Das wird alles völlig frewillig praktiziert. Wenn jemand gut fängt und viel mitnimmt trifft man sich oft und kocht und isst den Fang gemeinsam. Da gibts keinerlei Animositäten.

@Foolishfarmer: ok mit den Karpfen gebe ich dir Recht, meine Aussagen bezogen sich im Wesentlichen auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@Pilkman: eben...je mehr Angler pro Wasser desto wichtiger wird es doch. Ist doch nun wirklich so leicht wie 2+2 zusammenzählen. Aber wer nicht will soll halt weiter leere Gewässer beangeln, nicht mein Problem.

@Aali-Barba: was die mit eurem 6ha See gemacht haben ist Misswirtschaft, das ist klar. Sowas ist Unsinn. Davon reden wir hier ja hoffentlich nicht.
Warum so wenig mitgenommen? Nicht mehr gefangen oder frewillig releast? Wenn zweiteres: was diskutieren wir hier überhaupt? Dann sind wir doch auf einer Linie


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf warum das mit dem *selectiven releasen* nicht in alle Köpfe geht!!!!!!!
> Und ich rede hier wirklich einzig und allein von *SELECTIV *!!!
> 
> Jeder müßte einfach mal an einem solchen großen Gewässer fischen,an dem das von den Anglern mit Hirn betrieben wird!!!!!!
> ...


 




Am besten Ihr Skeptiker lest nochmal den obigen Text durch wenn wir's grad vom Hecht haben!! 

Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt,daß euch einer abgehen würde wenn Ihr an so einem Wasser fischen würdet!!!!!!#h 

Glaube langsam daß man das gemacht haben muß,um das zu verstehen!!!!  

Da machts Angeln noch mehr Spaß,obwohl trotzdem genug Fisch entnommen wird!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

#c 





NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist mir völlig egal, *für mich* sind die wertvoll und werden deshalb verschont.


 
Das ist der springende Punkt :m... deine persönliche Präferenz will ich aber nicht als Regel für mich haben !!



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der Erfolg gibt ausserdem Recht. Bei uns hats Fisch, nebenan nicht....ist an jedem Gewässer zu sehn an dem selektiv entnommen wird. Da könnt ihr noch soviel labern und zitieren, Gewässer an denen nicht alles entnommen wird haben den besseren Bestand. Punkt.


 
Natrülich! Überall wo man einen Fisch weniger raus nimmt, ist ein Fisch mehr drin ! Das hat mit einem fundierten logisch begründetem Fenster nichts zu tun. Und wer Kapitale fangen und fotografieren will, muss daher darauf bestehen, dass Kapitale zurückgesetzt werden :m 

Oder aber: Wenn aus der Schüssel mit Knödeln keiner ißt, bleibt die Schüssel voll. 




NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Iren zB haben genau so ein Fenster eingeführt als sie ihren Hechtbestand ruiniert hatten. Nun gibts da wieder Hecht, und zwar massig. Natürlich wissenschaftlicher Unsinn, aber das ist mir wurst wenns trotzdem funzt


 
Es funzt eben nicht! Irland ist ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, da Hecht als "Unkraut " galt und von den Iren gefangen und vergraben wurden. Auch jetzt gilt Hecht noch nichts, außer dass er sich für Tourismus vermarkten läßt. Und Hecht gibt es trotz ehemaligem Fenster eben nicht, deshalb die neue Regelung!
Kennst du das Fenster?|kopfkrat Wohl kaum ...kennst du überhaupt die aktuell neue Regelung? Ist da ein Fenster #c ?

PS: Auf deine Wortwahl, andere Meinungen als "labern" abzutun, spricht für sich #t


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Absoludel. Lest den Text vor maesox nochmal und denkt drüber nach. Oder noch besser angelt mal an so einem Ort dann reden wir weiter


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Toni, ich bin jedes Jahr ne Woche in Irland zum Hechtangeln, ich kenne die Regeln und den Bestand. Aber danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Pilkman: eben...je mehr Angler pro Wasser desto wichtiger wird es doch. Ist doch nun wirklich so leicht wie 2+2 zusammenzählen. Aber wer nicht will soll halt weiter leere Gewässer beangeln, nicht mein Problem.
> 
> @Aali-Barba: was die mit eurem 6ha See gemacht haben ist Misswirtschaft, das ist klar. Sowas ist Unsinn. Davon reden wir hier ja hoffentlich nicht.
> Warum so wenig mitgenommen? Nicht mehr gefangen oder frewillig releast? Wenn zweiteres: was diskutieren wir hier überhaupt? Dann sind wir doch auf einer Linie


 
Natürlich sind wir das in großen Bereichen. Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Toni, ich bin jedes Jahr ne Woche in Irland zum Hechtangeln, ich kenne die Regeln und den Bestand. Aber danke der Nachfrage.


Und wieviel Gewässer beangelst Du wieviele Stunden lang, dass Du Deine Aussage auf ganz Irland verallgemeinern kannst?!?

Siehst was ich meine? 



			
				Dennert schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Karpfen hast Du Recht! Aber wie sieht es mit den Raubfischen aus? In wie weit schädigt ein sehr guter Raubfischbestand das Gewässer? In wie weit schädigen kapitale Raubfische ein Gewässer?


Ich sach jetzt mal bewusst nix zur Welsproblematik (weil ich an und für sich Gegner dieser These bin), obwohl es da auch zutreffende Beispiele gibt.
Hechte und Barsch neigen dazu ihren eigenen Bestand zu kontrollieren, da es bereits bei der Brut zu ausgeprägtem Kanibalismus kommt, wenn entsprechendes Futter fehlt. Daher ist die Dichte an Kapitalen zumeist eher gering.
Barsche können in der tat verheerenden Schaden anrichten, wobei hier weniger die Kapitalen sondern vielmehr die Menge Ursache ist. In vielen Baggerseen gibt es arge Probleme mit der Friedfischreproduktion, da die Barsche die wenige Brut vernichten.

Beispiele gibt es genug. :g
Ist immer alles abhängig von Größe, Lage, Struktur, Potential und sonstigen Gegebenheiten...


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Mensch Aali, merkst Du denn nicht selbst, wie Du mit Deinen eigenen Worten Dir fast eine Pflicht zum selektiven bzw. zur zurückhaltenderen Entnahme von Fängen auferlegst?! #c
> 
> Gerade weil wir hier in Deutschland vergleichsweise viele Angler sind, die sich auf eine geringere Wasserfläche verteilen bzw. teilweise sogar extrem konzentrieren, wäre es HIER noch wesentlich angebrachter, etwas kritisch mit sich ins Gericht zu gehen. Entweder man geht dann nur noch angeln, wenn man wirklich einen Fisch essen möchte und dies das Gewässer auch verträgt oder man geht angeln, wann immer man möchte und entnimmt nur noch teilweise.
> 
> Was wäre Dir denn angenehmer?! #h


 
Red ich eigentlich ne andere Sprache, dass mich keiner versteht? #c :c 

Auch hier setzt Du doch wieder eine Sache als Lösung ein, die bisher nicht mal als bewiesen ist.

Wer sagt Dir denn, dass die SELEKTIVE Entnahme zu mehr Beständen führt? Deine These. 

Wir können doch hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, die Birnenkerne dann auch noch weglassen und das Ganze als Orange verkaufen.

"Ihr" blendet aus, Ihr lasst weg, ihr unterschlagt. Das ist doch kein Belegt für irgendwas.

Soll ich auch mal ne Theorie aufstellen? 

Also ab morgen werden wir in Deutschland alle dazu GEZWUNGEN, unter Aufsicht zu angeln und wir werden VERPFLICHTET, restlos jeden Kapitalen hecht abzuschlagen. Alle unter 95 cm zählen wir zum Küchenfenster, die MÜSSEN wieder rein gesetzt werden.

So. Was meinste, wie dann unsere Hechbestände in 5 Jahren aussehen, wenn wir das durchsetzen können? 

Hab ich aber damit bewiesen, dass das Abschlagen aller Kapitalen Hechte den Beständen sozusagen als Lösung aller Probleme dienen kann?

Siehste. Aber genau so wird hier von "Eurer" Seite her argumentiert.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Und wieviel Gewässer beangelst Du wieviele Stunden lang, dass Du Deine Aussage auf ganz Irland verallgemeinern kannst?!?
> 
> Siehst was ich meine?



Nein sehe ich nicht. Ich rede vom Shannon und zwar von Süden (inkl Lough Derg) über die Mitte (inkl Lough Ree) bis in den Norden. Jeden Tag natürlich min. 8 Stunden die Angel im Wasser 
Das ist genau der betroffene Bereich, hier wurden die Hechte sogar vergiftet(!!!) weil man lieber Forellen wollte.
Ich weiss die Jahreszahl jetzt nicht, aber in den 90ern wurden diverse Massnahmen ergriffen um den Bestand wieder aufzubaun. Seit 2002 bin ich nun (wieder) jedes Jahr da und die Meter sind schon wieder regelmässig zu fangen. Die Fangregel wurde sehr häufig geändert und ging vom kompletten Releasegebot bis zu diversen Fensterregelungen. Mir im Einzelnen ziemlich egal, ich release alle.
Jedenfalls fängt man so im Schnitt alle 1-2 Stunden seinen Hecht. An den steinigen Stellen mehr, woanders weniger.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Auch hier setzt Du doch wieder eine Sache als Lösung ein, die bisher nicht mal als bewiesen ist.
> 
> Wer sagt Dir denn, dass die SELEKTIVE Entnahme zu mehr Beständen führt? Deine These.



Das sagen mir keine Bücher und Wissenschaftler, sondern meine Augen. Das geht so: du gehst an ein (beliebiges!!! gilt für alle!! Gewässer) an denen selektive Entnahme betrieben wird und angelst da. Danach reibst du dir die Augen und kannst es kaum glauben. Beweis fertig.



> So. Was meinste, wie dann unsere Hechbestände in 5 Jahren aussehen, wenn wir das durchsetzen können?



Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll das Ganze auf kapitale Hechte zu beschränken, das mal vorneweg. Auch nen kapitalen kann man mal entnehmen und nen 80er mal freilassen.
Aber wie die Bestände dann ausschaun wissen wir bereits. Die Bestände sind da durchweg sehr gut. Hechte unter 90cm sind locker genauso "laichproduktiv" oder noch mehr wie die ganz Grossen. Die Superkapitalen habens doch eh schon oft "hinter sich" denke ich....


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

"deine persönliche Präferenz will ich aber nicht als Regel für mich haben !!"

Keiner möchte dir die persönliche Präferenz als Regel aufdrücken. Im Gegensatz dazu möchtest Du aber, dass deine persönliche Präferenz von allen anderen übernommen wird!?

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht???

@Vererbungslehre

Was soll der Vererbungslehre widersprechen?

Die Entnahme der schnellerwachsenden Fische (da zuerst über dem Schonmaß) hat zur Folge, dass sich auf Dauer nur noch die langsamwachsenden / kleinwüchsigen Fische vermehren können. Da der Wuchs in den Genen "verankert" ist (und natürlich auch von den äusseren Bedingungen abhängt) wird der Kleinwuchs/Langsamwuchs weitervererbt.....  Das ist auch mittlerweile in Test mit anderen Fischarten als Dorsch nachgewiesen worden.

Ist nichts anderes, als die Bauern seit Jahrtausenden machen.... nur dass die immer größere, fettärmere, schnellwüchsige, robustere Tiere wollen....

Davon abgesehen, ist diese Geschichte für den Karpfen in Deutschland... sagen wir mal Viertrangig....


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hechte und Barsch neigen dazu ihren eigenen Bestand zu kontrollieren, da es bereits bei der Brut zu ausgeprägtem Kanibalismus kommt, wenn entsprechendes Futter fehlt. Daher ist die Dichte an Kapitalen zumeist eher gering.


 
Und wenn ich das weiter denke, dann bedeutet es doch, dass da JEDER Kapitale einer zuviel ist, weil der nämlich am Ende die Gesamtzahl der Fische weiter reduziert - als die eigenen Bestände vernichten würde.

Wichtigt jedoch der Anhang "*wenn entsprechendes Futter fehlt*"!!!

Und das kann eben aus zig verschiedenen Gründen fehlen. Auch eben wegen des Releasens - wie mein "Fall" zeigt - und der ist eben kein Einzelfall. 

Ein Gewässer - das hat FoolishFarmer wohl oft genug geschrieben hier im Forum - kann bei einem übermäßigen Bestand an Dickbäuchern eben auch kaputt released werden. Wenn sich dann die Hechte gegenseitig fressen, kann es durchaus auch am Releasen liegen, da die eben wiederum die Weißfischbestände verdrängen, weil deren Nahrungsbedarf enorm ist. 

Da gehört eben mehr zu, als nur seine Glückseeligkeit im Releasen gefunden zu haben.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> *Nein sehe ich nicht.* Ich rede vom Shannon und zwar von Süden (inkl Lough Derg) über die Mitte (inkl Lough Ree) bis in den Norden.


Sorry, aber dann kann ich Dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen... #c 
Ein Gewässer (egal wie groß), ein Fließgewässersystem, ein stark huminsäurehaltiges Gewässer, ein Gewässer in Irland.
Und das willst Du erstens für ganz Irland verallgemeinern und zweitens auf alle unsere deutschen gewässer übertragen?
Sorry, aber da kann ich DIr wirklich nicht mehr weiterhelfen! #c 



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das sagen mir keine Bücher und Wissenschaftler, sondern meine Augen. Das geht so: du gehst an ein (beliebiges!!! gilt für alle!! Gewässer) an denen selektive Entnahme betrieben wird und angelst da. Danach reibst du dir die Augen und kannst es kaum glauben. Beweis fertig.


Nunja, jede Wissenschaft fängt zwar mit Beobachtungen an - aber man kann trotzdem nicht die komplette Beweisführung und Argumentation (inklusive Veri- und Falsifizierungen) einfach überspringen und aus dem Beobachteten nur seine Schlüsse ziehen! |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> @Vererbungslehre
> 
> Was soll der Vererbungslehre widersprechen?
> 
> ...


 
Das es eben nicht stimmt, was Du sagst, beweist Du ja anhand Deines Bauernbeispiels selber. 

Haben die Bauern die Schweine denn alle bis zum Greisenalter leben lassen müssen, um das zu erreichen, oder hat es genügt, wenn die Schweine im jungen Alter die Gene weiter geben und es war egal, ob die anschließend ihr Gnadenbrot bekommen haben, oder als Sülze auf dem teller lagen?

Sieheste? Vererbt wird eben beim pimpe..... und nicht mehr danach. 

Und dabei SIND die Gene dann schon weiter gegeben. 

Aber auch Das Thema hatten wir durchgekaut bis zum Abwinken. 

Wir können nun wieder anfangen, dass ja gar nicht auf die Schnelle belegbar ist, ob da gerade ein kleinwüchsiger Alter oder ein junger Riese rum schwimmt. 

Viele Fische zu haben bedeutet? 

Viele Fische zu haben! Mehr erst mal nicht. 

Und wer sagt Dir denn, dass der Kapitale, den Du da gerade des Wachstums zuliebe schonen willst, nicht nur deswegen so groß werden konnte, weil Vladimir Allesmapmf seinen Vater seinerzeit als 45-ger verdaut hat und der ihn deswegen nicht auffressen konnte, als er 95-ger war und Sohnemann 55?

Diese ganze Argumentation ist viel zu sehr von Emotion getragen, von "Wollen", "Wünschen", "Gut Finden".


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich brauche ja auch keinen der mir weiterhilft, ich weiss bereits Bescheid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Langsam dreht Ihr Euch vom Thema weg)

Hier gehts ja nicht darum, ob und warum und wie Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollten (ich vermeide bewusst den immer fehlinterpretierbaren Terminus "c+r"), sondern in diesem Thread geht es schlicht um die augenblickliche rechtliche Situation dazu.

Und die besagt, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlingen nach Hausdurchsuchung, Sichtung der gefundenen Fotos und Anhörung durch den Anwalt zu dem Entschluss gekommen ist, das von PETA angestrebte Ermittlungsverfahren (ob wohl PETA die Anzeige ja zwischenzeitlich zurückgezogen hatte, Tierschutz ist ein "Offizialdelikt", da muss die Behörde bei Bekanntwerden ermitteln!) einzustellen.

Das bedeutet in der Praxis weder, dass das zurücksetzen von Fischen grundsätzlich erlaubt noch dass es grundsätzlich verboten wäre, sondern nur dass in diesem speziellen Falle die Ermittlungsbehörden keine Grundlage für weitere Ermittlungen gesehen haben.

Und im deutschen Rechtsstaat muß ja der Staatsanwalt zuerst mal die Schuld beweisen, und nicht der Angler zuerst seine Unschuld!!

Daraus könnte man nun ableiten, dass grundsätzlich das zurücksetzen von Fischen nicht verboten ist - es sei denn der Staatsanwalt könnte einem Angler beweisen dass er "vorsätzlich" gegen entsprechende Tierschutz - § verstossen hat (z. B. gezielt angeln zu gehen um Fische zurücksetzen - angeln ohne den Willen zur Aneignung).

Dabei ist auch das noch nicht gerichtlich geklärt, ob das nun dem Tierschutz - § ent- oder widersprechen würde, wenn ein Angler das machen würde!!

Unabhängig von meiner persönlichen Praxis beim zurücksetzen von Fischen plädiere ich ja dafür, dass das Angeln als solches schon ein "vernünftiger Grund"
 laut Tierschutzgesetz sein müsste - inwieweit das aber rechtlich haltbar oder in einem Verfahren auch durchzusetzen wäre, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Durch die Einstellung des Verfahrens dürfte es Staatsanwälten zukünftig deutlich schwerer als bisher fallen, einem Angler wegen des zurücksetzens von Fischen grundsätzlich einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anzuhängen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich brauche ja auch keinen der mir weiterhilft, ich weiss bereits Bescheid.


|schild-g|muahah:

Sieh es mir nach, wenn ich demnächst einfach nur lache, wenn ich bei Dir dann lese, dass Du anderen mangelnde Einsicht vorwirfst. 

Danke! Solche Beiträge tragen wirklich zur Aufheiterung des trüben Alltags bei. :m


----------



## Dennert (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich sach jetzt mal bewusst nix zur Welsproblematik (weil ich an und für sich Gegner dieser These bin), obwohl es da auch zutreffende Beispiele gibt.
> Hechte und Barsch neigen dazu ihren eigenen Bestand zu kontrollieren, da es bereits bei der Brut zu ausgeprägtem Kanibalismus kommt, wenn entsprechendes Futter fehlt. Daher ist die Dichte an Kapitalen zumeist eher gering.
> Barsche können in der tat verheerenden Schaden anrichten, wobei hier weniger die Kapitalen sondern vielmehr die Menge Ursache ist. In vielen Baggerseen gibt es arge Probleme mit der Friedfischreproduktion, da die Barsche die wenige Brut vernichten.
> 
> ...


 
Gut, klammern wir jetzt mal die Baggerseen, in denen sich verbuttete Barschbestände durchs Leben schlagen aus. Meist sind das sehr nahrungsarme Gewässer, in denen fast nur Barsche leben (Laich durch Vögel ect. eingebracht) und eh niemand angelt oder Gewässer, wo zwar geangelt wird, aber andere Raubfische so gut wie überhaupt nicht vorhanden sind, um dem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen und falsch besetzt wurde, bzw. überhaupt nicht.
Du sagst es ja selbst, diese Fische sind zum Großteil selbst in der Lage, ihre Bestände selbst zu kontrollieren.
Wie sinnvoll ist es dort, kapitale Fische zu entnehmen? Die Bestände kontrollieren sich schon selbst, daher gibt es wenige Ausnahmefische. Die wenigen, die es geschafft haben, werden noch entnommen. Gewässer, die eine Großhechtdichte aufweisen, die sich schädlich auf das Gewässer auswirkt, wird es in Deutschland nie geben, dass ist Illusion. 
Ein Höchstmaß für Raubfische ist in vielen Gewässern dringen angebracht,um die wenigen Exemplare zu schützen und damit meine ich keine Welse. Die haben in den meisten Gewässern eh nicht zu suchen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ein Höchstmaß für Raubfische ist in vielen Gewässern dringen angebracht,um die wenigen Exemplare zu schützen ...


Und warum willst Du die schützen? Ist jetzt ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage! ;+


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ Thomas,

Der, wo wir es hätten tun können, wurde ja damals glaube ich geschlossen. 

Und wie Du siehst, hält sich der gleiche dort schon geäußerte Quatsch teilweise bis heute recht hartnäckig.

Außerdem gehört das sehr wohl zum Thema, denn "offiziell" ist der Angeklagte ja ein Tierschützer und der Fisch schwimmt ja nur wegen der wertvollen Gene weiter, weil er zuviel Gelegenheit zum Angeln hat, weil er fürsorglicher ist und den Rest - Du kennst ja das volle programm inzwischen wohl schon rückwärts im Schlaf.

Das Foto enstand ja rein zufällig, als sein barfuß laufender Kumpel ihm gratulieren wollte, mit dem Zeh im Rucksack hängen blieb, die Kamera dabei raus fiel und der Auslöser los ging. |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und warum willst Du die schützen? Ist jetzt ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage! ;+


 
Weil er - wie ne ganze Menge Leute ebenfalls - persönliche Wünsche als erstrebenswerten Idealzustand behandelt?

(Auch das war jetzt ernst gemeint  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Außerdem gehört das sehr wohl zum Thema, denn "offiziell" ist der Angeklagte ja ein Tierschützer und der Fisch schwimmt ja nur wegen der wertvollen Gene weiter, weil er zuviel Gelegenheit zum Angeln hat, weil er fürsorglicher ist und den Rest


Das ist zuerst mal reine persönliche Interpretation von Dir (durchaus gestattet).

Ich habe jetzt erst mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin Akteneinsicht beantragt, um die wirklichen Fakten nachlesen und dann auch (aus meiner Sicht) beurteilen zu können.

Zum Thema "Thread schliessen":
Ich hoffe nicht, dass das auf Grund dessen, dass sich einige in ihrer Wortwahl oder ihrem Missionierungsdrang nicht beherrschen können, auch hier nötig werden sollte (ausdrücklich allgemein gesprochen und nicht auf Dich persönlich bezogen!!).


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

"Haben die Bauern die Schweine denn alle bis zum Greisenalter leben lassen müssen"

Ja.... da der gute Zuchteber verdammt gut Geld ranschafft und manchmal einen höheren finanziellen Wert hat, als der Bestand an Schlachtvieh, was im Stall steht.

Warum wohl werden preisgekrönte Hengste nach ihrem letzten Rennen nicht der sinnvollen Verwertung in Form von Pferderouladen und Bouletten zugeführt sondern noch so lange gemolken, bis der Dödel abfault???

Das gleiche bei Zuchtbullen, Schafböcken.......

Auch wenn mittlerweile kaum noch ne Sau, Stute.... den Herren der Schöpfung persönlich zu sehen bekommt....

"Wir können nun wieder anfangen, dass ja gar nicht auf die Schnelle belegbar ist, ob da gerade ein kleinwüchsiger Alter oder ein junger Riese rum schwimmt. "

Zumindest wenn alles entnommen wird, was das Maß hat, erübrigt sich diese Fragestellung....

"Diese ganze Argumentation ist viel zu sehr von Emotion getragen, von "Wollen", "Wünschen", "Gut Finden"."

Klar... jeder Angler will mal nen großen Fisch fangen.... und die Chancen darauf sind in einem nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Gewässer mit "Küchenfensterregelung" besser als in einem "DuhastallestotzukloppenwasMaßhat" Gewässer.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ausdrücklich allgemein gesprochen und nicht auf Dich persönlich bezogen!!).


 
Hab ich so auch nicht verstanden, weil sich mein Missionierungsdrang in Grenzen hält, da ich mit dem Drang, der Realität und Sachargumenten oberste Priorität einzuräumen, voll ausgelastet bin. #h |rotwerden


----------



## Dennert (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und warum willst Du die schützen? Ist jetzt ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage! ;+


 
Weil ich als Angler lieber einen 1,30m Hecht fange, als einen mit 50cm. Es ist halt so, dass viele Angler darauf aus sind, möglichst kapitale Fänge zu verzeichnen. Zu denen zähle ich mich auch.

Das ist meine ehrliche Antwort und wer diese Einstellung verwerflich findet, soll vielleicht auch mal ehrlich zu sich selbst sein.  Wobei niemand ein Lügner ist, der das *wirklich und ehrlich* verwerflich findet - ist halt ne Einstellungsfrage.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ja.... da der gute Zuchteber verdammt gut Geld ranschafft und manchmal einen höheren finanziellen Wert hat, als der Bestand an Schlachtvieh, was im Stall steht.
> 
> Warum wohl werden preisgekrönte Hengste nach ihrem letzten Rennen nicht der sinnvollen Verwertung in Form von Pferderouladen und Bouletten zugeführt sondern noch so lange gemolken, bis der Dödel abfault???
> ...


 
Ooooh, nun forder mich doch mal. Das sind doch keine Argumente. 

Was heute gezüchtet wird, ist doch sozusagen ein dem Idealzustand, dem gewünschten Endprodukt recht nahe stehendes Wesen, was dem eigentlichen Schwein kaum mehr ähnelt. 

Und komischerweise sind die doch trotzdem so geworden. Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob Väterchen und Mütterchen nach dem Zeugungsakt noch nennenswerte zeit weitergelebt haben. Genau genommen hätte es rein theoretisch nie einen Zuchterfolg gegeben, wären die Recourcen auf dem Bauernhof ähnlich wie in einem Gewässer begrenzt und Vater und Mutter hätten dem Nachwuchs das Futter weg gefressen. 





kfp schrieb:


> Zumindest wenn alles entnommen wird, was das Maß hat, erübrigt sich diese Fragestellung....


 
Erstens will ja keiner alles mitnehmen, sondern nur zukünftig auch noch im Rahmen der jetzigen Regelungen alles mitnehmen dürfen. 

Zweitens hätte ich mir als Verbalfetischist zwar eine solche Gelegenheit auch nicht entgehen lassen, hätte aber nicht den Fehler begangen, das auch noch als Argument anzusehen :q 



kfp schrieb:


> Klar... jeder Angler will mal nen großen Fisch fangen.... und die Chancen darauf sind in einem nachhaltig bewirtschafteten Gewässer mit "Küchenfensterregelung" besser als in einem "DuhastallestotzukloppenwasMaßhat" Gewässer.


 
Nochmals: Es braucht keiner alles tot zu kloppen. Er soll ja nur andere auch weiterhin das tot kloppen lassen, was sie im Rahmen der Gesetzlichen Möglichkeit tot kloppen wollen. Es geht ja hier auch mehr um die, die nur so tun, als wenn sie totkloppen würden, damit sie weiterhin ans Wasser gehen können, ohne grundsätzlich den Zielfisch totkloppen zu wollen, bei dem sie so tun wollen, als wenn sie ihn totkloppen würden. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Es braucht keiner alles tot zu kloppen. Er soll ja nur andere auch weiterhin das tot kloppen lassen, was sie im Rahmen der Gesetzlichen Möglichkeit tot kloppen wollen. Es geht ja hier auch mehr um die, die nur so tun, als wenn sie totkloppen würden, damit sie weiterhin ans Wasser gehen können, ohne grundsätzlich den Zielfisch totkloppen zu wollen, bei dem sie so tun wollen, als wenn sie ihn totkloppen würden


Muss man ja mindestens dreimal lesen bevor man zum schmunzeln kommt, der  darin enthaltene allgemeine Aufruf zu mehr gegenseitiger Toleranz bei diesem Thema findet meine Zustimmung))


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> |schild-g|muahah:
> 
> Sieh es mir nach, wenn ich demnächst einfach nur lache, wenn ich bei Dir dann lese, dass Du anderen mangelnde Einsicht vorwirfst.
> 
> Danke! Solche Beiträge tragen wirklich zur Aufheiterung des trüben Alltags bei. :m



Und mich erheitert euer Mühsames hochgeistiges Ringen nach Argumenten, wobei Tatsachenbeweise ignoriert werden (wegen mangelnder Allgemeingültigkeit). Dabei ist es im Grundsatz wirklich so einfach wie Toni es geschrieben hat:
eine Schüssel mit Knödeln in die die Knödel wieder zurückgelegt werden bleibt voll.
Von daher habe ich mit dem Satz der dich so erheitert den persönlichen Schlussstrich gezogen. Ganz einfach deshalb weil ein weiteres Diskutieren sinnfrei ist. Ich behaupte dass ein hervorragender Bestand nur erreicht werden kann wenn massvoll entnommen wird und ihr behauptet das Gegenteil. Wobei ihr keinerlei Beispiel für ein Gewässer habt wo alles totgehaun wird und der Bestand gut ist, ich aber beliebig viele Beispiele bringen kann. Die zählen aber natürlich nicht, ihr bringt wieder Monstertexte mit schönen Worten als Argumente -> sinnbefreit für mich.
So long


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> eine Schüssel mit Knödeln in die die Knödel wieder zurückgelegt werden bleibt voll.


 
Das bstreite ich nicht.

Ich bestreite eben nur, dass beim nächsten Mal deswegen mehr Knödel in die Schüssel passen oder die Knödel beim nächsten Mal deswegen größer sind. #h


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

*Hört doch mal auf mit diesem Kapitalen-Scheiß usw...:e *

*Selectieren bedeutet in meinen Augen nur einen gesunden Bestand schaffen oder dafür zu sorgen daß er weiterhin intakt bleibt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger#c *

*Das ist doch unser aller Interesse,oder nicht!!??*|kopfkrat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Warum wohl werden preisgekrönte Hengste nach ihrem letzten Rennen nicht der sinnvollen Verwertung in Form von Pferderouladen und Bouletten zugeführt sondern noch so lange gemolken, bis der Dödel abfault???


Ich glaube das liegt allerdings mehr daran, dass Pferdefanatiker davon überzeugt sind, dass natürlich gezeugte Fohlen vitaler sind als künstlich erzeugte. 

Bei Bullen und Ebern wird eigentlich nur noch Sperma gewonnen und tiefgefroren. Die füttert niemand mehr durch ... |rolleyes 

Aali hat schon nicht ganz Unrecht. Bis der Hecht 1,20m geworden ist hatte er genug Möglichkeiten seine Gene weiterzugeben. Er muss dann nicht noch 10 Jahre lang auf 1,25m weiterwachsen und in der Zeit seinen Nachkommen nenhaufen Futter wegfressen. Denn ob er sich bei der Größe überhaupt noch vermehrt ist nicht immer so selbstverständlich wie viele zu Glauben scheinen... :g



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich behaupte dass ein hervorragender Bestand nur erreicht werden kann wenn massvoll entnommen wird und ihr behauptet das Gegenteil. Wobei ihr keinerlei Beispiel für ein Gewässer habt wo alles totgehaun wird und der Bestand gut ist...


Wo haben wir das behauptet?



maesox schrieb:


> *Selectieren bedeutet in meinen Augen nur einen gesunden Bestand schaffen oder dafür zu sorgen daß er weiterhin intakt bleibt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger#c *


Wenn das so ist, ist das auch genau 100% meine Meinung. Ich denke nur wir sind noch nicht ganz fertig mit der Definition des gesunden Bestandes!


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> eine Schüssel mit Knödeln in die die Knödel wieder zurückgelegt werden bleibt voll.


 
Und weil wir gerade so schön Knödeln:

Warum kochst Du Knödel, wenn Du doch an dem Morgen schon weisst, dass Du Knödel zwar gerne siehst, aber nicht essen willst? Ist es der Sinn des Knödelkochens, Knödel zu kochen und anzuschauen und dann wieder in den Topf zu legen? #h


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Das bstreite ich nicht.
> 
> Ich bestreite eben nur, dass beim nächsten Mal deswegen mehr Knödel in die Schüssel passen oder die Knödel beim nächsten Mal deswegen größer sind. #h



Das bestreite ich ebenfalls, ist auch überhaupt nicht mein Anliegen. Ich will einen gesunden Bestand, nicht einen See mit 20 halb verhungerten 1,4 Meter Hechten die sich gierig auf jeden Köder stürzen und sonst nichts mehr drin.



> Und weil wir gerade so schön Knödeln:
> 
> Warum kochst Du Knödel, wenn Du doch an dem Morgen schon weisst, dass Du Knödel zwar gerne siehst, aber nicht essen willst? Ist es der Sinn des Knödelkochens, Knödel zu kochen und anzuschauen und dann wieder in den Topf zu legen?



exakt. Ich fische gerne um des Fischens willen.



> Selectieren bedeutet in meinen Augen nur einen gesunden Bestand schaffen oder dafür zu sorgen daß er weiterhin intakt bleibt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger



Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> *Hört doch mal auf mit diesem Kapitalen-Scheiß usw...:e *
> 
> *Selectieren bedeutet in meinen Augen nur einen gesunden Bestand schaffen oder dafür zu sorgen daß er weiterhin intakt bleibt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger#c *
> 
> *Das ist doch unser aller Interesse,oder nicht!!??*|kopfkrat


 
Aaah, endlich mal wieder was sachliches:#6 

Was ist ein gesundes Gewässer? Eines, wo keiner drin rum porkelt, was keiner besucht, belästigt, beeinflusst?

Können wir uns im Normalfall darauf einigen, dass ein solches Gewässer über die Zeit gesehen am Ende entweder dann gesund oder gescheitert ist?

Und in dem gesunden Gewässer - ist da am Ende eine gesunde ausgewogene Population? Und was macht die aus? Dass ab an einer kommt und nir die mittleren Generationen raus holt - die ganz kleinen und die ganz alten aber drin läßt? Ist das dann ausgewogen? Natürlich? Gesund? Natürlich? So von der Natur gewollt? Genau genommen gibts das in der Natur gar nicht. Und die sollte es besser wissen als Ideologien und Missionare?


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> *Hört doch mal auf mit diesem Kapitalen-Scheiß usw...:e *
> 
> *Selectieren bedeutet in meinen Augen nur einen gesunden Bestand schaffen oder dafür zu sorgen daß er weiterhin intakt bleibt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger#c *
> 
> *Das ist doch unser aller Interesse,oder nicht!!??*|kopfkrat


 

Hallo?? ists jetzt langsam gut ? Jetzt haben wirs schon von Knödelkochern usw

|muahah:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist zuerst mal reine persönliche Interpretation von Dir (durchaus gestattet).


 
Diese Wertung/Bewertung werde ich mein persönliches Archiv aufnehmen - und bei Bedarf natürlich wieder aufleben lassen (das konntest Du Dir bei mir ja sicher schon denken, oder |kopfkrat |kopfkrat :q :q ) - Thomas, was soll das mit dem Klammerzusatz, wenn dieser Kommentar-/Diskussionsthread von *DIR* eröffnet???




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt erst mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin Akteneinsicht beantragt, um die wirklichen Fakten nachlesen und dann auch (aus meiner Sicht) beurteilen zu können.


 
Erscheint mir aus Gründen des Datenschutzes zwar ein netter Versuch, aber Du wärst nach meinem bescheidenen Wissen der Erste, der in Ermittlungsakten einer Staatsanwaltschaft (und mehr scheint hier nicht vorliegend) als Nichtbetroffener Einsicht erhält. So es Dir gelingen sollte, bitte ich um Benachrichtigung per PN (ich werde dann mal den Landesbeauftragten f. Datenschutz um Überprüfung dieses Vorgangs bitten).

@ All

Wie schon jemand *richtig* vor zig Postings ausgeführt hatte, handelt es sich hier um eine Einzelfallentscheidung einer Staatsanwaltschaft, die für andere Staatsanwaltschaften grundsätzlich erst einmal bedeutungslos ist bzw. kein Hemmnis zu eigenen, sachähnlichen Ermittlungen in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen darstellt.

Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere bedauert, dass es nicht zu "deeeeemmmm" alles entscheidenen Verfahren gekommen ist - aber welches hätte das auch sein sollen, sicherlich doch das letzte Verfahren ggf. im Rahmen der Anrufung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes (übrigens kostenpflichtig :q ) - und sowas kann dauern, drum übet Euch in Geduld, Brüder und Schwestern :q :q .

Fakt ist, der Betroffene muss keine Eröffnung eines Verfahrens in dieser Sache gegen ihn befürcheten - weitere, andere Entscheidungen in ähnlichen Fällen werden einer weiteren, anderen Bewertung durch weitere, andere zuständige Stellen zu unterziehen und zu entscheiden sein - oder auch nicht :q .

Cool down und laßt uns doch bitte zum Angeln zurückkehren - so habe ich z.B. noch nichts über Hechte in/aus Irland hier im AB gelesen, dass wäre doch mal ein Thema, wo Laien von fachkompetenten Boardies lernen können.

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das bestreite ich ebenfalls, ist auch überhaupt nicht mein Anliegen. Ich will einen gesunden Bestand, nicht einen See mit 20 halb verhungerten 1,4 Meter Hechten die sich gierig auf jeden Köder stürzen und sonst nichts mehr drin.


 
Na, so wie ich das sehe, hab ich ja dann doch noch Chancen auf die Aufnahme in Deinem Verein :q  



NorbertF schrieb:


> exakt. Ich fische gerne um des Fischens willen.


 
Ich auch - wobei ich eben offenbar die Wertung anders lege und dem Versuch des Fanges einen höheren Stellenwert einräume als dem Fang selber. Ein Aspekt, den wir auch noch völlig vernachlässigt haben. 

Was genau ist Angeln für wen? Natürlich gehört da am Ende irgendwie ein Drill und ein Fisch dazu, aber um welchen Preis und wer zahlt den? 




NorbertF schrieb:


> Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch.


 
Na dann ist doch alles in Butter und streiten will ich ja nicht, wie kfp ja bereits in einer nicht genehmigten Veröffentlichung meiner PN als Antwort auf die seine in die Diskussion einbringen zu müssen meinte.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Aaah, endlich mal wieder was sachliches:#6
> 
> Was ist ein gesundes Gewässer? Eines, wo keiner drin rum porkelt, was keiner besucht, belästigt, beeinflusst?
> 
> ...


 

*Nein,da hast recht!!!!!!!*

*Es geht darum von allen Generationen genug Fische im Gewässer zu haben!!*
*Dazu gehört natürlich auch Kapitale zu entnehmen...logisch!!*

*Einfach einen gesunden Bestand!! *


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo?? ists jetzt langsam gut ? Jetzt haben wirs schon von Knödelkochern usw
> 
> |muahah:


 
Mit einem Knödel im Mund sähst Du zumindest auf Deinem Userbild weniger gefährlich aus. |supergri


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Mit einem Knödel im Mund sähst Du zumindest auf Deinem Userbild weniger gefährlich aus. |supergri


 

DAS LIEGT NUR AN DER SCHÄRFE DES BILDES|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> DAS LIEGT NUR AN DER SCHÄRFE DES BILDES|supergri |supergri |supergri


 
Ich dachte schon, Du warst jung und brauchtest das Geld :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der ein oder andere bedauert, dass es nicht zu "deeeeemmmm" alles entscheidenen Verfahren gekommen ist .........


 
Ich würde es eben nur bedauern, wenn nun aus deeeeeem fehlenden Urteil plötzlich deeeeeeeer Freibrief wird.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, Du warst jung und brauchtest das Geld :q


Das war einfach die Zeit in der ich mich von Cast...Forellen ernährt habe:q !!!!!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ich würde es eben nur bedauern, wenn nun aus deeeeeem fehlenden Urteil plötzlich deeeeeeeer Freibrief wird.


 

Stimmt Aali - und wie !!!!!

LG

Elfchen |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und mich erheitert euer Mühsames hochgeistiges Ringen nach Argumenten, wobei Tatsachenbeweise ignoriert werden (wegen mangelnder Allgemeingültigkeit). .... Die zählen aber natürlich nicht, ihr bringt wieder Monstertexte mit schönen Worten als Argumente


 
Mensch Du #c;+  ... Argumente sind die, die wissenschaftlich erwiesen ... auch wenn du schreibst, dass diese dich nicht interessieren, weil sie nicht deiner persönlichen Meinung entsprechen ... du drehst hier aber ganz schön die Tatsachen um.  #d


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mensch Du #c;+  ... Argumente sind die, die wissenschaftlich erwiesen ... auch wenn du schreibst, dass diese dich nicht interessieren, weil sie nicht deiner persönlichen Meinung entsprechen ... du drehst hier aber ganz schön die Tatsachen um.  #d



Der war gut. Texte als Tasachen hinstellen und existierende Gewässer als persönliche Meinung. Besser kann man einem die Worte nicht mehr im Mund umdrehn. Habe ich wieder gelernt was man mit Rhetorik alles erreichen kann.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Der war gut. Texte als Tasachen hinstellen und existierende Gewässer als persönliche Meinung. Besser kann man einem die Worte nicht mehr im Mund umdrehn. Habe ich wieder gelernt was man mit Rhetorik alles erreichen kann.


 
Also das mit den "Tatsachenbeweisen" ist so ne Sache für sich.

Tatsache 1: Im Ort xy werden in letzter Zeit viele Klaperstörche gesehen.

Tatsache 2: Im Ort xy im gleichen Monat drei Babys mehr geboren, als sonst in dem Monat statistisch gesehen dort geboren werden.

Tatsache 3: Der Klapperstorch bringt die Babys? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Wissenschaftliche Aussagen gegen Deine persönliche Beobachtung :m #r

Deutschland.. Du hast es weit gebracht   :c 

oder aber:
Warum haben wir Norbert nicht gleich gefragt  

#h


----------



## Hosy (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hallo Fr33,

Du hast recht. Das gibt es nur in Deutschland.
Ich kenne kein dümmeres Volk als die "Deutschen" obwohl ich selbst dazu gehöre. Wir sind und waren schon immer Vorreiter bei vielen "wichtigen" Neuerungen die die Menschheit "braucht". Ich wundere mich, dass wir überhaupt noch ne Angel anfassen dürfen. Vielleicht wird das demnächst ja schon als Vorsatz zur Tierquälerei ausgelegt und wir gehen alle in den Knast dafür. Ist das bekloppt alles. Bei so was kann uns Deutschen halt keiner was vormachen. Wo keine Probleme sind, da machen wir welche!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Mensch Du #c;+ ... Argumente sind die, die wissenschaftlich erwiesen ... auch wenn du schreibst, dass diese dich nicht interessieren, weil sie nicht deiner persönlichen Meinung entsprechen ... du drehst hier aber ganz schön die Tatsachen um. #d


 

... und er stellet sich (bewußt ;+ ) somit leider, leider außerhalb einer größtmöglichen Authenzität/Glaubhaftigkeit, eigentlich schade, wo tatsächlich auch nach meinem Lebensmotto beide Seiten sehr wohl bedacht und gegeneinander im Ying und Yang abgewägt sein wollen - denn keine der beiden opponierenden Seiten dieses "never ending" - Streits wird je eine 100 % wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumentationskette aufbauen können.

Und so werden sich alle noch in Jahren mit den bekannten "Binsenweisheiten" in ähnliche Diskussionen verwickeln - mit gleichem Ergebnis.

Lieber Toni, 

aber immerhin hat es einen mehr als hohen Unterhaltungswert, welcher sich offenbar zum "Messias" (Verzeihung, Herr Daum - oder ist dieser Titel für 3 Jahre nunmehr durch Sie in Köln belegt ?) berufene Sportkamerad vom sachlich (und wohltuenden) Erklärer sehr schnell hin zum eingeschnappten Egomanen entwickelt - köstlich.

Eddy |wavey: , der froh ist, dass wir für Computer noch keine GEZ bezahlen müssen - die Entwicklung dieser Diuskussion wäre aber schon einen Abend bei Frank Plasberg am Mittwochabend im WDR III bei "Hart aber Fair" mehr als wert


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Jo Deutschland hat es weit gebracht...soweit dass es als einziges Land der Welt(!!) ein Gesetz hat das dazu animiert alle Fische zu töten.
Soweit gebracht dass sogar Angler das glauben und tatsächlich meinen sie hätten wissenschaftliche Beweise dass dies gut wäre für die Bestände.
Die anderen Länder dieser Welt müssen echt dumme Wissenschaftler haben dass die da noch nicht drauf gekommen sind!! Vermutlich liegt es daran dass sie täglich das Gegenteil sehn. Natürlich sind das dann persönliche Beobachtungen ohne Relevanz.
Gut dass Deutschland Leute wie dich hat Toni, sonst wären wir auch so dumm wie der Rest der Welt hehe.


----------



## Hosy (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus.....
> 
> wenn ich so C&R Themen lese, stößt es mir leider immer übel auf, wenn ich sehe wie sich hier die Leute angreifen, die zur selben Gesellschaftsgruppe gehören.
> Aber ich muss Pilkmann aus seinem letzten Absatzt zustimmen. Es ist ja schon bewiesen worden, dass eine selektive Entnahme der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Wenn ich jeden (!) Maßigen Fisch abschlagen müsste den ich fange dürfte ich 1) fast gar net angeln gehn 2) mich nur noch auf untermaßige konzentrieren oder 3) mir ne großfamilie anschaffen........ sorry für die Ironie an der sache.
> ...


 

Noch mal kurz doppelt gepostet da der Zusammenhang fehlte 

Hallo Fr33,

Du hast recht. Das gibt es nur in Deutschland.
Ich kenne kein dümmeres Volk als die "Deutschen" obwohl ich selbst dazu gehöre. Wir sind und waren schon immer Vorreiter bei vielen "wichtigen" Neuerungen die die Menschheit "braucht". Ich wundere mich, dass wir überhaupt noch ne Angel anfassen dürfen. Vielleicht wird das demnächst ja schon als Vorsatz zur Tierquälerei ausgelegt und wir gehen alle in den Knast dafür. Ist das bekloppt alles. Bei so was kann uns Deutschen halt keiner was vormachen. Wo keine Probleme sind, da machen wir welche!


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jo Deutschland hat es weit gebracht...soweit dass es als einziges Land der Welt(!!) ein Gesetz hat das dazu animiert alle Fische zu töten.
> Soweit gebracht dass sogar Angler das glauben und tatsächlich meinen sie hätten wissenschaftliche Beweise dass dies gut wäre für die Bestände.
> Die anderen Länder dieser Welt müssen echt dumme Wissenschaftler haben dass die da noch nicht drauf gekommen sind!! Vermutlich liegt es daran dass sie täglich das Gegenteil sehn. Natürlich sind das dann persönliche Beobachtungen ohne Relevanz.
> Gut dass Deutschland Leute wie dich hat Toni, sonst wären wir auch so dumm wie der Rest der Welt hehe.


 
Also nun bleibt doch bitte mal sachlich, Leute:

Die "andere Welt" hat auch andere Bevölkerungsdichten, andere Gewässerbedingungen, andere Kulturen, andere Gesellschaften, ja selbst andere Angler, erst recht andere Fische. 

Schon alleine Holland kann doch gar nicht verglichen werden. Die paar Männekes dort und dann solch eine riesige Wasserfläche. Nehmen wir Russlan, da wird der Fisch nicht selten zum völlig normalen Nahrungsmittel, es wird dieser Gesellschaft gerne mal nachgesagt, die schlagen alles ab, was an die Rute geht und zum Entsorgen werden die auch gerne mal genomen und dann gehen wir einige 100 km weiter an die noch unberührten Strecken, sehen dort prachtvolle Forellen und kommen, wie hier argumentiert wird, zu dem Schluss: Leute schlagt alles ab und kippt genügend Sondermüll ins Wasser, dann habt Ihr auch super Forellenbestände?

Mensch Norbert, das siehst Du doch sicher auch etwas differenzierter, oder?


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ja natürlich, aber er hat mich grad etwas zur Weissglut gebracht.

Ich möchte einfach nicht jeden Fisch töten müssen, das ist alles. Und wenn jemand steif und fest behauptet sowas wäre aber schlecht für das Gewässer und dafür auch noch glaubt die "Wissenschaft" bemühen zu können...das erregt mich 
Ich bin doch kein Typ der nen vollgeschissenen Tümpel mit 40 Pfund Karpfen gut findet, das ist völlig am Thema vorbei.
Ich setze noch nichtmal beim Ansitzangeln Weissfische zurück wenn in einem Gewässer (ist ja in sehr vielen) zuviele drin sind. "Weil die schmecken ja nicht". Die nehm ich so ziemlich als einziger immer mit. Zu hoher Bestand. Und schmecken tun die mir auch.
Ne schöne Hechtdame mit nem Meter wo sich der Bauch schon wölbt (ausserhalb der Schonzeit) entlasse ich dagegen immer. Wissenschaftlich schädlich? Lächerlich.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Hosy schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, dass wir überhaupt noch ne Angel anfassen dürfen.


 
Auch da waren wir in diversen Diskussionen schon längst.

Der Fall, der hier gerade durchgekaut wird, war ein Vorgeschmack dessen, was der gesamten Anglerschaft blüht, wenn wir das so weiter betreiben.

Schon vor einigen Monaten habe ich genau das befürchtet und davor gewarnt, das C&R derart offensiv als eine Art auf der Nase tanzen zu betreiben. Die Gesetzeslage sieht nunmal anders aus, kann anders ausgelegt werden und so ein klein büschn Tierschutz haben wir ja hiezulande trotz Schächten doch noch bewahren können.

Ich habe seinerzeit davor gewarnt und wiederhole mich da gerne, dass ein Trend zu immer offensiver betriebenem und propagiertem C&R den nebeneffekt hat, nicht an Tierschützern vorbei zu gehen und die dann zurecht in die argumentative Lücke grätschen können, wieso wir denn angeln gehen mit dem offensichtlichen Vorsatz, dort das zu tun, wozu es mal erlaubt wurde: Nahrung beschaffen. Da und meines erachtens nur da kann man die Angler angreifbar machen. Und was da gelaufen ist, das war ein erster Versuch. 

aher hab ich damals schon gesagt, ich kann die Releaser ja mit ihrem sozusagen rechtlich halbseidenen Dasein verstehen, aber was sie versuchen kann auch das genaue Gegenteil dessen bewirken, was man bewirken will.

Die Releaser sind aber inzwischen derart abgehoben in der Selbsteinschätzung, dass sie einen ganz wichtigen Punkt gänzlich übersehen - ähnlich übrigens wie sie auch in der Argumentation den gleichen Fehler machen, wie ich bereits erwähnte:

Der Fehler ist der, dass sie fälschlicherweise eines übersehen: Man *KANN* die Bestände evtl. so schützen, wie sie meinen. Man *kann*. Man *muss* aber nicht, man *kann* nämlich auch anders. Zum Beispiel, indem man meint, es über sehr viel strengere Schonzeitenregelungen zu machen (Holland), strengere Ködervorgaben (Holland), weniger Angelscheine, weniger Angler, höhere abschreckende Gebühren.

WILL das jemand? Ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Der Fehler ist der, dass sie fälschlicherweise eines übersehen: Man KANN die Bestände evtl. so schützen, wie sie meinen. Man kann. Man muss aber nicht, man kann nämlich auch anders. Zum Beispiel, indem man meint, es über sehr viel strengere Schonzeitenregelungen zu machen (Holland), strengere Ködervorgaben (Holland), weniger Angelscheine, weniger Angler, höhere abschreckende Gebühren.
> 
> WILL das jemand? Ich zumindest nicht.



Ich auch nicht. Drum lieber : alles erlaubt, keine Einschränkungen (ausser Schonzeiten/masse), rücksichtsvolle Entnahme und der Bestand bleibt für alle gut. Viel besser ist das. Das ganze Jahr blinkern erlaubt, Boote erlaubt, alles erlaubt. Trotzdem ein super Gewässer. Das wünscht man sich doch und es ist soooo einfach.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne schöne Hechtdame mit nem Meter wo sich der Bauch schon wölbt (ausserhalb der Schonzeit) entlasse ich dagegen immer. Wissenschaftlich schädlich? Lächerlich.


 
Auch das *kann* entweder Sinn machen oder *keinen* Sinn machen. Und genau deswegen halte ich das "*immer"* für falsch. 

Nun geh doch mal einen Moment in Dich. Bist Du realistisch? Hast Du in Deutschland am Ende schonmal ein Gesetz erlebt, bei dem dann ein "_Na gut Leute, Ihr könnt meinetwegen legal_" rausgekommen ist? Ehrlich? Kennst Du eins? Ist es nicht eher so, dass man nahezu IMMER das Kind mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet hat? 

Und was Deinen Wunsch angeht: Klar kannst Du. Wurde der Mensch hier im Fall DESWEGEN vor den Kadi gezerrt, weil seine Hände derart glitschig waren? Nein! Er wurde, wegen des Bildes, weil das beweist, dass seine Hände so wenig glitschig waren, um sogar das Bild noch machen zu können. Das beweist den Vorgang und wofür er das gemacht hat, weisst Du sicher genauso gut wie ich und er selber auch.


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Und drum fische ich in Frankreich und der von dir angesprochene Kollege meist in Holland.
In Deutschland schütten sie nicht nur die Kinder mit dem Bad aus, sie verbrühen sie vorher auch noch. Deutschland ist für mich längst am Ende. Der Staat dreht völlig hohl und bastelt ein Bürokratiemonster nach dem anderen und die Bürger leben wie die Zombies vor sich hin und lassen alles widerstandslos über sich ergehen bzw. nehmen es sogar als alleinige Wahrheit an und sind sogar überzeugt dass das doch super ist. 
Ich habe längst genug von diesem Land.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich möchte einfach nicht jeden Fisch töten müssen, das ist alles.  Und wenn jemand steif und fest behauptet sowas wäre aber schlecht für das Gewässer und dafür auch noch glaubt die "Wissenschaft" bemühen zu können...das erregt mich


Kann es evtl. auch sein, dass Du das gerne gelesen hättest um Dich darüber zu ereifern?   Wenigstens so ein kleines Bisschen?!?  
Ich kann das nämlich immer noch nirgendwo finden! #c


----------



## Elfchen_19 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe längst genug von diesem Land.


 
Dann bleibt nur noch (so Du konsequent bist - und wer oder was wollte Dich denn bei einem innerlichen "(schon) längst" aufhalten) :

UND TSCHÜSS - Mach te joooooot und viel Spaß im/beim "neuen" Leben irgendwo, wo es anders zugeht als in diesem bürokratisierten Land mit zombie-artigen Bewohnern (obwohl, wenn ich mich so betrachte   :q :q ).

LG

Eddy , der Dir |wavey: |wavey: macht


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich bin sozusagen bereits weg, ich wohne genau auf der Grenze 
Wenn ich Seilspringen veranstalte bin ich alle 2 Sekunden in nem anderen Land (bildlich gesprochen).

Wobei du Recht hast: das ist inkonsequent. Ich zahle leider immer noch meine (ziemlich viel sogar) Steuern in Deutschland und unterstütze damit auch noch das was mir stinkt.
Aber es wandern ja jährlich genügend andere aus denen es ähnlich ergeht, soviele dass es bereits als erhebliches Problem erkannt wurde (Kohle wird knapp langsam). 
Danke aber für deine Worte, ich denke immer noch darüber nach was du gesagt hast. Du hast nämlich Recht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne schöne Hechtdame mit nem Meter wo sich der Bauch schon wölbt (ausserhalb der Schonzeit) entlasse ich dagegen immer. Wissenschaftlich schädlich? Lächerlich.


 
|kopfkrat Wer hat jemals gesagt, dass das schädlich sein soll ??? |kopfkrat 

Die Argumentation ist, dass ein metriger Hecht für Bestandssicherung nicht wertvoller ist als einer mit 50 cm und deshalb nicht besonders geschützt werden muss.
Deswegen ist ein Fenster nach oben hin hinsichtlich Bestandsicherung nicht wirklich wertvoll. 


Also und deswegen ist es mir egal, ob ein 50 cm Hecht, 60 cm Hecht oder 1 Meter Hecht zurückgesetzt oder aber abgeschlagen wird.

Sinnnvoller wäre durchaus ein Anheben des Mindestmaßes.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Das funktioniert ganz einfach nur da wo's von,so ziemlich,allen praktiziert wird...ansonsten geht das ganze samt prinzip baden!!!!!

Wenn Person X heute einen 50er Hecht schonend wieder in die Freiheit entläßt und dann aber morgen sieht, wie Person Y einem 49er solange mit den Stiefeln auf den Kopf steht bis er 50cm hat,vergeht Person X schlicht und ergreifend die Lust !!!!

*Einsicht ist der beste Weg zur Vernunft* und ich kanns immer wieder nur aufs neue wiederholen....jeder sollte einfach mal in den Genuß kommen,an einem solchen Gewässer ,wo Angler mit Vernunft entnehmen,zu fischen !!!

Ich habs begriffen und bin mir sicher,es würden nicht alle,aber ne ganze Menge dazu kommen


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> Wenn Person X heute einen 50er Hecht schonend wieder in die Freiheit entläßt und dann aber morgen sieht, wie Person Y einem 49er solange mit den Stiefeln auf den Kopf steht bis er 50cm hat,vergeht Person X schlicht und ergreifend die Lust !!!!


 
Das hat aber mit Einsicht nichts zu tun, sondern ist Charaktersache! Ob jemand bei uns mit verbotenen 3 Angeln fischt, untermaßige Fische entnimmt usw ... das wird es immer geben... Rücksetzpflicht,  Entnahmefenster hin oder her.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das hat aber mit Einsicht nichts zu tun, sondern ist Charaktersache! Ob jemand bei uns mit verbotenen 3 Angeln fischt, untermaßige Fische entnimmt usw ... das wird es immer geben... Rücksetzpflicht, Entnahmefenster hin oder her.


 

*Hast schon ein wenig recht, Toni aber man kann auch alles auf die Goldwaage legen!!!!!!*

*Dann setzt eben Einsicht Charakter voraus!!!!!!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Fischwaage ... lieber maesox .... Fischwaage


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fischwaage ... lieber maesox .... Fischwaage


 
Seis wies will  ,dann eben Fischwaage!!! 

Auf jedenfall hast du's glaub begriffen|kopfkrat !!!!Das ist am wichtigsten!!!!!!:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hast du was gesagt, was ich noch nicht *kannte*?  

#g


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das hat aber mit Einsicht nichts zu tun, sondern ist Charaktersache! Ob jemand bei uns mit verbotenen 3 Angeln fischt, untermaßige Fische entnimmt usw ... das wird es immer geben... Rücksetzpflicht,  Entnahmefenster hin oder her.



Absolut richtig. Untermassige und geschonte Fische entnehmen zu verbieten und unter Strafe zu stellen ist auf jeden Fall richtig, noch besser wäre es "auffällige" Angler für immer an der Ausübung der Fischerei zu hindern.
Warum aber auch das Releasen quasi verbieten? Ich habe von keinem Fall hier gehört dass jemand angezeigt wurde der einen untermassigen Fisch entnommen hat, aber sehr wohl von angezeigten Leuten die einen Fisch releast haben.
Ist beides "schlechter Charakter"? Das releasen sogar mehr? Ist man ein Verbrecher wenn man einen Fisch freilässt? Nach der hier von euch vertretenen Meinung ja. Ist euch das so bewusst und steht ihr da wirklich dahinter, oder ist das nur ein eingenommener Standpunkt damit wir diskutieren können?
Ich finde es völlig offensichtlich, dass das bei uns geltende Recht am Ziel vorbeischiesst und wie Aali-Barba so schön sagte "Das Kind mit dem Bade ausschüttet". Hier werden gerade diejenigen kriminalisiert die sich Gedanken machen und auch mal einem Fisch die Freiheit gönnen wollen. Einem Catch, Decide und Releaser würde es nie im Traum einfallen einen untermassigen Fisch mitzunehmen.



> Zitat:
> Zitat von NorbertF Beitrag anzeigen
> Ne schöne Hechtdame mit nem Meter wo sich der Bauch schon wölbt (ausserhalb der Schonzeit) entlasse ich dagegen immer. Wissenschaftlich schädlich? Lächerlich.





> Wer hat jemals gesagt, dass das schädlich sein soll ???



Ich glaube hier gibt es von Anfang an ein Kommunikationsproblem.
Du gehst davon aus dass ich alle zu C&R bekehren will oder sie dazu zwingen. Nichts liegt mir ferner, ich habe nie und werde nie einen Angler "rügen" der seine Fische mitnimmt. Das ist der Zweck des Angelns.
Ich möchte nur dass ICH releasen darf wenn ich den Fisch nicht töten will. Mehr nicht. Keine Pflicht sondern ein Recht. Das ist alles.
Ich dachte dieses wollt ihr mir als "schädlich" absprechen.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast du was gesagt, was ich noch nicht *kannte*?
> 
> #g


 

SOOOOOOOO Sei es !!!!!!!!! Da bin ich dabei!!!!!!#g


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist beides "schlechter Charakter"? Das releasen sogar mehr? Ist man ein Verbrecher wenn man einen Fisch freilässt? Nach der hier von euch vertretenen Meinung ja. Ist euch das so bewusst und steht ihr da wirklich dahinter, oder ist das nur ein eingenommener Standpunkt damit wir diskutieren können?


 
Ganz schnell geantwortet:
Ich habe niemals jemanden der einfach für sich releast deswegen gewertet oder angeredet, verurteilt oder gar kriminalisisiert. Wie kommst Du darauf? |kopfkrat In Disussionen aber vertrete ich tatsächlich meine Meinung, dass ich Drillen rein zu Fotozwecken nicht ok finde, denn Angeln darf nicht Sport an sich sein ohne Rücksichtnahme auf Lebewesen.
Aber: 
In meinem Beitrag hier äußere ich Zweifel an der Durchsetzungsmöglichkeit und auch Sinnhaftigkeit eines "Entnahme-Fensters" .
PUNKT AUS MEHR IST ES NICHT

Aber: Wie oft glaubst du denn, dass ich schon gewertet oder angeredet, verurteilt oder gar kriminalisisiert wurde, weil ich auch Fische entnehme. NA? Sooft, dass ich mich zuerst gewundert habe über all die Missionare hier, dann geärgert habe über die Radikalen hier und nun nur noch belächeln kann, wie mir all diese Hardcore-C&R ler mit ihrer Ideologie am Arsch vorbeigehen #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ist man ein Verbrecher wenn man einen Fisch freilässt? Nach der hier von euch vertretenen Meinung ja. Ist euch das so bewusst und steht ihr da wirklich dahinter, oder ist das nur ein eingenommener Standpunkt damit wir diskutieren können?


 
Ein wenig von allem.

Ich habe aber auch zigmal betont, dass die hier von mir eingestellten Ansichten, zu einem nicht unwesentlichen teil meine persönliche Ansicht widerspiegeln und keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erheben. 

Trotzdem darf ich ja ne Meinung haben und das besonders Schöne ist sogar, dass die sich nicht mal mit irgendeiner decken muss.  

Was die oft zitierten Foto Sessions angeht, so bin ich da ein ziemlich großer Gegner, sofern man vorhat den Fisch zu releasen. Wenns aber da endet - und auf dem Weg ist dieses Board hier mit Siebenmeilenstiefeln - dass man nicht mal mehr ohne dämliche Bemerkungen und stichelnde Nachfragen oder zynischer Kommentare Bilder von Fischen einstellen kann, die eben nicht mehr leben, zeigt mir das doch mehr als deutlich, wohin hier die eine oder andere Zielgruppe hin möchte. 

Und genau da fange ich an gegenzusteuern und gegen zu halten. Da will ich nicht hin. 

Sieh es als eine Art Revanchismus, der mich da AUCH treibt. Die Brüder, die das hier laufend abziehen vermiesen den meisten Anglern ihr Hobby, die sollen dnn ruhig sehen, wie das geht, denn sie sollten sic bewußt sein, dass sie rechtlich gesehen in der schlechteren Position stehen. 

Mich kann keiner vor den Kadi zerren, wenn ich hier ein Bild von einem toten Fisch rein setze, umgekehrt sehen wir ja, dass es durchaus möglich ist. 

Insofern einfach Klappe halten (nicht Du sondern DIE), zurücklehnen, bestenfalls weiter klicken, aber nicht laufend das klima vergiften mit der Stänkerei bei Bildern von toten Fischen. Diszipliniert Euch dahingehend untereinander und Ihr werdet sehen, plötzlich ist Ruhe. Denn Ausgehen tut dieser Palaver zu 99% von der Releaserszene. 

Und wenn das mal aufgehört haben sollte, dann siehe da, läßt sich sicherlich auch ohne Stunk und Emotion sachlich über selektive Entnahme reden, denn im Prinzip bin ich doch auch dafür und zig andere mit Sicherheit auch - nur eben nicht in der Art und Weise.


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich glaube hier gibt es von Anfang an ein Kommunikationsproblem.
Du gehst davon aus dass ich alle zu C&R bekehren will oder sie dazu zwingen. Nichts liegt mir ferner, ich habe nie und werde nie einen Angler "rügen" der seine Fische mitnimmt. Das ist der Zweck des Angelns.
Ich möchte nur dass ICH releasen darf wenn ich den Fisch nicht töten will. Mehr nicht. Keine Pflicht sondern ein Recht. Das ist alles.
Ich dachte dieses wollt ihr mir als "schädlich" absprechen.[/quote]



Jeppa Norbert,genau um das geht es!!!!

Habe aber in einem Land wie Deutschland langsam den Glauben verloren ,daß das jemals so sein wird,daß das selective Releasen generell gern gesehen wird,wenn bei uns Kinderschänder bald eine mildere Strafe bekommen als Schwarzangler!!!!!!!!#d |evil:


----------



## NorbertF (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Das hier möchte ich nochmal betonen:


> Zitat:
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von NorbertF Beitrag anzeigen
> ...



Die Stänkerer gehen mir mindestens so sehr auf den Geist wie Dir, das kannst du glauben! Du wirst in keinem meiner postings hier im Board auch nur ansatzweise Kritik an jemandem hören der seine Fische mitnimmt. Würde ich nie, habe ich nie, werde ich nie.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nichts liegt mir ferner, ich habe nie und werde nie einen Angler "rügen" der seine Fische mitnimmt. Das ist der Zweck des Angelns.
> Ich möchte nur dass ICH releasen darf wenn ich den Fisch nicht töten will. Mehr nicht. Keine Pflicht sondern ein Recht. Das ist alles.


 
#6 #6 |good: 

und das gleiche will ich analog für mich haben #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Würde ich nie, habe ich nie, werde ich nie.


 
Weiss ich , wusste ich auch immer, rechne ich Dir auch hoch an, habe ich bereits betont (steht unter: Nicht Du sondern DIE), war auch nicht der Grund, auf Dich einzugehen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #6 #6 |good:
> 
> und das gleiche will ich analog für mich haben #h


 
Wenn Du weiter so frech bist, gibts garnix -ne Rute vielleicht. 

Upps endlich ein grund, sich auf Nicklausi zu freuen - zumindest als  Angler. |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ein wenig von allem.
> 
> Ich habe aber auch zigmal betont, dass die hier von mir eingestellten Ansichten, zu einem nicht unwesentlichen teil meine persönliche Ansicht widerspiegeln und keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erheben.
> 
> ...


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

"Denn Ausgehen tut dieser Palaver zu 99% von der Releaserszene. "
vs.
" immer das Gefühl,daß manche nur darauf warten,bis einer der ersten Fraktion sich meldet und blöde fragt,ob der releast wurde,was ich auch nicht verstehe um dann kräftig drauf zu hauen!!!"

Und genau das ist beim letzten Thread, wo es mal wieder hochgekocht ist passiert.....KEINER aber auch KEINER hat den Fänger in irgendeiner Form angegriffen oder ihm den Fang madig gemacht..... Es gab lediglich diese eine bescheuerte Frage....


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ kfp

Und? 

Bemüh die Suchfunktion und Du findest mit Sicherheit auf die Schnelle 20 Threads, wo es genau so gelaufen ist. 

Für die besten Suchhits nimmste am Besten Hamburg, Hafen, Zander. Da wirst Du mit Sicherheit fündig, aber auch nur unter zander. Wels wir auch gerne mal genommen, nunja, Rotauge weiss ich nicht, da müsste ich auf Anhieb passen.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Junge Junge..... habt ihr keine arbeit..... da geht man arbeiten und muss sich anschließend erst mal ne halbe std. durch die Postings lesen......

Wie ich das sehe, wurde (teils) seiten vorher angefangen aneinander vorbei zu reden. Es geht einfach um einen Mittelweg zw. beiden Fangverwertungsideologien mit dem Ziel, die Gewässer attracktiv und ausgewogen zu halten.
Finds echt krass wie sich Kollegen da dermaßen aufgeilen müssen und sich teils verurteilen ( nicht nur auf das Thread bezogen, gibts ja mehrere).
Fakt ist doch einfach, dass man dem Gewässer keinen Gefallen tut indem man Alles! released, sowie jeden maßigen Fisch abknüppelt. Beides  ist grundlegend die Falsche wahl.
Doch mir als Angler ist es auch vorstellbar, dass sich hier Generationen treffen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Ich frage mal mal dumm.... Was ist euch im einzelnen wichtiger?
A) ein gewässer, indem der bestand durcheinander gekommen ist, durch teilweise überpopulation und die Fische dennnoch nicht beissen, da sie schon X mal zum Shooting am Haken waren?
B) ein gewässer an dem man sich ein Kreuz im kalender machen kann, wenn man einen maßigen Fisch fängt ?

Ich schließe mich hierbei den leuten an, die sich das recht herraus nehmen, den fisch nach eigenem Ermessen zu releasen oder zu verwerten (jedoch sollte es auch hier beim verwerten grenzen geben.... was will ich pro tag mit 5 karpfen oder 3 hechten ???)

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## fkpfkp (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Und, ich kann dir auch genug Beispiele bringen, wo mit dem moralischen Zeigestock auf Fischezurücksetzer eingeprügelt wurde.... und was sagt das aus???

*Nix, gar nix.... nicht ein bisschen..... ausser: Waisenknaben sind beide Fraktionen nicht*


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Und, ich kann dir auch genug Beispiele bringen, wo mit dem moralischen Zeigestock auf Fischezurücksetzer eingeprügelt wurde.... und was sagt das aus???
> 
> *Nix, gar nix.... nicht ein bisschen..... ausser: Waisenknaben sind beide Fraktionen nicht*


 
Als Aktion oder als Reaktion?

Ich glaube, Du musst hier verdammt lange suchen, um aufgrund eines eingestellten Fangbildes wenige Beiträge nach Threaderöffnung eine Diskussion zu finden, in er das pauschale releasen abgehandelt wird oder der Sinn eines Fotoapperates am Wasser. Wenn doch, bring Beispiele oder Quellen, aber lass dieses dümmliche "Aber Ihr habt das letztens auch gemacht".

Schau Dir Raubfischthreads an, Fangbilder mit Blut drauf, Fangberichte großer Fische, Du wirst schnell fündig. Wenn Du willst, such ich Dir morgen einige raus. Wenn Du gegen halten willst, dann steht es Dir frei, Threads zu suchen, in denen CR Ablehner als AKTION aufgrund eines Bildes mit Stänkern angefangen haben. Du wirst wenn überhaupt nur ganz wenige finden, ich befürchte für Dich, bestenfalls Einzelfälle.

Nur zu. Und viel Spaß bei der Suche. Widerleg mich. 

Es gibt übrigens keine Fraktionen. Es gibt Angler. Nur einige halten sich für die edleren Angler. Da liegt das Problem.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Junge Junge..... habt ihr keine arbeit.....


 
Doch eben schon ... sonst hätten wir ja keine Zeit zu posten |rolleyes


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

[quote *Aali-Barba*;1378933]Es gibt übrigens keine Fraktionen. Es gibt Angler. Nur einige halten sich für die edleren Angler. Da liegt das Problem.[/quote]


*Kam mit deinen letzten Postings langsam ganz gut klar.... aber jetzt erklärst mir bitte mal,welche in Deinen augen,sich für die "edleren Angler" halten!!!!!!!!!;+ ;+ ;+ *

*So kann man auch wieder erneut Steine neu ins rollen bringen!!!  *

*Petri Matze*


----------



## fkpfkp (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@Aali-Barba

Nur ein Beispiel, ohne mir nen großen Aufwand gemacht zu haben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88797&highlight=weltrekord

(Nein, ich finde diese Weltrekordangelei nicht gut und unterstütze auch die Puffangelei nicht, aber ich muss auch nicht meinen Senf dazu abgeben..., genausowenig wie zu Laichdorschangelei und zur Beanglung von Zandern die ihren Laich bewachen...)

"aber lass dieses dümmliche "Aber Ihr habt das letztens auch gemacht"."

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt zu meinen Kindern in den Sandkasten begebe.... Du hast damit angefangen.... :q 

"Nur einige halten sich für die edleren Angler. Da liegt das Problem."

Oh je.... nur weil sich ein paar pubertierende Jungs mit ihrem vom Mami und Papi gesponsorten Angelkrempel als die Kings am Wasser fühlen, fühlst du dich in deiner Ehre gekränkt??? Jetzt mal ehrlich.... das ist nicht dein Ernst.

Davon abgesehen bringst du regelmäßig die Aussage, dass es nicht dein Ding ist, gezielt auf Fische zu angeln, um sie wieder zurückzusetzen.... Du fühlst dich moralisch also über die Angler gestellt, die genau das machen!?


----------



## Dennert (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens keine Fraktionen. Es gibt Angler. Nur einige halten sich für die edleren Angler. Da liegt das Problem.


 
Das scheint ja ein irgendein Komplex bei Dir zu sein! Darum stürzt Du Dich sofort mit seitenlangen Beiträgen auf jedes Thema, was nur ansatzweise nach zurückgesetzten Fischen riecht 

Es mag sein, dass es Angler gibt, die sowas denken. Der Großteil setzt aber zurück, um morgen auch noch einen guten Fischbestand zu haben und nicht, um vor anderen Anglern als edler Ritter dazustehn. Um den Raubfischbestand eines Gewässers plattzufischen brauchst Du nur eine Handvoll spezialisierter Raubfischangler. Die gehen drei Wochen jeden Tag los und schöpfen das Fanglimit voll aus. Danach gebe ich Dir Brief und Siegel, Du wirst arge Probleme bekommen, in diesem Gewässer noch einen Hecht oder Zander zu erwischen!

Was sollen diese Angler deiner Meinung nach tun, wenn sie genauso gern wie Du fischen gehen? Hakenlose Köder benutzen, oder gar keine Köder oder wie? Oder überhaupt nicht mehr angeln gehen, damit sie bei weniger erfolgreichen Anglern nicht den Eindruck erwecken, sie wären edler?

Sei doch froh, dass solche Spezis ihre Fische zurücksetzen, dann bleibt am Ende mehr für Dich drin!!!


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein irgendein Komplex bei Dir zu sein! Darum stürzt Du Dich sofort mit seitenlangen Beiträgen auf jedes Thema, was nur ansatzweise nach zurückgesetzten Fischen riecht
> 
> *Hab langsam auch mächtig das Gefühl,danke Dennert!!!!!!!*
> *Finde das mindestens genauso ätzend,wie die dumme Fragerei,ob der starre Zander der da am Gartenhaus hängt releast wurde!!! Keinen deut Besser........:c |uhoh: *


----------



## fkpfkp (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

Er entnimmt ja, nach eigenen Aussagen, auch nicht alles was er fängt. 

Aber er hat aus seinem eigenen *moralischem* Empfinden was dagegen, wenn jemand gezielt Fische beangelt, um sie danach wieder zurückzusetzen. 

Das er immer wieder in den Bereich Karpfenangler nachtritt (schubkarrenweise Schweine- und Vogelfutter füttern....) muss man wahrscheinlich einfach hinnehmen.... und ich werds vorerst(!!!) auch nicht mehr kommentieren...


----------



## Dennert (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Er entnimmt ja, nach eigenen Aussagen, auch nicht alles was er fängt.


 
Ja Klasse, was fängt er denn????

Wie ist denn seine "Quote" zu der anderer Angler (die er verteufelt)???

Es gibt Karpfenspezis, die haben am Tag 15 Runs oder die Raubfischcracks, die bis zu 30 Raubfische am Tag fangen!

Wenn er 5 Fische fängt und setzt davon 2 zurück, was wäre, wenn diese Leute ihre Fänge im gleichen Verhältnis selektieren würden, so wie es der Herr Moralapostel vielleicht gerne sehen würde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Kommt mal wieder runter und nicht persönlich werden!!
Hat doch bisher auch einigermaßen geklappt!


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt mal wieder runter und nicht persönlich werden!!
> Hat doch bisher auch einigermaßen geklappt!


 
Ohne geht es wohl nicht, wie es scheint. Erinnert langsam an die getroffenen Hunde, die bekanntlich bellen.

Ich bin nur unheimlich auf die Erklärung der Hobbyanalytiker gespannt, woran es bei Toni_1962 und Folish Farmer liegt. 

Wie es scheint, liegen die Ursachen der Kritik ja irgendwo beim Kritiker und nicht beim Verhalten der Kritisierten.


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ja Klasse, was fängt er denn????
> 
> Wie ist denn seine "Quote" zu der anderer Angler (die er verteufelt)???
> 
> ...


 
Habt Ihr beiden (nicht bös gemeint) Ossis eigentlich mal gesehen, wo meinereiner wohnt? Eben nicht an riesigen Seenplatten, wo es am Ende sogar noch fast egal wäre, wenn man einen 30-Tonner Boilies vor dem Angeltag abkippen könnte. 

Wir reden hier bei uns in der Ecke von Vereinsgewässern, die so im 4 - 8 Ha Bereich liegen und wo man nicht selten mit der Mitgliedschaft auch nur das eine Gewässer beangeln kann. 

Mir kommt es fast so vor, als ob wir hier von zwei verschiedenen Welten reden und jeder hat aus seiner Sicht heraus immer noch die Wahrheit gesagt. 

Nur mal so, da man mir ja irgendwas zu unterstellen versucht:

Aal-Andy kennt das eine Gewässer und Elfchen das andere. Und auch beim zweiten Gewässer ist es nun so, dass dies ein ziemlich altes Gweässer ist, wo im prinzip nix dran getan wurde und das nun innerhalb kurzer Zeit vom Karpfenboom heimgesucht wird, weil sich einige Jugendliche, die dort frühger als Kinder waren, inzwischen an das Gewässer und die vor zig Jahren besetzten Karpfen erinnern. Und nun geht es auch da über das letzte Jahr los, dass man das Gewässer mehr und mehr mit Zelten umrandet. Und ja, diese Futterorgie ist dort abgegangen und es haben sich Laien umgehend bei den übrigen Anglern erkundigt, ob das wirklich so noch normal ist. Und was soll ich antworten? "Manche Karpfenangler haben in der Beziehung ab und an alle Maßstäbe verloren und diesbezüglich ne Macke" ich glaube, diese Antwort ist nicht gelogen.


----------



## Dennert (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Habt Ihr beiden (nicht bös gemeint) Ossis eigentlich mal gesehen, wo meinereiner wohnt? Eben nicht an riesigen Seenplatten, wo es am Ende sogar noch fast egal wäre, wenn man einen 30-Tonner Boilies vor dem Angeltag abkippen könnte.
> 
> Wir reden hier bei uns in der Ecke von Vereinsgewässern, die so im 4 - 8 Ha Bereich liegen und wo man nicht selten mit der Mitgliedschaft auch nur das eine Gewässer beangeln kann.


 
Jung, peil mal meinen Wohnort an!
Der Osten ist nicht Waterworld!!! Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen, wie es hier aussieht??? Denkst Du,jeder hier hat vor seiner Haustür 40000 Quadratkilometer große Vereinsgewässer in denen es von Fischen nur so wimmelt???
Wovon träumst du nachts???
Ich wohne im Harz, das nächste Vereinsgewässer ist 25km entfernt und wenn Du dort nen 30 Tonner Boilis reinkippst, kannst Du das Gewässer auch gleich zu*******n! Übrigens ist es genauso ein Gewässer, wie von Dir oben beschrieben!


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Das scheint ja ein irgendein Komplex bei Dir zu sein! Darum stürzt Du Dich sofort mit seitenlangen Beiträgen auf jedes Thema, was nur ansatzweise nach zurückgesetzten Fischen riecht


 
Tja, ich werd mich den Usern mit Leseschwäche zuliebe bemühen, mich kürzer zu fassen. Vielleicht richten die Mods ja auch die Möglichkeit einer Mitteilung über Comics ein, an die man irgendwelche Sprechblasen hängen kann mit boah und peng . |rolleyes 

Damit Du das in meinen langen Texten nicht suchen muss, fasse ich es möglichst knapp zusammen:


Ich habe hier andere weniger fängige Gewässerbedingungen
Ich kann viel angeln und trotzdem wenig fangen
stell sich daher bei mir das Problem mit 15 runs und 10 Hechten nicht und wenn doch, dass reen wir hier teilweise vom Jahr und schon da wird das recht knapp
Hat FÜR MICH das Angeln andere Gründe als für andere. Die Sache mit dem Tier als Sportgerät hingegen sehen eben nicht nur nestbeschmutzende brunnenvergiftende Angler so, sondern eben nicht unwesendlich viele "Zivilisten", die ich mal spaßeshalber immer wieder befrage. Und die haben zu fast 100% durch die Bank NULL Verständnis für C&R -auch übrigens nicht für das Argument des "Unsere Kinder wollen auch noch angeln - das nämlich kontern die ziemlich pragmatisch mit "Dann sollen die Väter eben weniger angeln". C&R - also Fischen wollen, Fische fangen, die man eh nicht essen kann oder will und zurücksetzen wird da, wo unsere Gesetze abgestimmt werden, nämlich bei der Mehrheit der Nichtangler fast durch die Bank als Tierquälerei empfunden. Also können wir zwar aufklären, soviel wr eollen, wenn DIE wollen, gehen WIR nicht mehr angeln. So ist das.
Und da IHR es seit und ich eben nicht  - zumindest nicht so offensiv, so missionarisch und so allein glückseeligmachend, empfinde ich es eben so, dass IHR MIR am Ende einen Riegel vor mein Hobby schiebt.

Ist das klar genug? 

Um mal wieder halbwegs den Dreh zum Thread zu kriegen: Der Betreffende hatte meines Wissens genügend C&R Verweise in Signatur, privatem Tip und Usernamen glaub ich auch, wenn ich nicht irre. 

Wir haben den Thread hier aus genau dem Grunde. Geht das keinem in den Kopf? Es war eben nicht das Biold mit dem Fisch. Es waren die Links, die Aufrufe, die man dort lesen kann, die Erklärung, warum es doch bitteschön alle so machen sollen (jaaa, auch das lesen wir dort. Umsonst macht man sich ja nicht die Mühe, gell. Da will ja besagte Zielgruppe hin - warum bestreitet Ihr das oder geht nicht darauf ein?) Am Ende SOLLEN es nämlich ALLE so machen. Da ist es eben nicht der der glitschige Fisch. Da ist es PFLICHT. 

Nunja, es ist nun doch wieder länger geworden. Ich hoffe, Du kommst trotzdem damit klar


----------



## Aali-Barba (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Jung, peil mal meinen Wohnort an!
> Der Osten ist nicht Waterworld!!! Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen, wie es hier aussieht??? Denkst Du,jeder hier hat vor seiner Haustür 40000 Quadratkilometer große Vereinsgewässer in denen es von Fischen nur so wimmelt???
> Wovon träumst du nachts???
> Ich wohne im Harz, das nächste Vereinsgewässer ist 25km entfernt und wenn Du dort nen 30 Tonner Boilis reinkippst, kannst Du das Gewässer auch gleich zu*******n! Übrigens ist es genauso ein Gewässer, wie von Dir oben beschrieben!


 
Ich hab mich da an Pilkman orientiert, der es mir mal dahingehend geschrieben hatte, dass es im Osten nicht selten so sei. 

Ich war allerdings kurz nach der Wende in Werningerode - dort in der Alu -Bude - und auf der Hinfahrt kamen wir z.B an einem Stausee vorbei und alleine dafür hab ich glaube ich keinen unter 100 km, den ich anfahren könnte. Und wie gesagt, hier ist der Rhein mit großer Zahl von Anglern, Vereine im Bereoch 100 Mitglieder auf 6 Ha und ansonsten die Maas und das Ruhrgebiet.

Vom Angeldruck her glaube ich völlig andere Bedingungen, oder?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Der Osten ist nicht Waterworld!!! Was hast Du denn für Vorstellungen, wie es hier aussieht??? Denkst Du,jeder hier hat vor seiner Haustür 40000 Quadratkilometer große Vereinsgewässer...???


Hmm... wenn ich da an Zwenkau denke, kommen mir doch Zweifel an Deinen Worten!   

Mal Spaß beiseite,
es stimmt schon: Je größer ein Gewässer, desto geringer wird der Einfluss den ein (oder mehrere) Angler darauf nehmen kann (Nährstoffzufuhr, Besatz, Fang, Ertrag, etc.). Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn alle Gewässer so groß wären, wie Zwenkau wird. |rolleyes 

Fakt ist aber - und da stimme ich Aali völlig zu - das wir hier über wesentlich mehr diskutieren, als die Bedingungen mit denen jeder fertig werden muss. Es geht nebenbei auch um das Bild von uns allen in der Öffentlichkeit. Und da stehen wir nunmal nicht gut da - ist genauso Fakt!
Sprüche wie "Ich will aber releasen können" sind ja durchaus verständnissvoll, aber eben auch gefährlich - zeigt es doch die Bereitschaft zu eben jenem, was von Tierschützern, etc. bis hin zur Nichtangelnden-Durchschnittsbevölkerung verteufelt wird. Ob sinnvoll oder nicht, fragt sich außer uns doch niemand!
Wenn mir Sprüche von höher-befugten Beamten einiger Landesumweltämter an den Kopp geknallt werden wie "Wozu überhaupt noch Angeln? Da wird doch eh alles kaputt gemacht und wir haben nur Ärger!" und "Welchen Schaden nehmen die Gewässer, wenn wir das Angeln verbieten?", dann werd ich hellhörig. Hier ist oberste Vorsicht und Zurückhaltung angebracht!!!

Eine sinnvolle Diskussion macht in diesem, unserem Rahmen hier Sinn. Liefert sie doch Argumente (beider Seiten), die ggfs. einmal einen vernünftigen Rahmen schaffen *könnten*. #6 


Ein weitere Punkt, den Aali und ich aber auch schon versucht haben zu erläutern, ist die (auch hier vorhandene) Vorgabe zum C&R. Das oft diskutierte "Entnahmefenster" ist keinesfalls die Allerwelts-Lösung! Es beschränkt den Angler genauso, wie das C&R-Verbot.
Wenn ich nen massigen Fisch _(der sich bereits mehrfach fortgepflanzt hat und erwiesener Maßen keinerlei Vorteil mehr für das Gewässer bringt sondern möglicherweise sogar mehr Nachteile)_ mitnehmen möchte, sollte mir das genauso niemand verbieten können, wie die Entscheidung, dass das Tier zu groß für meine Küche ist und ich es deshalb wieder schwimmen lasse. Ist doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen, oder?
Das Argument "Dann fangen wir aber keine Kapitale mehr" lasse ich nicht gelten. Immerhin wird seit geraumer Zeit geangelt und Kapitale gibt es immer noch. Werden es weniger? Nein, ganz sicher nicht! Guckt mal in die Zeitungen - eine solche Dichte an kapitalen Fischen gab es nie zuvor! Dass die (27mal releaseden) Fische möglicherweise irgendwann "schlauer" werden, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ein geprügelter Hund lernt nunmal dazu... |rolleyes


----------



## Dennert (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Tja, ich werd mich den Usern mit Leseschwäche zuliebe bemühen, mich kürzer zu fassen. Vielleicht richten die Mods ja auch die Möglichkeit einer Mitteilung über Comics ein, an die man irgendwelche Sprechblasen hängen kann mit boah und peng . |rolleyes


 
Womit wir wieder bei den Beleidungen sind, denn solche Unterstellungen sind meines Erachtens auch Beleidigungen. Soviel zu diesem Thema!

Die komischen Erfahrungen, die Du bei den "Zivilisten";+ gemacht hast, hab ich in umgekehrter Weise mit ihnen gemacht.
Ich war/bin schon sehr oft mit Nichtanglern am Wasser, erstaunlicher Weise empfanden diese eben nicht das Zurücksetzen der Fische als Tierquälerei, sondern das Abschlagen! So merkwürdig dies auch klingt, es kann sich jeder mal ein paar Leute mit ans Wasser nehmen und ihr werdet sehen : Sobald ihr den Knüppel zückt, sprechen die Nichtangler von Quälerei, warum auch immer! Aber freuen sich, wenn der Fisch ins Wasser zurück gleitet! 
Ich weiß nicht, was das für "Zivilisten" waren, vielleicht haste ja zufälligerweise grad ein paar PETA-mitglieder angesprochen, Ali-Barba;+ Ich kann Deine Erfahrungen mit nichtangelnden Passanten ganz und gar nicht teilen!

Mal zu "deinen Bedingungen":

Nur weil es bei dir nicht klappt, gehst du davon aus, dass bei Dir solche Fänge nicht möglich sind - das ist ne gute Ausrede, die merk ich mir mal 
Viel angeln heißt nämlich nicht automatisch viel fangen - es sei denn, deine Devise lautet "viel hilft viel" 

Arbeite mal an deinen Techniken, dann beißt es mehr und Du kannst Dich aufs Angeln konzentrieren und mußt Dir nicht ständig neue Gründe ausdenken, warum Du angeln gehst 
Dann weißt Du auch, dass Du eigentlich wegen der Fische ans Wasser gekommen bist!

An den Stauseen, die Du meinst, darf ich übrigens nicht angeln...


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> # Ich habe hier andere weniger fängige Gewässerbedingungen
> # Ich kann viel angeln und trotzdem wenig fangen
> # stell sich daher bei mir das Problem mit 15 runs und 10 Hechten nicht und wenn doch, dass reen wir hier teilweise vom Jahr und schon da wird das recht knapp



Das wundert mich wenig. Woher das wohl kommt, hab grad das Riesengrinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei den Beleidungen sind, denn solche Unterstellungen sind meines Erachtens auch Beleidigungen. Soviel zu diesem Thema!...



Einwand, Euer Ehren - Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft ....




Dennert schrieb:


> Arbeite mal an deinen Techniken, dann beißt es mehr und Du kannst Dich aufs Angeln konzentrieren und mußt Dir nicht ständig neue Gründe ausdenken, warum Du angeln gehst
> Dann weißt Du auch, dass Du eigentlich wegen der Fische ans Wasser gekommen bist!



Guter Tipp, aber zumindest für das von Aali benannte Gewässer absolut nicht zutreffend - dort herrscht (außer uns beiden sitzen lediglich 4-6 weitere Angelsportfreunde dort auf Raubfisch an) geringst möglicher Angeldruck - und nahezu alle Fische werden wieder (ob der Luftpumpengröße) zurückgesetzt - Steigerung des bestandes leider Fehlanzeige (also scheint ja hier die "natürliche" Theorie der verehrten "Andersgläubigen" offenbar ins Leere zu laufen) - jedenfalls, und das betone ich, nach meinen Beobachtungen der letzten 5 Jahre an diesem Wasser !



Dennert schrieb:


> An den Stauseen, die Du meinst, darf ich übrigens nicht angeln...



Heißt aber nicht, dass die Gewässer in der Größe, wie von Aali beschrieben, nicht unmittelbar erreichbar da wären!!! Warum Du dort nicht angelst/angeln darfst/angeln gehst, interessiert mich nicht wirklich, soll ruhig Dein sahniges Geheimnis bleiben.

Hiermit lade ich Dich "Technik-Experten" im nächsten Frühjahr (nach Ende der Schonzeiten) zum Ansitz auf Hecht und Zander sowie ggf. Wels an dem Aali und mir bekannten Gewässer ein (die Tageskarte zahl' ich aus der Portokasse, Du solltest allerdings über den Fischereischein verfügen) und dann zeigst Du während eines Wochendes (damit man die Zahlen auch im Laufe von Freitags-/Samstags und Sonntagssession steigern kann  :q ) bitte mal, welche Tipps/Tricks/Drehs und Kniffe bzw. Techniken wir dort anwenden sollen, um den Deiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach "besseren und größeren" Fang unter den vor Ort herrschenden Bedingungen realisieren zu können. 

Gelingt Dir dass, fahren wir zur quasi zur Belohnung mal eben über die NL-Grenze um dort im Raubfischparadies einfach mal 'ne Rute oder zwei ins Wasser zu halten. Wegen der strengen Bestimmungen dort (und nur die haben nach meinen Beobachtungen über 20 Jahre den Bestand wieder "hochgebracht" ) werden wir dann ja serienweise Hechte über 1,20 m fischen können - geht auch auf mich !!!

Wir sehen uns - und glaube nicht, dass ich diese Einladung vergesse :q :q !!!

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> ... und Elfchen das andere. Und auch beim zweiten Gewässer ist es nun so, dass dies ein ziemlich altes Gweässer ist, wo im prinzip nix dran getan wurde und das nun innerhalb kurzer Zeit vom Karpfenboom heimgesucht wird, weil sich einige Jugendliche, die dort frühger als Kinder waren, inzwischen an das Gewässer und die vor zig Jahren besetzten Karpfen erinnern. Und nun geht es auch da über das letzte Jahr los, dass man das Gewässer mehr und mehr mit Zelten umrandet.
> Und ja, diese Futterorgie ist dort abgegangen und es haben sich Laien umgehend bei den übrigen Anglern erkundigt, ob das wirklich so noch normal ist. Und was soll ich antworten? "Manche Karpfenangler haben in der Beziehung ab und an alle Maßstäbe verloren und diesbezüglich ne Macke" ich glaube, diese Antwort ist nicht gelogen.


 
Stimmt zu 100 % - das war (vielleicht sogar ein vereinzelter Fall - der gewässerwart hat das dann anschließend geregelt) wirklich nicht schön. Weder Aali noch ich "verteufeln" Karpfenangler - aber manche dieser Spezies sollten vor der Inbetriebnahme des tackles mal das gehirn besser warm laufen lassen.

Die Aussage von Aali stimmt - auch wenn andere Angelkollegen in diesem Board dem so keinen Glauben schenken mögen/wollen.

OffTopic an :

Und übrigens : Fisch ist LECKER |supergri |supergri |supergri !!!!!!!!!

OffTopic Ende

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Klingt gut, darf ich auch mitmachen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Klingt gut, darf ich auch mitmachen?


Leiste doch einfach noch mehr so wertvolle beiträge, wie Deine letzten beiden... #d 

Sorry!


----------



## Nullstein (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hallo miteinander,

nach diesen ewigen Diskussionen möchte ich mich nun auch mal zu Catch and Release  äußern:

Ich finde es persönlich absolut in Ordnung, wenn man einen Fisch, der gefangen wurde, aber nicht in das "Beuteschema" passt, schonend in das Gewässer zurücksetzt. Dies setzt allerdings vorraus, dass es einer sinvollen Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu Gute kommt. Beispiel: Ich angle an einer Trinkwassertalsperre Karpfen und fange eine große Plötze, welche ich nicht verwerten kann oder will. Also, warum nicht zurück damit?
Andernfalls fange ich unter den gleichen Vorraussetzungen eine Brachse, welche ich zwar auch nicht verwerten kann, aber entnehmen muss, weil sie durch ihre Wühltätigkeit nachhaltig die Wasserqualität der Trinkwassertalsperre beeinflusst. Da gibts keine Entschuldigung.

Schlimm finde ich hingegen das Trophäenangeln. 
Ich zieh doch auch nicht als Jäger los und schieße einen Zwölfender um diesen zu fotografieren und anschließend die Kugel herauszuoperieren. 

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass ich es absolut nicht in Ordnung finde, Fische zu fangen mit dem Ziel diese zu releasen. Die empfinde ich persönlich als unnötige Tierquälerei.

So, das mußte ich einfach mal loswerden.

Viele Grüße

Nullstein


----------



## NorbertF (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Leiste doch einfach noch mehr so wertvolle beiträge, wie Deine letzten beiden... #d
> 
> Sorry!



Ne ich leiste gar keinen Beitrag mehr zu dem Thema, es ist alles gesagt. Nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich finde es immer noch lustig. 
Die Wendung die dieser Thread zum Ende hin genommen hat ist extrem erheiternd (wenn man Ironie versteht).
Ein Unbeteiligter Dritter wird das sicherlich beim Durchlesen bemerken. Du steckst vermutlich zu tief drin.
Als Hinweis: 2 Leute hier (die auch nicht mit Gewässern gesegnet sind) behaupten sie würden in ihren Gewässern wo viel zurückgesetzt wird gut fangen.
2 andere behaupten das ist Unsinn. Und texten seitenweise warum. 
Zum Schluss kommen sie dann ans Licht: sie weinen auch weil sie leere Gewässer haben.
Wer da nicht lachen kann....ich weiss nicht mich reissts grad schon wieder vom Stuhl.
Damit bin ich hier wie gesagt zu Ende. Was Hänschen nicht lernt, das lernt Hans nimmermehr.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Als Hinweis: 2 Leute hier (die auch nicht mit Gewässern gesegnet sind) behaupten sie würden in ihren Gewässern wo viel zurückgesetzt wird gut fangen.
> 2 andere behaupten das ist Unsinn.


Wenn ich mir diesen Thread nochmal rein oberflächlich durchlese, könnte man ggfs. tatsächlich zu diesem "Fazit" kommen.
Defakto glaube ich aber, dass hier leider so einiges durcheinander gegangen ist:

- C&R als Verpflichtung/ Zwang
- Entnahme als Verpflichtung/ Zwang
- höhere Fischdichte durch C&R
- Bestandsschädigung durch C&R

Aus oben schon genannten Gründen kann ich einem Fazit wie "Wenn viel zurückgesetzt wird, wird auch mehr gefangen" (Wenn ich Deine Äußerungen richtig interpretiert habe) nicht so pauschal zustimmen. Aber so pauschal hat das hier auch niemand gesagt (soviel zum Thema oberflächlich). #d Bei Gewässern an denen nach der (und wieder so ein Vorurteil) "typisch-osteuropäischen Mentalität" (man möge es mir bitte verzeihen, aber jeder weiss was gemeint ist)|rolleyes  alles gandenlos vor den Kopp geknallt wird, ohne Rücksicht auf Schonzeiten und -maße, mag das tatsächlich der Fall sein. Diesen Fall haben wir hier aber eigentlich nicht diskutiert.
Es ging hier lediglich zwischendurch mal darum, ob man mehr (Kapitale) fängt, wenn man mehr Kapitale released. |uhoh: Und dazu gab es mehrfach Argumente dafür und dagegen. Wir haben in diesem Zusammenhang sogar zwischen Raub- und Friedfisch unterschieden...

Aber bei dem ganzen Durcheinander hier geht leider einfach zuviel unter... |kopfkrat |uhoh:  |rolleyes

P.S: Unnütze Kommentare die andere ggfs. auch noch verhöhnen, bleiben da trotz allem überflüssig!  Oder Du fügst noch paar Smilies hinzu, dann kann man es notfalls noch als Spam durchgehen lassen...  :q


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Klingt gut, darf ich auch mitmachen?




Hier stand eigentlich etwas anderes (sehr Freundliches), mußte aber wegen dem Folgeposting wieder editiert werden - Schade 

Eddy


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Als Hinweis: 2 Leute hier (die auch nicht mit Gewässern gesegnet sind) behaupten sie würden in ihren Gewässern wo viel zurückgesetzt wird gut fangen.
> 2 andere behaupten das ist Unsinn. Und texten seitenweise warum.
> ...



Na, mit diesen Worten enttäuscht Du allerdings stark - jedenfalls mich, der versucht, für alle Meinungen offen zu sein/bleiben und sich der Diskussion stellt - aber der fett markierte Teil erfüllt leider zu 0 % die Anforderungen an einen Diskussionsbeitrag (und das ich sage, das unser Gewässer "leer" bleibt bzw. die Fangdichte der größeren Fische (und die beginnen nunmal schon bei 60 cm in unserem See)sich nicht erhöht) , obwohl die Fische fast alle zurück gesetzt werden, hast Du wohl offenbar (mal wieder und sogar geflissentlich ;+;+ - würde ja auch nicht in Deine Argumentenkette passen) überlesen - SCHADE !!!

Dann muss ich Dich, der sich ja nur noch über Aali und mich amüsiert (eigene Worte) *leider wieder ausladen*, denn am Wasser sollte es beim Angeln halbwegs ruhig sein und ich habe keine Lust, die ganze Zeit aufzupassen, ob Du Dich vor Lachen ins Wasser wirfst (mit lautem Aufklatschen vermutlich) und ich Dich ggf. rausziehen muss (selbst beim Lachanfall ist das Luftbekommen zu Lande ja bekanntermaßen schon deutlich eingeschränkt - oder entspricht diese Erkenntnis auch wieder nicht Deinem Wissensstand #c|kopfkrat:q ?!)

Sorry, aber ich hätte mir ein Aufeinandertreffen der "4 Giganten" der gepflegten Diskussionsbeiträge bis zum lesen Deiner (für mich leider leicht schäbig klingenden) Bemerkung gerne vorgestellt - aber dann fahr' doch bitte in Dein geliebtes Frankreich (ich sagte doch schon einmal : UND TSCHÜSSSS !!!!) und gehe dort nach Deinem Gusto mit Deiner Attitude dem Angelsport nach - Petri Heil dabei und weiterhin einen guten Fang (auf welcher Basis der auch immer zu erzielen sein mag).

Eddy |wavey: - der Dich, geehrter  NorbertF, ab jetzt auch nicht mehr so ernst nimmt, wie es eigentlich unter  erwachsenen Menschen Usus  ist - warum wohl ?!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Hiermit lade ich Dich "Technik-Experten" im nächsten Frühjahr (nach Ende der Schonzeiten) zum Ansitz auf Hecht und Zander sowie ggf. Wels an dem Aali und mir bekannten Gewässer ein (die Tageskarte zahl' ich aus der Portokasse, Du solltest allerdings über den Fischereischein verfügen) und dann zeigst Du während eines Wochendes (damit man die Zahlen auch im Laufe von Freitags-/Samstags und Sonntagssession steigern kann  :q ) bitte mal, welche Tipps/Tricks/Drehs und Kniffe bzw. Techniken wir dort anwenden sollen, um den Deiner Meinung/Erfahrung nach "besseren und größeren" Fang unter den vor Ort herrschenden Bedingungen realisieren zu können.
> 
> ...
> Wir sehen uns - und glaube nicht, dass ich diese Einladung vergesse :q :q !!!
> ...




@ Dennert 

Keine Reaktion - oder keine Zeit |kopfkrat;+ ??!!

Die Einladung steht - meine Raubfischruten und /-rollen gehen am Wochenende in die "große Inspektion" und werden dann nach Deiner Weisung montiert, damit eine Nichtbeachtung dieser technischen Feinheiten nicht schon zum Mißerfolg  führen kann. 

Hausmeister Krause  sagte ja   bereits dereinst :

Wir glauben an die Glückspyramide (hier als "DENNERT" zu verstehen) - wir wollen den Erfolg |supergri|supergri !!!!

LG

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## maesox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin Jungens #h #h #h ,

bleibt doch mal locker und kommt wieder runter!!!! Kann man sich auch so angegriffen und beleidigt fühlen!!!!???

Solche Gewässer,wies der gute elfchen beschreibt solls auch geben,in dem ein 70erEsox quasi schon fast als KAPITAL gilt,was ich echt bedauerlich finde!!! Glaube aber, daß das weniger am Gewässer oder an den Angelmetoden liegt,sondern an zu vielen "Raubzüglern"!!!

Haben in unserm Verein auch an einem See das Problem,daß bei den meisten Anglern ein 60er nicht wieder releast wird,damit er eine Länge von 70cm erreicht....NIEMALS!!!!...Denn  jemand Anderer könnte den Fisch ja vor ihm  mit 69cm fangen und abschlagen und dann war alles für die Katz...man kann sich doch nicht zum Affen machen lassen....man könnte ja bein selectiven releasen von einem "Kameraden" beobachtet werden und sobald ich zu Hause bin wird dieser sooooo lange den Esox beackern bis er schwach wird  #d #d 

Man lernt nie aus ,sag ich immer und deswegen praktiziere ich *EINSCHLIEßLICH* das selective Releasen ( *bitte nicht wieder die totalen Releaser und Die selectiven Releaser in einen Topf werfen!!!!!) !!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich habe mir beim Hecht ein persönliches Mindestmaß von 75cm auferlegt...  und das ist nur meine meine Meinung -meine Meinung ist meine Meinung und muß von niemandem geteilt werden    

Ich finde jeder soll und muß machen was er für richtig hält...Eine ideal-Lösung werden wir,glaub ich,nie finden und trotzdem sind wir *alle Angler* ,die irgendwo alle *die gleichen Interessen* vertreten und das gleiche Ziehl vor Augen haben!!!..................Fische zu fangen und ein Teil der Natur und ihrem Lebensraum zu sein ,ohne ihr und ihren Lebenwesen schaden anzurichten!!!  


Petri Matze


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



maesox schrieb:


> ... Denn jemand Anderer könnte den Fisch ja vor ihm mit 69cm fangen und abschlagen und dann war alles für die Katz...man kann sich doch nicht zum Affen machen lassen....
> 
> ... trotzdem sind wir *alle Angler* ,die irgendwo alle *die gleichen Interessen* vertreten und das gleiche Ziehl vor Augen haben!!!..................Fische zu fangen und ein Teil der Natur und ihrem Lebensraum zu sein ,ohne ihr und ihren Lebenwesen schaden anzurichten!!!


 

... tja ... aber so ists wohl leider überall ... der allgemeine mensch ist leider zu dumm bzw schlecht für diese welt ... die gier wirds schon richten ... mir kommt es oft so vor, daß das gleiche interesse lediglich darin besteht, fische zu fangen ... der rest: egal
:v


----------



## maesox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

.......Jeppa,so siehts aus!!!!
Deswegen sollte einfach jeder ,egal wie alt,an sich arbeiten!!! *Man lernt nie aus!!*

Jeder hat eben,auch als Angler,nicht nur Rechte,sondern auch Pflichten....nicht nur der Natur gegenüber,sondern auch unseren mit-Anglern!!!!!

Petri Matze


----------



## Dennert (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

|supergri 





Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> @ Dennert
> 
> Keine Reaktion - oder keine Zeit |kopfkrat;+ ??!!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Eddy, keine Zeit 

Deine Einladung muß ich leider dankend ablehnen!
Ich such mir schon selbst die Leute aus, zu denen ich fahre, deren Einladungen sollten wenigstens nicht mit zynischen Bemerkungen gespickt sein und ehrlichen Herzens geschrieben.
Nachher muß ich mir noch Vorwürfe machen, wenn eure selektiven Flammenschwerter wegen der gesteigerten Fangerfolge vor lauter Selektion nicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen, ich hätte die Hunde scharf gemacht
|wavey: 

Findest Du es eigentlich nicht ein bisschen vermessen, mich "Technikexperten" (auf diesen Sockel hast Du mich gehieft, ich hab mit keiner Silbe behauptet, ich wäre einer) zum kostenlosen
Guiding an Deine Gewässer einzuladen? 
Wenn ich schon der Berg sein soll, so müßtest Du als Prophet ja wissen, dass es umgekehrt laufen müßte 

Außerdem ist Ansitz so überhaupt nicht mein Ding (jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ihr so schlecht fangt|supergri ) Probierts doch mal mit Laufen statt Gemütlichkeit, gibt doch heute schon bessere Köder als vor 20 Jahren (psssst....im Angelgeschäft)

Übrigens ist Fisch wirklich lecker


----------



## NorbertF (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@Eddy: persönlich beleidigen wollte ich dich nicht, falls das der Fall war entschuldige ich mich.
Lustig finde ich es aber immer noch. Ich glaube ja gerne dass ihr selbst Fische releast (warum diskutieren wir dann überhaupt), vielleicht seid ihr aber die Einzigen.
Oder ihr fischt in der Tat etwas am Fisch vorbei, ich schliesse mich da Dennert an, das Wort "Ansitz" in eurer "Einladung" verleitet mich zu der Annahme. Ich kenne hier auch genügend Ansitzer die kaum etwas fangen.
Auf die Einladung verzichte ich auch gerne, einfach weil es mir zu weit ist. Sorgen müsstest du Dir um mich keine machen, ich bin wirklich ein umgänglicher, ruhiger und höflicher Zeitgenosse. Aber wie Dennert schon schrieb: ein Treffen würde wohl von vornherein schon mit beiderseitigem Misstrauen stattfinden, das bringt nichts.
Stattfinden tut dennoch eins (mehrere), Matze und ich werden ab nun öfters gemeinsam losziehen, hatte der Thread doch sein Gutes.
Wir werden über unsere Releasorgien berichten, auf dass es wieder Zunder gibt ;O)

@Catch&RIt: cool dass du vorbeischaust, um dich gehts hier ja 
Du bist ab jetzt der Vorzeigereleaser als angezeigter und staatswanwaltlich untersuchter Releaser


----------



## Elfchen_19 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ NorbertF

Entschuldigung sehr gerne angenommen - selbiges erfolgt natürlich meinerseits, falls auf Dich zutreffend. Wie schon gesagt, Dir und Deinen Angelkollegen weiterhin Petri Heil und guten Fangerfolg.

@ Dennert

Mein geehrter Mitangler (ist dies eigentlich der kgN (=kleinste gemeinsame Nenner), mal für und von Nicht-Technikern gefragt|supergri), bleib gesund und fahr' mal zur Küste oder auf die Gipfel des Harzes - Wind tut gut zum "Durchblasen" von Körper, Hirn und Seele (sagt man so hier in der Eifel, ich weiss also zumindest auf diesem Gebiet, wovon ich spreche)

Ich möchte Dein Niveau nicht nachäffen, insofern wirst Du ob Deiner letzten Äusserung der Erste (immerhin #6#6#6) auf meiner Ignorliste - Herzlichen Glückwunsch, "Messias" (oder bist Du am Ende gar Christoph Daum inkognito |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri) des gepflegten Spaziergangs, der auch noch Fisch bringt. 

Und wenn Du groß bist, spricht der Onkel auch wieder mit Dir |supergri.

Eddy|wavey:

P.S. (insbesondere zur Beruhigung von Achim_68 und Thomas9904): 

*Ich habe fertig -Thema durch - wirklich !!! Klingt komisch - is' aber so !!!*


----------



## Dennert (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> @ Dennert
> 
> Mein geehrter Mitangler (ist dies eigentlich der kgN (=kleinste gemeinsame Nenner), mal für und von Nicht-Technikern gefragt|supergri), bleib gesund und fahr' mal zur Küste oder auf die Gipfel des Harzes - Wind tut gut zum "Durchblasen" von Körper, Hirn und Seele (sagt man so hier in der Eifel, ich weiss also zumindest auf diesem Gebiet, wovon ich spreche)


 
Ich werde Dir jetzt diesen Fauxpas nochmal zurückwerfen, indem ich behaupte das du dieses :



			
				Elfchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte Dein Niveau nicht nachäffen


 gar nicht kannst

Im Übrigen bin ich nicht so nachtragend wie Du.
Da ich deine stolze Bordferkel-Signatur gelesen habe, werde ich bei der nächsten Wahl für Dich stimmen. Dann wirst Du nochmal König auf dem Narrentron  nett, wa?


----------



## NorbertF (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> @ NorbertF
> 
> Entschuldigung sehr gerne angenommen - selbiges erfolgt natürlich meinerseits, falls auf Dich zutreffend. Wie schon gesagt, Dir und Deinen Angelkollegen weiterhin Petri Heil und guten Fangerfolg.



Von eurer Seite ist mir gegenüber keinerlei Entschuldigung nötig, ich habe nichts gegen (auch härter geführte) Diskussionen. Wenn einem was wichtig ist sind Emotionen dabei, da kann man nicht immer sachlich und nüchtern bleiben. Emotionen gehören zum Leben. 
Dir und deinen Angelkollegen auch Petri Heil und viel Spass beim Fischen (das wichtigste noch vor dem Fang).


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Könntet ihr "erwachsenen" Leute endlich mal aufhören euch mehr oder weniger zu beleidigen ??? Schon unfassbar, was ein Thema anrichten kann....... bleibt sachlich und wems zu dumm wird, bzw. wenn sich einer nicht mehr beherrschen kann, der sollte sich bitte desweiteren herraus halten.|abgelehn

So zum Thema. Ich finde es schade, dass unser Mittelweg gleich wieder ins schaukeln zw. Release-Gegnern und totalen Releasern hin und her pendelt. Throphäenfischen ist fürn A..... und nur Angeln gehn obwohl man gar keinen Fisch essen mag ist meiner 
Meinung nach auch völliger Humbug !!!
Wenn einer den Fisch, den er fängt sinnvoll verwertet, dann ist das absolut legitim und sollte auch nicht kritisiert werden. Das verstehe ich (!) nämlich unter "Angeln"...... und wenn was beisst, was ich nicht verwerten kann, dann sollte ich es auch zurücksetzten dürfen. Und somit gibt es nicht die sinnlose Ideologie, dass C&R das gewässer extrem stärkt oder extrem schwächt..... ich sag immer entnahme mit Köpfchen und alles ist in Ordnung... aber dass sei euch persönlich überlassen was ihr macht...#6

Gruß 

Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ahhh.... zu früh abgeschickt....

nochmal zum Thema Passanten und Angler.....ich teile da ganz klar die Meinung von Dennert. Wenn ich mich mit einem Unterhalte, so hat der meist auch einen Sinn vernunft. Und wenn ich beim zurücksetzten behaupte, dass der Fisch "für mich" nicht in frage kommt und ich somit nicht alles entnehmen muss was ich fange, so bekomme ich zu 99% eine breite Zustimmung.... weiss ja nicht mit wem ihr da beim Angeln redet.
Was ausserdem viele angler vergessen. Wir sind keine JÄGER und darauf bin ich stolz.... ich kann nach dem Fang entscheiden was ich mache, auch wenn das nicht alle gerne sehn (ich bein kein C&R'ler, aber ich weiss wie ich das Gewässer selektiv schonen kann und JA ich esse gerne Fisch!!!!). Ein Jäger erlegt seine Beute gleich und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob die alles Futtern was die Schießen.... naja----


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## maesox (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Manche sollten sich auch mal fragen,ob immer nur eine dumm gestellte Frage wie:WURDE DER RELEAST???? der Auslöser für manchen Zwist war!!!!!!!!.... ich glaube nicht,weil diese Frage vielleicht "riegel-dumm" in meinen Augen ist und weil es wichtigere Fragen zu aller erst gibt ,als diese (vor allem wenn der Fisch an nem Fleischerhaken aufgehängt ,am Gartenhaus hinterm Wohnblock hängt*)..................aber sie ist erlaubt!!!!!!!!!!! *

Leute,seit Euch dessen bewußt,daß *"*meist*"* erst der Antwortsatz auf diese blöde Frage für furore sorgt!!!

Ich versuche hiermit nicht den schwarzen Peter erneut auf eine Seite zu werfen,sondern daß sich ein Jeder bevor er was drauf los schreibt,gelegentlich Gedanken macht.....weil wir alle Angler sind und in gewisser Weise das gleiche Ziehl verfolgen!!!

Petri Matze


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo Kalle,
> 
> hmm, ehrlich gesagt bleibt mir diese Deutung von KFP´s Posting verborgen... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
|good: |stolz: Danke Pilkman


----------



## Flo_97209 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ja Klasse, was fängt er denn????
> 
> Wie ist denn seine "Quote" zu der anderer Angler (die er verteufelt)???
> 
> ...



Das hatten wir hier am Main auch mal..
Kann mich ziemlich genau an einen Sonntagnachmittag erinnern als sich einer bei mir ausgeheult hat, weil es angeblich keine Karpfen mehr geben würde, und ich nach 5 Minuten einen Doppelrun mit 2 Fischen über 20 Pfund. hatte, und 6 weitere gute Fische folgten  Lange ist's her. Bin jetzt nach 6-jähriger (?) Pause nun wieder am Angeln und erschüttert, was hier am Main passiert. Erst heute habe ich bei meiner 7 km langen Tour mit der Spinnrute so viel Müll rumliegen sehen, dass man damit einen ganzen Container füllen könnte! Wodkaflaschen, noch mehr Wodkaflaschen, Maden- und Wurmdosen, kaputte Klappstühle, Bierflaschen, zig meter lange Schnurperücken, Matratzen(?), kaputte Eimer und sogar ganze Müllsäcke!!
Deshalb gebe ich Ali-Barbar recht wenn er meint, dass wir uns Angler auf einem sehr dünnen Eis bewegen und unsere Leidenschaft immer mehr rechtfertigen müssen. Wer braucht uns schon?!
Auf der anderen Seite, und zwar im Wasser, sieht's nicht viel besser aus. Früher waren beim Fischen mit der Matchrute fast immer 50kg Fisch (und mehr!!) möglich, aber mehr als 3 Friedfische konnte ich dieses Jahr an keinem Tag fangen..Wie auch? Überall sieht man diese futterkorbschleudernde Brut, die sabbernd am Ufer sitzt um auf ein weiteres Opfer, das auf ihren mit Wodka konservierten Dosenmais (die machen das so..) hereinfällt, einschlagen zu können. Von den Raubfischen möchte ich gar nicht sprechen, das momentane Durchschnittsgewicht bei den Zandern liegt mittlerweile bei über 10 pfund, kleine und mittlere Fische scheint es nicht mehr zu geben. Klar, der Zander ist ein leckerer Fisch, aber muss man denn unbedingt alle 5 totschlagen, wenn man einen guten Tag hat?! Die letzten Jahre wurden unzählige Hechte besetzt und die beißen wie blöde auf alles was sich bewegt. Hab dieses jahr selber um die 70 stück zwischen 45 und 60 cm gefangen, und bis auf 2 Fische alle wieder releast. Wie das die anderen Leute gehandhabt haben wird sich ja nächstes Jahr zeigen, wenn man wieder an 9 von 10 Tagen Schneider bleibt.(Denn Barsche gibt's ja auch noch kaum welche...)

#d


----------



## Karpfen Angler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

hey ich meine an der ost/nordsee werden tausende fische jeden tag einfach rücksichtslos in die bote geworfen und die sterben dan weil die keinen herz stich bekommen habe und bei uns einmal was nicht richtig gemacht dann gleich anzeigen


----------



## wolf (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ich bin weiter als Du denkst.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Lieber Ali,
deine Energie in Ehren - mir würde dazu die Zeit fehlen.

Trotzdem möchte ich Dir raten, dich (sofern du als kompetenter und interessanter Gesprächspartner weitwerhin geschätzt und ernstgenommen werden willst) doch etwas eingehender zu informieren.

Sowohl aus genetischer als auch aus konkret fischereibiologischer Hinsicht strotzt diese "Auslegung" geradezu vor oberflächlichen Kurzschlüssen.

Um wenigstens zwei Aspekte kurz anzusprechen und nicht alles leer im Raum stehen zu lassen:

(1) Das Argument, dass man die Elterntiere nach dem Laichen abschlagen könnte, weil sie sich ja schon vererbt haben, greift zu kurz.

Der Laicherfolg ist eben längst nicht jedes Jahr garantiert. Und erst die breite Alters-/größen Streuung der Eltern erhöht die Chancen auf eine Rekrutierung, wie du mir sicher zustimmen wirst, weil dies bilogisches Grundverständnis ist.
Aber wie viele Große gibt es denn? 


(2) "bei bestimmten Fischarten ist das sogar eine schlechtere Rahmenbedingung, wenn die alten, großen gefrässigen im See rum lungern. "

So, deine GROSSE Chance:
Beispiele, bitte: 

Es fällt dir doch sicherlich nicht weiter schwer, da du mich ja überzeugen möchtest und als Aufklärer sicherlich an den Verstand deiner Mitmenschen hoffst, blabla  

mir ganz einfach zum Mitdenken diese These näher zu erläutern.

Man darf gespannt sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wulf


----------



## wolf (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ All

Sorry,

ich möchte dies nicht unnötig in die Länge ziehen oder besonders arrogant erscheinen, aber gewisse Aspekte gehören doch in die Hände von geschulten Fachkräften (und nein, ich zähle mich nicht unbedingt dazu, obwohl ich an der Uni Biologie doziert habe).

Kurz: Das Thema ist zu komplex, um es auf Stammtischniveau zu zersabbeln. 

Sorry


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> (2) "bei bestimmten Fischarten ist das sogar eine schlechtere Rahmenbedingung, wenn die alten, großen gefrässigen im See rum lungern. "
> 
> So, deine GROSSE Chance:
> Beispiele, bitte:


Weiter oben *in diesem Thread* hatte ich gleich 2 Beispiele (bzw. den Link) dazu gepostet!  :g



wolf schrieb:


> Kurz: Das Thema ist zu komplex, um es auf Stammtischniveau zu zersabbeln.


Was das angeht, kann ich Dir nur zu 100% zustimmen! :m


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Warum kann man nen 110cm Hecht nicht verwerten? Manche Leute schleppen 100Kg Filet von Norwegen heim die kann man scheinbar auch verwerten wo ist da das Problem mit 10 Kg Hecht?

PS: Soll KEIN Angriff sein würde mich nur interessieren ob ihr keinen Gefrierschrank habt 

Hmm aber vielleicht wäre es auch im Bezug auf den Bestand nicht schlecht gewesen so einen "Moloch" zu entnehmen, ich will nicht wissen wieviele kleienere Artgenossen der regelmäßig verputzt um sei nRevier zu verteidigen...


----------



## Pilkman (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> ... manche Leute schleppen 100Kg Filet von Norwegen heim die kann man scheinbar auch verwerten wo ist da das Problem mit 10 Kg Hecht?...



Hi,

Du vergißt bei diesem Beispiel, daß DIESE Leute auch in Norwegen äußerst ungern gesehen sind und praktisch den Anhaltspunkt von offizieller Seite darstellten, Grenzen und Limits einzuführen.


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du vergißt bei diesem Beispiel, daß DIESE Leute auch in Norwegen äußerst ungern gesehen sind und praktisch den Anhaltspunkt von offizieller Seite darstellten, Grenzen und Limits einzuführen.



Ganz meine Meinung. Raubrittertum trifft immer mehr auf aktiven Widerstand. Nen 110cm Hecht totschlagen und in die Gefriertruhe werfen tut mir in der Seele weh. Hat doch echt (fast) niemand nötig. Andererseits dann das Gejammer "fängt man nur alle 10 Jahre mal nen Fisch"...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> Kurz: Das Thema ist zu komplex, um es auf tammtischniveau zu zersabbeln.
> Sorry


 
Na dann fang mal an, es zu dozieren |znaika:  ...



fang vielleicht damit an, zu erklären, warum deine (?) Kollegen von Lehrstühlen klar aussagen, dass kapitale Hechte hinsichtlich Bestandsicherung (Laicherfolg; Reproduktionsrate; genetische Vererbung) zumindest nicht wertvoller sind als 50ger Hechte.

Bitte erkläre es doch, Du wirst fachkundige Zuhörerschaft finden.


----------



## maesox (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

*In der Zucht bei Karpfen wirds doch auch so gemacht,daß die großen zur Zucht genommen werden!!! Von mangelnder Gen-Qualitat ist da doch auch nicht die Rede und Masse bringts auch!!!!!*

*Die Berufsfischer mit denen ich sprach,entnehmen zum abstreifen prinzipiell Hechte über 90cm !!!*

*Verstehe deshalb nicht,warum es besser sein sollte,große Hechte abzuschlagen!!???*

*Es ist doch Quatsch,wenn WIR unsere produktivsten Tiere entnehmen!!! *

*Würdet Ihr`s in euerm eigenen See,der Euch gehört,machen???...Ich glaube es nicht!!!|rolleyes *


*Petri Matze*​ 






Always Think Like a Fish,No Matter How Weird it Gets.


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

... könnte ja sonst vielleicht nen anderer den kapitalen mitnehmen ... genau darum geht es doch letztendlich, alles andere ist in meinen augen nur ausredengelaber ... 

fischneid und missgunst sind in der zunft leider allzu verbreitet
:v


----------



## Dennert (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Einige gehen hier anscheind eh nur angeln, um große Hechte zu entnehmen, die schädlich fürs Gewässer sind |rolleyes 

Das könnte ja (wenn es denn stimmen würde, was es nicht tut!)
für die restliche Anglerschaft ein Segen sein, aber ich denke mal, man kann auch auf solche Leute am Wasser verzichten und fängt stattdessen lieber mal des Öfteren einen ordentlichen Fisch. Einen der größer ist, als ne Bratpfanne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Schade, da prangert ein sachkundiger |znaika:  hier Stammtischniveau an, hetzt die bellende Meute |director:mit ihrer ausgeprägten Leseschwäche los und bleibt selbst sachkundlich still.  |abgelehn


----------



## fkpfkp (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

Bin jetzt bewusst ne Weile ruhig geblieben... aber langsam nimmts echt skurile Formen an...

"bleibt selbst sachkundlich still"

Vielleicht weil er fischen/arbeiten ist und sich nicht im Board rumtreibt??? "Letzte Aktivität: Gestern 08:21 "

"hetzt die bellende Meute mit ihrer ausgeprägten Leseschwäche los"

Lies dir bitte nochmal die Regeln durch.... besonders §5 #d


----------



## Dennert (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> "hetzt die bellende Meute mit ihrer ausgeprägten Leseschwäche los"
> ...


 
Tja, vielleicht hat er auch ne Lesschwäche. Und einige Glashäuser bald keine Scheiben mehr


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin jetzt bewusst ne Weile ruhig geblieben... aber langsam nimmts echt skurile Formen an...
> 
> ...


 
Hätte ja gestern 08:21 stat das Stammtischniveau zu beklagen, etwas zur sachlichen Aufklärung beitragen können  . In der Tat skurile Formen nimmt es an ...#d


----------



## fkpfkp (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Selbst wenn er hier eine wasserdichte und schlüssige wissenschaftliche Abhandlung vorlegen würde, gäbe es immer noch genug Ignoranten, die dies zerlabern würden.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er hier eine wasserdichte und schlüssige wissenschaftliche Abhandlung vorlegen würde, gäbe es immer noch genug Ignoranten, die dies zerlabern würden.....


 
Das befürchte ich allerdings auch ...


----------



## wolf (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin Toni,

ich war tatsächlich nicht an Bord, seitdem ich dies geschrieben habe. Und sicherlich werde ich noch darauf eingehen, keine Sorge. 

Sofern du dich zwischenzeitlich selbst informieren willst, sei dir der Artikel "Vom Schädling zum Schützling" nahegelegt, steht online irgendwo auf FischundFang, musste kurz suchen.

Darin wären die ersten Thesen enthalten, warum man zuweilen außergewöhnlich große Fische zurücksetzen sollte. 
Und darüber kann man dann sicherlich diskutieren.

Im Übrigen bezweifle ich nicht, dass es gewisse Auswüchse von C&R-Enthusiasten gibt - genauso wie von Total-Kill-Anhängern. Jeder nach seiner Fassion,  mich stört bloß, wenn hier die Wissenschaft für nicht haltbaren Unfug bemüht wird.

Ansonsten allen viel Spaß,
Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> Moin Toni,
> 
> ich war tatsächlich nicht an Bord, seitdem ich dies geschrieben habe. Und sicherlich werde ich noch darauf eingehen, keine Sorge.
> 
> ...


 
#h Freue mich schon darauf ...

Zu deinem hier zitiertem letzten Satz kann ich dir nur bei pflichten. Aussagen die hier im Thread zu lesen sind, wie "was interessiert mich die Wissenschaft, ich habe selbst zwei Augen" oder "Wissenschaft ist nur Ausrede zum Abschlachten" stören mich auch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ Wolf

Du meinst aber doch nicht wirklich das Buch

"*Vom Schädling zum Schützling"*

also das neue Buch von Dr. Robert *Arlinghaus*.

Sie mir nicht böse, aber Arlinghaus ist mehr als nur umstritten (das war hoffentlich jetzt diplomatisch ausgedrückt) und das weist du als vom Fach sicherlich auch  .

Es wäre doch interessant, wenn es auch mal einen anderen gäbe, der Arlinghaus durch unabhängig wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen bestätigt (Quellennachweis ).


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Selbst wenn er hier eine wasserdichte und schlüssige wissenschaftliche Abhandlung vorlegen würde, gäbe es immer noch genug Ignoranten, die dies zerlabern würden.....


 
Den Namen Arlinghaus zu erwähnen reicht aber nicht, um die Prädikate wasserdicht und wissenschaftlich zu bekommen  

Foolish Farmer wirkt auf mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gerade unbeleckt in Sachen Gewässer - und Fischkunde - doch eigentlich das, was Du beklagst, was hier angeblich fehlt - trotzdem wirkst Du mir nicht, als würdest Du Dich dem anschließen können. Warum?

Sollte doch der Grund da liegen, dass Arlinghaus weitaus toleranter mit Futterorgien und C&R zu Gerichte geht als Folish-Farmer? 

Dann jedoch solltest Du so ehrlich sein und nicht Sachlichkeit einzufordern, sondern Zustimmung zu dem, was Du bestätigt haben willst. Ich empfinde die Beiträge von Foolish Farmer als zutiefst sachlich - sachlicher übrigens als die eines Arlinghaus, weil der meiner Meinung nach sehr tendenziös an die Sache geht (um es höflich zu formulieren). Siehst Du das anders? Und woran machst Du das fest? Meine Begründung: Seine Veröffentlichungen in Sachen Füttern haben meiner Meinung nach eher das Ziel, das Füttern zu verteidigen, als das Ziel, unsere Gewässer gegen übermäßiges Füttern zu verteidigen. Das wiederum kann nicht Ziel eines Wissenschaftlers sein, der etwas sachlich überprüfen will, sehr wohl aber Ziel eines Karpfenanglers, der nicht selten im Ruf steh, übermäßig viel anzufüttern. Übermäßig bezieht sich dabei ausdrücklich auf das gesamte Gewässer - dass es für den reinen Karpfenfang evtl. einen Sinn machen könnte, zweifelt ich nicht an.


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> mich stört bloß, wenn hier die Wissenschaft für nicht haltbaren Unfug bemüht wird.


 
Aber eine THESE in Sachen Meeresfisch, die zudem noch jedem seit 1865 von Mendel erforschten Grundsatz der Vererbungslehre widerspricht, auf alle Binnen-Gewässer in Deutschland zu übertragen, weil einem das besser gefällt als das, was dort praktiziert wird, ist dann kein unhaltbarer Unfug?

hier kann man gerne nochmal nachlesen. Diese Gesetmäßigkeiten sind eigentlich wissenschaftlich als ziemlich anerkannt zu bezeichnen. Und das hat eigentlich Gültigkeit, lange bevor es C&R oder Boilie gab. 

Und da finde ich leider nichts davon, dass zum Beispiel der Hang zum Kapitalwuchs NACH der Vereinigung von Eizelle und Samenzelle noch irgendwie beeinflussbar sei. 

Vielleicht aber hast Du ja da inzwischen andere Erkenntnisse, weil Du Argumente basierend auf den Mendelschen Gesetzes als Stammtischgelabere abtust?


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

"Den Namen Arlinghaus zu erwähnen reicht aber nicht, um die Prädikate wasserdicht und wissenschaftlich zu bekommen "

Ich habe Arlinghaus in dem Zusammenhang nicht erwähnt und auch nicht gemeint..... 

"Foolish Farmer wirkt auf mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gerade unbeleckt in Sachen Gewässer - und Fischkunde - doch eigentlich das, was Du beklagst, was hier angeblich fehlt - trotzdem wirkst Du mir nicht, als würdest Du Dich dem anschließen können. Warum?"

Irgendwie versteh ich den Bezug auf mich nicht..... aber Du wirst mich da sicher gleich aufklären.

"Sollte doch der Grund da liegen, dass Arlinghaus weitaus toleranter mit Futterorgien und C&R zu Gerichte geht als Folish-Farmer? "

Geht er das wirklich oder liest du das heraus, weil Du es herauslesen möchtest??? Aber bei dem Thema waren wir bereits.... von daher brauche ich auf diese rhetorische Frage keine Antwort. 

"Dann jedoch solltest Du so ehrlich sein und nicht Sachlichkeit einzufordern, sondern Zustimmung zu dem, was Du bestätigt haben willst."

Was möchte ich bestätigt haben? *DAS* würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren.

Davon abgesehen, bist Du in meinen Augen derjenige, der o.g. für sich in Anspruch nimmt. Aber das Thema hatten wir beide auch schon....


----------



## wolf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hallo Ali,

erstens 


Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Aber eine THESE in Sachen Meeresfisch, die zudem noch jedem seit 1865 von Mendel erforschten Grundsatz der Vererbungslehre widerspricht, [...]




Schon falsch. 
Durch Selektion wurden kleinwüchsige Fische gezüchtet. Das widerspricht Mendel nicht im geringsten. Ist übrigens auch keine These, sondern international anerkannte Grundlagendforschung von CONOVER und derzeit lediglich im süssdeutschen Raum umstritten. 

Die These wäre lediglich, inwieweit eine solche angelfischereilich bedingte Selektion auch für Forelle, Barsch, Hecht, Zander usw. gilt. 





Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber hast Du ja da inzwischen andere Erkenntnisse, weil Du Argumente basierend auf den Mendelschen Gesetzes als Stammtischgelabere abtust?



Wieder falsch.
Genau lesen: Wo habe ich Mendel angezweifelt? Ich bezweifle lediglich deine Interpretation der Dinge.  


Drittens:
Ich bat dich um einen Beleg/Beispiel für deine These, dass die Entnahme von großen Fischen ("Kapitalen") sich förderlich auf den Bestand aufwirkt: 



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> "bei bestimmten Fischarten ist das sogar eine schlechtere Rahmenbedingung, wenn die alten, großen gefrässigen im See rum lungern."



Also?




Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Die Brut, die vom Kapitalen stammt, trägt dieses Erbgut und das wird eben nicht beeinflusst, ob man ANSCHLIESSEND den Vater oder die Mutter abschlägt,



Genotypisch bedingt ist das richtig, Allerdings stellt sich die Frage nach dem erfolgreichen Laicherfolg JEDES Jahr aufs Neue! Insofern greift diese rein genetisch bedingte Feststellung zu kurz. Wir dürfen nicht nur rein genetisch, sondern müssen ökologisch denken.  
Nachzulesen in "vom Schädling zum Schützling" und anderen Quellen.


@ all 
Ich stelle hier als Diskussionsgrundlage eine Quelle vor, damit wir uns _konkret_ mit gewissen Fragen beschäftigen können.
Und was passiert: Der eine polemisiert billig, 
der andere springt beliebig im Thema herum, wie's gerade zu passen scheint. aUF konkrete Fragen wird nicht reagiert.
Schade.

Trotzdem allen viel Spaß


----------



## wolf (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ Ali

Falls du etwas verwechselt haben solltest:  1.) ist die Kleinwüchsigkeit durch fischereiliche bedingte Selektion von CONOVER untersucht worden (übrigens auch nicht an Dorschen, sondern an Ährenfischen) und nicht von ARLINGHAUS. 

2.) Diese Untersuchung darf als international unabhängig gelten.
(u.a. SCIENCE etc.)
3.) Nenn' mir doch bitte ein paar Quellen seriöser Wissenschaftler (bitte nicht mit dem unter/oberbayerischen Fischereiverein in Kleinkleckersdorf kommen), die deinen Zweifel bestätigen?
Das wäre doch eine Grundlage.

4.) Sofern Du, oder Toni, das nicht könnt, sollten wir endlich alle schweigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> @ all
> Ich stelle hier als Diskussionsgrundlage eine Quelle vor, damit wir uns _konkret_ mit gewissen Fragen beschäftigen können.
> Und was passiert: Der eine polemisiert billig, ...
> 
> ...


 
**LOL**:m 

Sorry, aber Du macht mir Spass  ... deine Quelle ist nichts als ein Artikel in einer Zeitschrift ohne wissenschaftlichen Anspruch.
Gegenteilige Aussagen in Leitartikel von "Blinker" kann ich Dir auch nennen. Da steht eben persönliche Meinung des einen Redakteurs gegen die andere. Das bringt uns nicht weiter.
Und DU redest von Stammtischniveau Herr Dozent??? Ist das deine wissenschaftliche Befähigung ? :m #r
Wirklich schade, hätte jetzt von Dir nach deinen Sprüchen mehr erwartet. Hast also keine wissenschaftlichen Belege und Quellen zur Diskussion... wirklich schade.


Richtig ist deine Aussage: "Auf Fragen wird nicht reagiert."
Also Herr Dozent der Biologie, wo bleibt deine Reaktion auf meine Frage?



wolf schrieb:


> .
> 4.) Sofern Du, oder Toni, das nicht könnt, sollten wir endlich alle schweigen.


Und noch was Herr Dozent:

Ich bin nicht Aali, warum soll ich Quellen für Aali nennen können?
Dachte Dich doch gefragt zu haben Herr Dozent... eine Frage an den Herrn Fachmann, der versucht den Spies mir gegenüber umzudrehen ... ICH höre DIR zu, ICH will von DIR als DOZENT DER BIOLOGIE , der ja hier das niedrige Stammtischniveau anprangert, die wissenschaftliche Begründung und Erklärung.

Schweigen *LOL* ... ja ..übe Dich in Schweigen, Herr Dozent, wenn DU nichts wissenschaftliches sagen kannst. Wir haben ja DEIN Niveau nicht angeprangert, Herr Dozent der Biologie:m


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

http://www.seagrant.sunysb.edu/MediaArticles/Conover0702/ScienceArticle/Sci-Conover070502III.htm

Kurz zusammengefasst:

"
What forms of management might help to reduce or incorporate evolutionary changes due to selective fishing? First, the establishment of no-take reserves or marine protected areas may, if properly designed, provide for the maintenance of natural genetic variation by allowing a portion of the stock to express an unconstrained range of sizes and growth rates (26, 27). Second, reliance on minimum size restriction (all fish below a given size are protected) as a basis for management needs rethinking. Where feasible, maximum size limits (all fish above a given size are protected) may offer some important advantages: (i) fast-growing genotypes that pass more quickly through the period of vulnerability would be favored by selection; (ii) the age structure would broaden, thereby increasing spawning stock biomass; and (iii) the ecosystem services provided by large animals would be restored (2). Harvest regimes that account for the Darwinian effects of fishing need serious consideration if yields are to be truly sustainable. "

Quelle: oben bereits angeführt.
(ja ja.. ich weiß.... Meeresfische... und dann auch noch sooo Kleine... wie kann man die mit Karpfen oder Hechten vergleichen..... das ist doch keine seriöse Wissenschaft..... hab ich irgendwo schonmal gehört....)

@Toni,

Warum gleich wieder persönlich werden???


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> @Toni,
> 
> Warum gleich wieder persönlich werden???


 
Persönlich werden? |kopfkrat 

Bin halt etwas von dem Hernn Dozenten der Biologie entäuscht.
Sagt er doch ich polemisiere (gut dass er nicht persönlich war :m ), anstatt auf meine Frage nach wissenschaftlicher Begründung zu antworten. Na so was ... :m und meint, ich soll IHM die Wissenschaft bringen oder aber den Mund halten, der Herr Dozent ....:m

und verwechselt meine Postings mit denen von Aali ... wissenschaftliches Schubladendenken? .. eine Disziplin der Biologie?


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

würde im Umkehrschluß bedeuten, dass ich dir jetzt dir Polemik unterstellen dürfte.... zumindest habe ich dir einen von R.Arlinghaus unabhängigen, wissenschaftlichen Beitrag mit Quellennachweis gebracht.

Gruß,
Andreas
PS. Ich würde dir natürlich nie Polemik unterstellen..... das verbietet mir meine gute Erziehung.... wie Nachtreten im übrigen auch....
PPS. Hast Du noch nie einen Beitrag fälschlicherweise jemand anderem zugesprochen??? Darüber kann man als Erwachsener doch nun wirklich hinwegsehen und muss nicht drauf rumreiten.....
PPPS. Und zum Inhalt des wissenschaftlichen Beitrags schreibst Du nichts??? (habs nur kurz überflogen..... sollte aber ganz gut passen)


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Dein Umkehrschluß bleibt mir verborgen? Billige Polemik wurde mir von @Wolf vorgeworfen, da ich keine wissenschaftliche Quelle bringe #c .. diese aber gefordert habe.
Nun bin ich für dich polemisch, weil du mir eine Quelle nennst? |kopfkrat  
Habe ich jemanden Polemik vorgeworfen???

Junge, Junge ...:m


Achso, meine gute Erziehung sagt mir, dass ich jemanden antworten soll, wenn er mich fragt ... hast Du deine Frage überlesen? |kopfkrat 

Ich helf dir schnell:

Zitat von *kfp* 

 
_@Toni,

Warum gleich wieder persönlich werden???_


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@kfp
Deinen Beitrag habe ich noch nicht gelesen, war noch mit dem Schreiben beschäftigt,

Werde ihn aber intensiv lesen. #6 

Schön, dass Du nun anfängst Quellen zu nennen #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Also fange ich mal auf die Schnelle mit dem dritten Punkt (iii) an:

Sicherlich haben große Fische ihre Nische und Funktion im Ökosystem!
Aber wenn der Mensch diese Ökosystem-Dienstleistungen übernimmt, braucht es dann noch den großen Fisch?

Provokativ  :

z.B. wenn der Mensch den Bestand selektiert, hat dann der große Fisch noch eine Berechtigung? Stört er in seiner Funktion nicht sogar eher?

(Ich hoffe doch, diese Provokation wird als solche gesehen .. aber die Erfahrung läßt mich zweifeln |rolleyes )


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Du hast bzgl. der Polemik ne PN..... damit das Thema nicht weiter zerlabert wird....


----------



## Nullstein (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hey Leute, 

kommt mal wieder runter von Eurer Palme!!!

Als stiller Mitleser fand ich es erst interessant, dann belustigend und am Ende möchte ich nur noch wegklicken. Ich will damit sagen, kommt wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!
Oder klärt es am Stammtisch - da könnt Ihr Euch nach xxBier noch persönlich prügeln, zumindest verbal.

Viele Grüße

Norman


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

@ nullstein:
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Du hast bzgl. der Polemik ne PN..... damit das Thema nicht weiter zerlabert wird....


 

Dein PN ist ja mal wieder hochinteressant.
Aber ich nehme es ja mit Humor, Ironie und zunehmend durchaus mit Spott wie ich hier zugespamt werde :m 


*Leider habe ich auf meine sehr ernstgemeinte Fragen immer noch keine Antwort bekommen.*

*Im Thema diskutieren heißt nicht, von dem, der aufgeklärt werden will (also ich), Beweise und Quellen (wofür?|kopfkrat für seine Frage #c ... wie beweist man seine Frage?) zu fordern, sondern sachlich zu antworten.*
*Das aber scheint ja nicht möglich oder erwünscht zu sein (na da schreibt man mal schnell statt einer fachlichen Antwort lieber wieder eine sehr persönliche PN ..gelle:m ... was aber meine Hochachtung in Spott ausdrücken läßt)*

*Schade. #d *

Übrigens? Welcher Fraktion gehöre ich denn an? Na dann lest mal meine Postings. Aber zu den PN's:
* Der eine schreibt, ich soll andere fischen lassen, wie sie wollen, =>> habe ich hier jemanden geagt, er soll was anders machen? Habe ich das Angelverhalten von einem hier kritisiert #d 

* der eine meint, ich suche wissenschaftliche Argumente, um große Fische abzuschlachten =>> ich will von einem Fachmann (Wolf) aufgeklärt werden, warum das Zurücksetzen eines 1metrigen Hechts wertvoller sei, als einen Fisch mit 50 cm. Abschlachtgedanken meinerseits daraus abzuleiten ist Schwachsinn.

* der andere meint gleich, ich wäre neidisch, ==> auf wen und was und wo und warum? #c Hilf mir doch, damit ich deinen Vorwurf verstehen kann ...

* der andere fühlt sich kriminalisiert. ==> weil ich eine Frage stelle (siehe 2 Punkte darüber)?

* tja und dann die beiden PN'S die sagen, ich soll das C&R nicht immer zerlabern und in Frage stellen und meinen Mund halten ===> das sind wenigsten die beiden ehrlichen hier, offen mir, im verborgenen euch gegenüber 


Allgemein:
Habe ich jemanden denn vorgeworfen, dass er zurücksetzt? Habe ich hier im Tread überhaupt was gegen Zurücksetzen gesagt? #c 
Junge , Junge ...


----------



## maesox (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Allgemein:
> Habe ich jemanden denn vorgeworfen, dass er zurücksetzt? Habe ich hier im Tread überhaupt was gegen Zurücksetzen gesagt? #c
> Junge , Junge ...


 


Ja klar Toni,kannst du auch gar nicht,weil selbst Du sicherlich zurück setzt!! 

Es ist ja aber ein kleiner Unterschied,ob ich ein großes Rotauge,das einen für Karpfen ( weil ich Karpfen gerne esse) bestimmten Köder genommen hat zurücksetze,oder ob ich einen Meterhecht zurücksetze,weil ich der Meinung bin,daß er dem Bestand hilft  

Ist zwar beides Releasen aber trotz allem zwei paar Stiefel...genauso wie totales Releasen und selectives Releasen 

Totales Releasen verabscheue ich übrigens auch!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## Dennert (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Leider habe ich auf meine sehr ernstgemeinte Fragen immer noch keine Antwort bekommen.*


 
Die da wäre?


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Moin,

"Aber zu den PN's:"

Wenn Du schon Inhalte von PN's frei wiedergibst, dann erwähne die PN's anderer nicht im Zusammenhang mit meinem Nick.... nicht das jemand auf die Idee kommt, da besteht ein Zusammenhang...

Davon abgesehen..... 

*Polemik und persönlich....*
Empfänger: Toni_1962Gestern 22:20_Ungelesen_
Stand 17:57 Uhr..... meine PN ist also hochinteressant.....#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



kfp schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen.....
> 
> *Polemik und persönlich....*
> Empfänger: Toni_1962Gestern 22:20_Ungelesen_
> Stand 17:57 Uhr..... meine PN ist also hochinteressant.....#d


 
Fängst schon wieder an? Dachte, dass ich dir gestern Postings hier zur Diskussionsbereitschaft, zu deiner Quelle und hierzu ein kurzes Statemant geschrieben habe .. ganz sachlich und voll Erwartung auf die Diskussion und auch vor deiner PN !Aber die Diskussion vermeidest du .. ist schon klar geworden.

*Deine PN habe ich gelesen, weil deine PN mir als MAIL vom Anglerboard gesendet wird, (und deshalb habe ich sie eben im Board nicht mehr aufgemacht) !!!*

*siehe mal:*

Datum:Mon, 18 Dec 2006 22:20:20 +0100An:********@yahoo.deBetreff:Neue Private Nachricht bei Anglerboard.deVon:"Anglerboard.de" <webmaster@anglerboard.de> 


Ins Adressbuch 
BITTE ANTWORTEN SIE NICHT AUF DIESE E-MAIL!*******************************************
Hallo Toni_1962,Sie haben von kfp eine neue Private Nachricht bei Anglerboard.de erhalten.Hier können Sie sich anmelden und die Private Nachricht im Original lesen, beantworten oder löschen:

Betreff: Polemik und persönlich....Dies ist die Nachricht, die gesendet wurde:

***************Moin, Wulf hatte dir vorgeworfen, dass du auf seinen Beitrag bzgl. des Artikels in der F&F polemisch reagiert hast, indem Du....

_...... ***mehr wird nicht aus dem an mich gesendetem mail hier geschrieben, es sollte reichen um dir es zu zeigen***....._



*So einfach ist das und und nun ist Schluss mit deinen Angriffen auf mich.|peinlich *


----------



## Stutenandy (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich sehe euren Bedarf euch hier noch weiter aneinander zu reiben. Aber das hat nichts mehr mit diesem Board hier zu tuen. Und auch wenn es schon einmal gesagt wurde, so würde ich es sehr begrüßen, wenn ihr es woanders ausdiskutieren könntet. Ganz neutral und wertungsfrei sage ich es hier! 
Danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Stutenandy schrieb:


> Ich sehe euren Bedarf euch hier noch weiter aneinander zu reiben.


 

Nein habe ich nicht... keinen Bedarf gehabt und habe ihn nicht, sagte ich nicht nur in meinem Posting über deinem ... habe mit dem Typen überhaupt nichts zu tun, habe ihn nicht angeredet... bitte einfach mal lesen, auf was ich reagiere ... aber Reagieren auf Anmache, Belehrungen, Angriffe oder auf Versuche mich persönlcih unglaubwürdig zu machen (z.B. gerade in fkp's Posting zu ungeöffnete PN) usw .. .das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, nicht im Beruf, nicht privat, nicht hier .... oder soll das Stil des Boardes sein? 

Aber langsam vergeht mir hier trotzdem doch das für hier zur Zeit nötige Schmunzeln, Lachen, die Ironie (die nie fkp gegenüber war).


*Aber es wäre schön, wenn jemand auf meine ernstgemeinten Fragen eingehen würde, denn sie interessieren mich trotz allem immer noch.* #h


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ich habe dir die Möglichkeit gegeben per PN zu diskutieren... daraufhin kam KEINE Reaktion. Warum per PN, weil es einfach keinen Bezug mehr zum eigentlichen Thema hat....

Du hast Beiträge zusammengewürfelt, und auf mich bezogen, die ich dir gegenüber nicht gesagt habe. Und genau das habe ich in o.g. PN geklärt.... wenn das als Angriff verstanden wird.... 

Auch in dem von mir oben kritisierten Beitrag von Dir hast Du wieder bewusst oder unbewusst so geschrieben, dass Aussenstehende/flüchtig Lesende auf die Idee kommen könnten, ich hätte dir die PNs geschickt, die du frei wiedergeben hast.

Meine PN an dich sollte eigentlich zur Klärung der Missverständnisse beitragen.... 

Auf die Idee mit der Mail hätte ich selber kommen müssen.... das war definitiv mein Fehler und dafür entschuldige ich mich.

Gruß,

Andreas
PS. Das war definitiv mein letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema... wer noch Bedarf an weiteren Diskussionen oder Klarstellungen hat, PN


----------



## wolf (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sicherlich haben große Fische ihre Nische und Funktion im Ökosystem!
> Aber wenn der Mensch diese Ökosystem-Dienstleistungen übernimmt, braucht es dann noch den großen Fisch?
> 
> Provokativ  :
> ...



Hallo Toni,

kfp war so freundlich, den Conover-Link hier hereinzustellen. So können wir ja ganz allmählich |supergri wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen: _Inwieweit soll "der Mensch den Bestand selektieren" . Magst du das näher präzisisieren?_

Ich sehe z.B. die tragende Rolle großer Laicher - von der Genetik abgesehen - vor allem in folgenden Aspekten:
- zum einem ist ihr Laich gehaltvoller, so ist z.B. nachgewiesener  Maßen der Eidotter größer usw., was die Überlebenschancen der Brut erhöht
- zum anderen laichen unterschiedlich große Fische zu etwas unterschiedlichen  Zeitpunkten ab, wie jeder selbst beobachten kann. Die breite zeitliche Streuung ist der beste Schutz für witterungsbedingte Ausfälle
- weiterhin sind gerade bei Salmoniden größere Exemplare zu längeren Wanderungen fähig und tragen somit zum Genfluss innerhalb der Unterpopulationen bei, wirken also anders gesagt 
der Inzucht in kleineren Stämmen entgegen. 

Wie bereits angesprochen kann ich daher nicht nachvollziehen, inwieweit die Aufgabe des großen/erfahrenen Laichers mit einer einmaligen Reproduktion erfüllt wäre. 
Die Kernfrage, die uns doch alle beschäftigen sollte: *Wie können wir uns künftig gute Fischbestände auch ohne Besatz erhalten?*
Als gleichrangig zum Tierschutzgedanken ist durchaus die Verpflichtung zur nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern zu verstehen - und die schließt wohl Besatz weitgehend aus. 


Darauf gibt es m.E. zwei einfache Antworten:
*1) Catch_n_Grill, aber gleichzeitig mit der totalen Entnahme reduzieren wir die Anglerzahlen ganz erheblich. Wenn das der gewünschte Effekt ist...?*

*2) Wir versuchen den Bestand zu stabilisieren, indem wir ihm grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit zur ausreichenden Reproduktion sichern. *
Das ist ja jetzt schon ansatzweise der Fall, ansonsten gäbe es keine Mindestmaße. Wie nun verschiedene Untersuchungen und die Praxis gezeigt haben, reicht das allerdings in vielen Fällen noch nicht aus.

Ich hoffe, das ist ein erster Ansatz zurück zur einer konstruktiven Debatte. Das gewisse an sich zutreffende Argumente durchaus missbraucht werden können (z.B. die Anfütter-Diskussion), ist ein ganz anderes Thema. 

Der Oberlehrer von T.'s Gnaden |supergri  (Vorsicht, Ironie)


----------



## wolf (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

So,

um mich nicht wieder dem Vorwurf der unseriösen Quellenarbeit auszusetzen...

bitte: _(kleine Auswahl)_

*Zu biologischen Einflüssen der Angelei und des Fangen-und-Zurücksetzens*

Bartholomew, A., J.A. Bohnsack (2005). A review of catch-and-release angling mortality with
implications for no-take reserves. Reviews in Fish Biology and Fisheries 15, 129-154.
Coleman, F. C., Figueira, W. F., Ueland, J. S. & Crowder, L. B. (2004) The impact of United
States recreational fisheries on marine fish populations. Science 305: 1958-1960.
Conover, D. O., S. B. Munch (2002): Sustaining fisheries yields over evolutionary time scales.
Science, 297, 94-96.
Cooke S.J., Schreer J.F., Dunmall K.M. & Philipp D.P. (2002) Strategies for quantifying sublethal
effects of marine catch-and-release angling: insights from novel freshwater
applications. American Fisheries Society Symposium 30, 121-134.
Cooke S.J., Schreer, J.F., Wahl, D.H. & Philipp, D.P. (2002) Physiological impacts of catchand-
release angling practices on largemouth bass and smallmouth bass. American
Fisheries Society Symposium 31: 489-512.
Cooke, S.J. & Cowx, I.G. (2004) The role of recreational fishing in global fish crises.
BioScience 54: 857-859.
Cooke, S.J. & Cowx, I.G. (2006) Contrasting recreational and commercial fishing: searching
for common issues to promote unified conservation of fisheries resources and aquatic
environments. Biological Conservation 128: 93-108.
Cooke, S.J., C.D. Suski (2005). Do we need species-specific guidelines for catch-and-release
recreational angling to effectively conserve diverse fishery resources? Biodiversity and
Conservation 14, 1195-1209.
Muoneke, M.I., W.M. Childress (1994). Hooking mortality: a review for recreational fisheries.
Reviews in Fisheries Science 2, 123-156.
Post, J.R., Sullivan, M., Cox, S., Lester, N.P., Walters, C.J., Parkinson, E.A., Paul, A.J., Jackson,
L. & Shuter, B.J. (2002) Canada’s recreational fisheries: the invisible collapse? Fisheries 27
(1): 6-15.


Hilft uns das weiter?
Eigentlich nicht, aber die Liste dient immerhin dazu, obige Thesen nicht vornherein als völlig haltlos abzutun... :q 
|znaika: |znaika: |znaika: |znaika: |znaika: |znaika:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Echt klasse, was man hier so alles liest. Einige sachliche Postings mal ausgenommen, scheint das typisch Deutsch zu sein. Alle haben recht, aber ich hab am rechtesten.

Wenn das die typisch deutsche Mentalität ist, müssen wir uns über blödsinnige Gesetze nicht wundern. Wir müssen uns dann auch nicht über das Versagen unserer Regierung wundern, wenn im Bundestag genau so desolat diskuriert wird.  Denn auch dort wird mit den blödsinnigsten Argumenten versucht seine Meinung zum Gesetzt zu machen. Auch wenn nachher was ganz anderes dabei rauskommt als ursprünglich gewollt. Hauptsache man hat sich durchgesetzt.

Ralf


----------



## wolf (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Deswegen lacht ja auch fast die ganze Welt über uns dummen Deutschen... Aber wie Du schon sagst Hauptsache ICH habe Recht#q



hm,

in gewisser Hinsicht mögt ihr Recht haben 
aber das Tierschutz-Thema ist nun mal recht komplex und zumindest mir geht es um _Lösungen_. 
Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die Politik an sich konfus ist, nur kocht da eben leider jeder sein eigenes Süppchen - Reformen ja, aber nur solange ich sie nicht bezahlen muss... |rolleyes 

Aber mit den kernigen Sprüchen (vermeintlich) starker Männer haben wir noch schlechtere Erfahrungen machen müssen.  

Zurück zum Thema: Fehlen den eifrigen Verfechtern gegen das Zurücksetzen mittlerweile die Worte? |supergri 


Gruß + Frohes Neues!


----------



## NorbertF (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> Reformen ja, aber nur solange ich sie nicht bezahlen muss...



Eine Reform die mehr Geld kostet als vorher ist ja auch sinnlos.
Das ist ja auch das Problem...die "Reformen" sind halbherzig, am Ziel vorbei und so zerredet dass alles schlimmer wird als es schon ist.
Die richtigen Reformen ala Kirchhoff (und andere die die FDP dauernd einfordert) werden ja nicht gemacht...da fehlt der Mut.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Fehlen den eifrigen Verfechtern gegen das Zurücksetzen mittlerweile die Worte? |supergri
> 
> ...


 
Mein Lieber,

bei solchen (rhetorischen) Fragen gilt umso mehr (und trotz Smilie) die uralte Regel :

Reden ist Silber - Schweigen ist Gold   !!!

Auch Dir ein gesundes und schönes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg bei Deinen tiefen-biologischen Thesenerstellungen und Umsetzung derselben in der Praxis - bis die erste Fischaufsicht kommt :q :q :q !!!

Eddy|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



> bis die erste Fischaufsicht kommt



Braucht ihr die noch? Ich dache ihr habt eh keine Fische mehr|kopfkrat :q |sagnix 

Der musste sein, war ne Steilvorlage |wavey:


----------



## noose (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn darum gehts in beiden Fällen:
> Dem Spass am Angeln.



Dabei muss aber dennoch der Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch gewahrt werden #6

Wir dürfen unseren "Spass" nicht vor dem Stress* eines anderen Lebewesens stellen.

*wollte bewusst nicht Schmerz schreiben

Jeder ob C&R oder nicht hat die Verpflichtung dieses einzuhalten,das sage ich als Angler der schon selbstgefangenen  Fisch gegessen hat aber auch Fisch schon released hat.


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*



wolf schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Fehlen den eifrigen Verfechtern gegen das Zurücksetzen mittlerweile die Worte? |supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß + Frohes Neues!


 
Die nutzen bei Ideologen nichts.


----------



## b&z_hunter (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Mann ist das wieder lustig, könnte mich beoelen über die Meinungen einiger ich sage mal Sportfischer oder so.Ich hatte immer gedacht das mann in solch beschissenden Zeiten zusammen hält aber das ist warscheinlch ein Trugschluß.
Immer spielt EUCH ALLE gegenseitig an die Wand!!!!
Denkt einfach daran wer sie eins ins Fäusten lacht bei den doch sehr gehaltvollen Diskussionen.
Immer grabt EUCH selber das Wasser ab, anstatt zusammenzuhalten.Aber lach das ist der sOOOOOOOOOOOOO schlaue Deutsche Angler über den die ganze Welt schon lacht.:c


----------



## Schorsch1969 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Ein gutes Neues an alle,
Ihr habt ja einen schönen Thread zusammengebastelt. Schön so was Durchzulesen. 
Im Endefekt ist es doch so das die meisten Angler das selektive release doch sowiso betreiben (zumindest alle die ich kenne). 
Ein paar Angler die alles abschlagen gibt es leider immer (so wie es auch die Kollegen gibt die Ihre Köderfische mit dem Drilling aus dem Köderfischschwarm reissen).

Die Aussage am Anfang des Threads war doch das man sich wieder weniger sorgen machen muss wenn man einen Fisch zurücksetzt. (und jetzt melde sich der der nicht schon mal ein bisschen zu schnell gefahren ist)

Und auch von meiner Seite her: Fisch ist Lecker sonst bräuchte ich nicht zu fischen.

Schöne Grüsse aus Bayern

Schorsch


----------



## NaabMäx (29. März 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung DAV - c+r*

Hallo zusammen,
Wer angelt sollte auch mal einen Fisch mitnehmen dürfen. Mit Maß und Ziel.
In den meisten anglergenutzen Gewässern, wird die Menge der Entnahme durch Besatz aus ausgeglichen.  Aber werden die Mengen ausgeglichen und nur?

Dazu folgendes Fallbeispiel:
  In einem Gewässer wurden die Angelkarten auf das Doppelte erhöht. (Amtsvorgabe) Das Gewässer würde eine Eigenreproduktion von 14 Kg je Angler bringen.
Laut Fanglisten kommt man kaum auf diese 14kg/je.
  Die Folge: Seit dieser Zeit nehmen die Fangmengen ab.
  Wenn besetzt wird, werden z.B. nur Karpfen, Hecht,.. , eben die hauptsächlichen Angelzielfische besetzt.  Andere Fischarten die aber auch gefangen werden oder Rückläufig sind, nicht oder selten. Das diese auch wichtige Glieder in der Kette sind, wird oft übersehen. 
  Nach einer Verbandsstudie wandern ca. 75% der Jung- oder Besatzfische ab. Diese 75% werden durch eine Turbine gehächselt. ( Soweit unter ca. 20cm bei einem Rechen 2-3cm) 
  Wir Angler entnehmen dann zusätzlich die Laichfische.
Wobei wie sich in Studien sich zeigte, diese Schonmaße zu niedrig sind. Auch wenn Nachbesetzt wird, so ist mit Sicherheit das Laichgeschehen beeinflusst, wenn Sie überhaupt bis zur nächsten Laichzeit noch im Wasser sind.    
  So was bleibt?
  In meinen Augen wäre eine Flächendeckende Fangbeschränkung der Anzahl pro Tag & Jahr, Erhöhung der Schonmaße und freiwilliger C&R ein vernünftiger Beitrag, den Angler zum Arten- und Massenerhalt leisten können, und man könnte trotzdem noch das Hobby ausüben.  
  Auch mit Freude sehe ich dem Gewässerplan entgegen und verspreche mir viel davon. Bei einigen Maßnahmen muss sicher nachgelegt werden, da die Erkenntnisse sich erst zeigen werden. Es tut sich was.  

90% der bayerischen Fischarten stehen auf der Roten Liste und fast der Rest sind Anwärter und dies durfte in den anderen Bundesländern kaum anders sein. So scheint mir hier die Zeit zum Diskutieren vorbei zu sein. Jetzt müssen doch alle möglichen Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, die zum Erhalt beitragen.


Schadet das Gesetzt zur Verhinderung von C&R nicht mehr als es Nutzt?  

Mfg
NM


----------

